# The long raod back



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well after a 5 year lay off in training I got back on track 11 mths ago and started training again. I had ballooned up to 18 1/2 st was totally unfit and living a very passive lifestyle, eating everything that I could haha.

I have always trained throughout my life mainly boxing and rugby but somewhere down the line I lost the motivation and eagerness to train, its so eays to let yourself slip into passive oblivion.

After our Malc lost his fight with the Big C at the age of 53 (he was a mountain of a man and a promising competitive bodybuilder in his day) along with my Mrs telling me how fat I was getting. I got my **** in gear and started training, I tool a charitey boxing match on to spur me on as I didnt want to look a numpty in the ring, The boxing event got cancelled not for from the date it was scheduled to take place, which was a bit of a downer as I had put a lot of hard time and work into egtting it right. However I had the training bug back by then so I just continued.

The last 6 mths I have found myself becomming more involved with weight training and I am enjoying the changes that its bringing about to my appearance, so much so I was thinking of entering a novice veteran body building comp in the future.

10 weeks ago I started to diet and see what results I could get in 12 weeks, so here they are

This is me 11 mths ago, at a wedding, 42 in waste and quite a lot of body fat.



















This is me after 10 weeks dieting,




























I would like to get tighter and more fat off, the bits that are left are really stubbord and hard to move, so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Cardio, has been reduced due to injury on my groin, these things happen when your getting older more frequently abd are harder to shake off I have found. Cant do amny bag work due to my hands and wrists being to sore from a previous session, god there aint much down for me lol. Will try and accomidate the cross trainer and see how that goes for a few weeks.

Today is chest day and I will be going the gyn shortly to see what we can do. Over the last few months we have been using Dorien HIT and have had some great success. so its onward and upward I hope

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well thats some transformation mate!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you sure there not your before you got a bit fat pics? lol that is some transformation fella....massive well done:thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Well thats some transformation mate!!


Thanks for the comment pal, it aint been an easy ride especially at 49 but I am glad I took the step and gave it another go.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> Are you sure there not your before you got a bit fat pics? lol that is some transformation fella....massive well done:thumb:


lol lol I cant believe I let myself go that bad mate, its easy to do though I suppose, if its allowed. Thanks for the comment its good to get some positives back.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

What weight are you down to now?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Outstanding.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks for the comment pal, it aint been an easy ride especially at 49 but I am glad I took the step and gave it another go.
> 
> Joe


Joe, I think it's f**king awesome how much hard work you've put in to change around in 11months!! I'm glad you gave it another go, cause now I gotta train harder, can't let the older ones get infront here, lol!! Congrats dude, and keep up the hard work, will def be following your progress


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

big transformation mate,what diet plan did you follow?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing mate!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazing transformation well done, especially at your age.

Look solid though mate, keep at it!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> What weight are you down to now?


Down to 15st 9lb the last time I weighed in about a week ago. I am going for another 6 weeks to see what I look like then, I intend to pack some size on over a 6 to 12 mth period depending on how I feel about things.



joe.b said:


> big transformation mate,what diet plan did you follow?


Thanks for that Joe, I havnt really stuck to a rigid plan, but the first part I cleaned up my eating habits, no chips deep fried food, cut out all fast food garbage, Stopped eating late on especially crisps and Doritos. Last ten weeks have been basically, chicken, oily fish, Tuna, eggs turkey, veg, with little or no carbs depending again how how I felt and looked eating lots of fruit. Cut out all milk and sugar in tea,

Eating 6-7 meals a day, usually pre cooked, all meat cooked either in the George Forman or dried fried with a very small amount of nut oil with water.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Today session went well, despite not beig very focused to start with. I hate days like this where I cant focus and feel as though I am weak and even get scared of the lifting session, thank God its not always like that. it usually passess when I get into my stride but the feeling can make you want to not even turn up at the gym. Trained with my Son Connor and Big Bob.

Started the session off with

*Flat Bench, *

*Warm up *

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Working sets*

140kg x 8

160kgx 2

*Drop sets*

120 x 7

100x 7

60 x 7

*Incline DB Flys*

20kg x 12

30KG x 10

35kg x 8

*Pec Dec* 

3 sets @ 50k x 10

*Cables 2 sets* 

1 @40kg x 10

[email protected] x 10

*Dips 2 sets x 10*

All movements strict as can be done, negative movements implemented throughout all excersises.

Cardio in the morning, then later legs, which have been a struggle due to injuries, I used to really enjoy piling the weights on the legs but I am thinking this may now be a thing of the past, who knows??

Joe


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellant well done!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You tried your wedding clothes on again since you lost weight? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Two words....

FU*K ME !!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Two words....
> 
> FU*K ME !!!


Thats what i thought....cant spell road can he:laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Thats what i thought....cant spell road can he:laugh:


No but fu*k me he can diet !!

Is he related to Lee Priest do you think ??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> No but fu*k me he can diet !!
> 
> Is he related to Lee Priest do you think ??


More like the incredible shrinking man lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great lifts mate...my chest day seems cr*p now, lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top achievement mate. Inspirational stuff. Good to see us nearly 50's hanging on in there


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> You tried your wedding clothes on again since you lost weight? lol


lol no mate, had to change all my clothes really pants I owned are fall off me.



RJ68 said:


> Thats what i thought....cant spell road can he:laugh:


haha Only just noticed that Raod lol lol



lee85 said:


> Great lifts mate...my chest day seems cr*p now, lol


Thanks Lee, keep your lifting going pal have your aims and work hard at achieving them it will come.



Mingster said:


> Top achievement mate. Inspirational stuff. Good to see us nearly 50's hanging on in there


Haha, thats my main aim to get looking mint before I'm 50, 5 mths off that yet so hopfully I will be there or there abouts.

ATB

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> Thats what i thought....cant spell road can he:laugh:


Thanks Milky, appreciate it pal,

haha Lee Priest, im his Dad lollol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

that is bloody awesome mate, especially considering you're 49! can definitely compete in a novice vet class.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> that is bloody awesome mate, especially considering you're 49! can definitely compete in a novice vet class.


Thanks Ricky, appreciate the comment mate, I will be looking for loads of advice if I do decide to compete, as its totally new to me, yours and other comments are a great source of encouragement to go and try it, plus I want to aim at something so thanks again Ricky and eveyone else who has commented or read this thread.

Not sure if vid clips are allowed as I have a few when I first started training up until last month admitedley its more bag work than weights but its a good comaprsion to show people what condition I was in to what i'm in now, also provides a bit of a laugh as well lol lol dies anyone know if I can put them up???

Joe


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Your an inspiration mate


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

'..back to spelling?'

Haha 

Very good transformation mate.. inspirational


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm inspired. Truely inspired.

Amazing results mate, you must feel great, 'cause you definitely look it!

Well done indeed!


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Respect man, respect. You look great.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Not sure if vid clips are allowed as I have a few when I first started training up until last month admitedley its more bag work than weights but its a good comaprsion to show people what condition I was in to what i'm in now, also provides a bit of a laugh as well lol lol dies anyone know if I can put them up???
> 
> Joe


Yes mate videos are ok to put up


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> Yes mate videos are ok to put up


Nice one, I will fish them out and pop them on, can have a bit of a laugh lol lol

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

A couple of pics from last year when I started training(Christ it makes me shiver how hard it was getting going again lol)




























This a month ago

first pic just finished a boxing session with the great George Gilbody




























I will put the clips on next post.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

One if not my first sessions back 1 x 1 min round, lol looking back on this now I can see how poor it was, stiff legged, uncordinated, totally unfit, timing well out even on a bag lol



Getting back in shape






The second clip below is a more recent one power punching






this one below was taken sometime last month.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Legs session yesterday went well despite being frustrating. Since I injured my groin some months ago I have had to use lighter weights and stop squats. It's very frustrating not being able to do the excersises and pushing weights that I used to push and enjoy doing. But the fear of the groin injury reaccuring is stopping me it still a niggling affair when training and time may prove to be a healing factor.

Calf raises

full stack slow movement 10 reps x 4 sets

Leg extentions

50 kg x 15

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

75kg x 5 2 sets Drop set 21s

Leg press 170kg x 15 x 4 sets

Hamstring

Light weights x 3 sets each leg

Cool down stretching

Joe


----------



## a184 (Dec 30, 2010)

That transformation is AMAZING!! well done.

I'm amazed u made that huge transformation in 10 weeks! wow!

congratulations again mate


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

2 days rest and recovery, love it and need it.

I've decided to do a comp next year probably an over 50 novice.

I will be talking to a couple of mates through the week to get some advice how to go about competing and to grt their help with posing dieting etc, I will continue to eat clean but am looking to mass up for a while then diet hard again I think. I would also appreciate any imput from others on here please.

Tomorrow will be training Shoulders, love training delts, get a real good pump and feeling that the muscles have been wiped out COME ON!

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tried to put some vid clips up but the post got took away for Mods to look at and it aint come back???

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Shoulders done and dusted. Got a real nice blast from them today despite a niggle in my right shoulder.

*Seated shoulder press machine*

*Warm up *

50kg x15

100kg x12

*Working sets*

130kg x 12

160kg x 10

170KG x 6

I enjoy this excersise to start off the shoulders it gets them really swelled ready for more.

*Incline shoulder press machine.*

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

65kg x 8

*side delt machine*

40kg x 10

45kg X 10

50kg X 10

60kg x 8

*Rear delt machine*

50kg x 12

65 x 12

75KG X 8

50 X 12

*db 21s in min rest inbetween sets*

10kg DB front raise 7 side raise 7 rear raise 7

12.5kg front raise 7 side raise 7 rear raise 7

15kg front raise 7 side raise 7 rear raise 7

*Machine shrugs 1 min 1-1/2 min rest inbetween sets*

160kg x 12

200kg x10

240kg x 8

Job done......... Big back day tomorrow bring it on


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Tried to put some vid clips up but the post got took away for Mods to look at and it aint come back???
> 
> Joe


Try post it again joe or do you know which mod it was?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fvk me 170 kg shoulder press,thats impressive..top man.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Some pics from today


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> Try post it again joe or do you know which mod it was?


Dont know who it was it just said it needed to go to a Mod before going on the forum. I will try again.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

mal said:


> fvk me 170 kg shoulder press,thats impressive..top man.


Thanks Mal, I am hoping to pile the weights up over the next few months now I am eating more carbs and bulking up some. Once I get on the Sus/Deca and Dbol I think it should go higher.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Try put these clips on Again.

The first clip is the very first training session back, no coordination/balance, terrible footwork and aweful timing,probably se to my gut lol I only managed 1x 1min round lol



The next few clips are more recent, first two from May and the last one this month.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Had me porridge and eggs this morning, going to put some Salmon under the grill now and have a couple rounds of wholemeal toast with cottage cheese on top, cook my chicken for the day and get some pasta done, put my sweet potatoes in the oven and get them ready for later then chill for a bit before going the Gym. Life is hard haha

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well today at the gym was probably one of my worst sessions for ages. I got there feeling rather bloated and sickly, Back was the muscle group that I had targeted.

Started off with 3 sets x 10 reps of chins first 2 sets went sweet 3 set I got a niggle in my right trap. Worked through it then went on to one arm DB rows, worked a 50kg db for the first set and whilst I got 12 reps each side out the pressure seemed to make me feel more bloated and nearly sick.

I went up to 65kg db and same feeling again + a niggling pain in the bottom right of of my back. That made me stop on the db rows. From then on in I struggled within myself to make any good sets. Continued with lats pull downs but went light with higher reps. Then seated cable rows again not to my max lifting.

I was glad to get out the gym, terrible really and I aint sure what went wrong. Got home had a recovery drink then fell asleep for 3 hrs. See what tomorrow brings now.

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l have had a niggle in my shoulders for a couple of months now, nerve damage TBH and it fu*ks me right off !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done mate. great transformation.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate l have had a niggle in my shoulders for a couple of months now, nerve damage TBH and it fu*ks me right off !!


I know what you mean Milky, I am getting sick of them mate. If its not one thing its another, I could do with a new body lol lol

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

chilli said:


> well done mate. great transformation.


Thanks Chilli appreciate it pal

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> I know what you mean Milky, I am getting sick of them mate. If its not one thing its another, I could do with a new body lol lol
> 
> Joe


Think its called age mate....


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great work mate, hope i look as half as good at your age. Keep up the good work.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing and inspirational great work buddy keep it up


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Think its called age mate....


haha NEVER, I am just a boy, I refuse to go OLD :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

irishdude said:


> Great work mate, hope i look as half as good at your age. Keep up the good work.





OJay said:


> Amazing and inspirational great work buddy keep it up


Thanks fellas, I hope I can keep it going lol lol

All the best

Joe


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Inspirational transformation Joe. Very impressive, you look like a completely different person!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

new avi looks awesome joe!

back and delts are looking thick and dense

great work


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Joe1961 said:


> I know what you mean Milky, I am getting sick of them mate. If its not one thing its another, I could do with a new body lol lol
> 
> Joe


You've got a new body mate! And by the looks of it you've earned it

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> new avi looks awesome joe!
> 
> back and delts are looking thick and dense
> 
> great work


Thanks Ricky, appreciate it mate.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Jay_1986 said:


> Inspirational transformation Joe. Very impressive, you look like a completely different person!





synthasize said:


> You've got a new body mate! And by the looks of it you've earned it
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Thanks again for the feedback appreciate it

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Had a lie in today, felt really tired the last few days not sure if its the G6 ?? Anyway 10 mins of my first meal just chillin and eatin until later then try and get some growing done on me arms.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Had a lie in today, felt really tired the last few days not sure if its the G6 ?? Anyway 10 mins of my first meal just chillin and eatin until later then try and get some growing done on me arms.
> 
> Joe


Lazy cnut:laugh:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Holy crap just looked at this for the first time, what brilliant progress you have made, truely inspirational.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> I know what you mean Milky, I am getting sick of them mate. If its not one thing its another, *I could do with a new body lol lol*
> 
> Joe


Dude look at your pics, you DO have a new body!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Dude look at your pics, you DO have a new body!!


Thanks Pal, I hope to try and improve it mate.

All the best Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> Lazy cnut:laugh:


pmsl I know lollol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nice work Joe.

Back on track and making big gains


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good session tonight on the arms. Felt much better after a few hours of a grandad nap. Trained with my lad Connor We started on cable tricep pushdowns x 3 then went on to do cable tricep pushdowns with a rope, using really slow negatives on every rep which I find a crackin excersise.

Then went and did 2 x 10, 1 x 7 on the dip machine full stack of 160kg, slow and intense.

Straight into the preacher curl machine. 1 x 12 50kg 1 x 10 60kg, 1 x 7 70kg alternative db curls 1 x 10 ea 20kg, 1 x 10 20.2kg 1 x 6 @ 25kg

Straight bar curls 1 x 12 @ 20kg 1x [email protected] 30kg 1 x8 40kg

Straight bar tricep pull downs Alternate with rope @ moderate weight for 6 sets.

home and walk the dogs for an 1hr 20

Job done,

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> nice work Joe.
> 
> Back on track and making big gains


Thanks mate appreciate it, thats the plan over the next few months to pack on some muscle then diet again for a comp next year if I feel I can get the look I want.

Joe


----------



## JasonLeeson (Jun 4, 2011)

42" Waist to abs showing in 11 months with no loose skin.

That's insane.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

JasonLeeson said:


> 42" Waist to abs showing in 11 months with no loose skin.
> 
> That's insane.


Thanks Jason nice of you to say that mate.

Today I had a bit of work on, so I was away longer than I thought, never prepared any food so I suffered with my eating. Got horm at bloody 6 ish sorted out all the dogs and birds then went the gym with my lad Connor. We trained chest but decided to go lighter than normal and do mostly drop sets, this is mainly due to my bloody injuries and my lad not being the best spotter yet lol. It worked out ok and we got a proper exhausting workout.

Started on incline bench on the smith 60kg x 15, 100kg x 7 dropped to 60kg x 10 reapeted the last set but dropped again to 50kg blasting out 8 failed on 9

incline flys 20kg x 12 25kg x 12 30kg x 6 dropped to 20kg x 8

incline chest press, (chest was pretty exhausted now) 2 sets 25kg each side 8 reps dropped to 15kg each side 10 reps dropped to 10 kg to failure.

Pec deck slow movement on 30kg 2 sets both to failure

Cables complete stretch movements alternate angles 4 sets 15 reps

Dips 2 x 12 reps

5 mins then 5 x 2min rounds on bag one min inbetween rounds, Job done.

Joe.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

No training yesterday, had a long walk with the dogs and Goshawk that I am trying to get trained, also my lower back seems to be aching, I am going the gym today abd will see how it goes while I do a bit on me legs.

Eating is going well and I am up to 16st, I know I can put weight on lol lol so I will have to try and keep things clean and watch the fat intake or I will end up like a rolley polley lol

Joe

Joe


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome transformation, I feel it doesnt matter how old you are at the end of the day discipline is discipline and determination is determination, these traits are difficult to master/embrace at any age so a massive well done.

Got a suggestion for your aches not original or groundbreaking im afraid lol, if you can go swimming do some gentle lengths. I would do breastroke all the time and every other length i would just use my arms and keep my legs straight. Id also swim under water for as long as poss to increase my lung capacity. After that it was into a cold shower, it was the kind that when pressed they'd go off themselves after x amount of time so i'd stay under for two presses of the on button. Then straight into the sauna for 15mins then back under cold shower, lie down on the benches they provided to allow my body temp to get back to normal and head home feeling chilled.

Could be worth a shot


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

phoenix1980 said:


> Awesome transformation, I feel it doesnt matter how old you are at the end of the day discipline is discipline and determination is determination, these traits are difficult to master/embrace at any age so a massive well done.
> 
> Got a suggestion for your aches not original or groundbreaking im afraid lol, if you can go swimming do some gentle lengths. I would do breastroke all the time and every other length i would just use my arms and keep my legs straight. Id also swim under water for as long as poss to increase my lung capacity. After that it was into a cold shower, it was the kind that when pressed they'd go off themselves after x amount of time so i'd stay under for two presses of the on button. Then straight into the sauna for 15mins then back under cold shower, lie down on the benches they provided to allow my body temp to get back to normal and head home feeling chilled.
> 
> Could be worth a shot


Thanks for that mate its appreciated, I never do any swimming due to thee recation I get to the stuff they put in the baths, plus I aint a very good swimmer. I could see it as benificial as when I soak in the bath it proper relaxes me. I have conditioned myself some with the niggles and injurys I ahve and usually try and work through them but they do hinder me ata times, I think a sauna would be great but the gym I go doesnt have one.

Today I managed to get some work done on my legs, which I really enjoyed, I can feel the the groin area where I injured my right leg getting stronger, and while I dont or should I day wont over strain it today it held up nicely and was able to do some squats on the squat machine for the first time in months.

Started off with calf raises 4 sets 1st set half the stack 18 reps 3 sets full stack 10 reps last set till failure

Went onto leg extentions 4 sets 1st set 30kg 12, 2 set 40 kg 10 3 set 50 kg 10 4 set 69kg 8 dropped to 40kg x 10 reps

Legs felt quite good got a few viens pocking out so I thought I would try the sqaut machine,

Loaded 40kg and did 12 slow deep reps, no problems loaded up to 80kg and did 10 slow deep reps thats when I thought this is going well, put another 40kg on an easily did another 10 reps so I loaded the sides with another 40kg did 10 reps and finished with out injury, I think I could of gone to 200kg and repped 10 out but the niggle of injury was always in my head. I am glad i got it over with as I can now proceed to strenghten my legs and get them growing properly again. I know its not proper squats but its as near as I am going to get with out injuring myself I hope I aint sure but I think the squat machine gives some extra support with technique and this is reassuring for me.

Went on to do hamstring curls, this is another excersise that I have to watch as it impacts directly onto the injury and I can fee the abductor muscles tighten where I got injured. I stared off light 30kg and only went 5kg heavier on all 3 sets each leg, but got a nice workout making sure I went even slower and stricter to get the muscles perfroming.

I did a couple of sets of db good mornings and job done. I'm made up the old legs are holding out as I want to try and get some size back on them, I remember a good few years back now I was doing big weights with legs press and deads, not so much squat as my back always seems to pop out with them?

Rest day tomorrow and I hope the sun is out cause I need to get my bloody legs tanned lol

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great training session tonight, felt as strong as an ox and proper up for it. Worked shoulders, simialr routine to last week

*Seated shoulder press machine*

*
*Warm up

50kg x15

100kg x12

*Working sets*

*
*130kg x 12

160kg x 10

180KG x 6 managed another 10kg from last week, I think I will try and continue to up with this as its a crackin exercise I have found.

*Incline shoulder press machine.*

*
*change of routine from last week as I find the seating position not correct and I think for myself injury would occur if I went heavy.

45kg each side x 12 reps, 30 sec rest and repeat x 3

*Side delt machine*

3 sets medium to heavy plates. slow movement on all reps

*Rear delt machine*

*
*

50kg x 12

70kg x 10

80KG X 8

80kg x 6 dropped to 60 x 6 dropped to 40 x 8

*db 21s*

heavier dbs than last week longer rest

15kg db 7 front raises 7 side raises 7 rear raises

17.5kg db 7 front raises 7 side raises 7 rear raises

20kg db 7 front raises 7 side raises 7 rear raises

After these my shoulders felt like they were going to explode fo o k me I was sore lol

5 min rest and then onto

*Machine shrugs *1 min 1-1/2 min rest inbetween sets

160kg x 12

200kg x10

240kg x 10

260kg x 10

Definately will pit some more weight on this.

Another job done. love it when I feel as strong and enthusiastic as I did tonight, no niggles no injury pain AWESOME.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going joe...ive never even thought about doing 21`s for shoulders for some reason


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going joe...ive never even thought about doing 21`s for shoulders for some reason


Rob there worth trying, as it finish your delts off nicely and theres not usuall anything left after doing them.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ouch 21's are killers mate!! your doing great bud!!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome stuff! Only just come across this thread. Just goes to show what hard work and focus can do. Will be following this.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained Back today, again felt strong and up for it. Training partner came down which is a god send as he really pushes the weights up and we keep each other going.

Started the session with

*Chins * 3 sets x 10 reps full movent slow. Need to get a belt to add some weight on now.

*Bent over rows,*

4 sets had to watch how my lower back went with this one, started to twinge on the 3rd set so didint increase the weight for the forth

first set 60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

Definately more weight to be added just afraid if the lower back going.

*Close grip lat pull downs*

*
*

70kg x 12

90kg x 10

100kg x 8 + 2 assisted pull down with slow negative unassisted

*Cable Rows*

*
*80kg x 12

100kg x 12

115kg x 10

really enjoyed these and the pump was unreal after we had finished

*Biceps*

*
db alternate curls*

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 8

*Straight into straight bar curls*

*
*

20kg x 12 pass the bar to training partner and hold abouve knees in curling position until partner finishes his set the curl another 12 repeat x 3

Job done.

Fo o kIN hard one but felt really good.

Joe

Eating like a horse at the min and feeling strong, weight 16st 2lb this morning.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol, I do those 20kg pass things too mate...great to end a bi sesh, and the pump at the end after that is incrediable, I find it hard to get my padlock and locker opened after that!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Lol, I do those 20kg pass things too mate...great to end a bi sesh, and the pump at the end after that is incrediable, I find it hard to get my padlock and locker opened after that!!


lol lol I know there horrible aint they Lee, but good at the same time lol

Joe


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking well mate. Hardlabour gym right.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Looking well mate. Hardlabour gym right.


Haha nice one mate, yea Hard Labour it is, come over and say hello when your in next as I aint sure who you are as my eye sight is worse than ever lol lol lol and I cant see you avi proper.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Had an horrible day today felt like crap all day. Having said that I have managed to eat a bowl of oats followed by 4 mackrel fillits with 8 scrambled eggs two rounds of wholmeal bread with cottage cheese, Protien shake, then nodded off for a few hours woke up made steak veg and backed spud, put in the oven a sweet spud, had another nap woke up had a protien shake eat the aweet potatoe with some tuna, popped some brown rice on the stove, stuck a couple of Salmon fillits under added a jar of olives stuffed with almonds sprinkled a few walnuts and got that down me. drank another shake and I am still fook-in hungry and still tired and feel rough, I hope it clears for tomorrow as its chest day and Bob my training partner is comming down s cant be letting him down can we.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Despite still feeling crappy managed to get to the gym and train with my pal Bob. Trained Chest today.

*Flat Bench, *

*
* *Warm up *

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Working sets*

140kg x 6

170kgx 3

*Incline DB Flys*

*
*20kg x 12

30KG x 10

35kg x 8

*Incline machine press*

*
*20kg x 12 x 3, less than a min rest inbetween sets.

Right front delt started to play up and decided to ease off the weights.

*Pec dec*

*
*3 sets @ 25kg x 12

*Cables *

*
3 sets* 

*
*1 @20kg x 12

[email protected] 25kg x 12

[email protected] 25kg x 12

* 2 sets Dips x 10*

*
*

*
*Glad I got it done now but still feel flu like, and aching. Looked really pumped and vascualar around the chest, delts at the end of the session, niccceee. off for a kip in a bit to many aches to stay awake lol.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

trained arms yesterday awesome pump and looked really impressive. No training til Monday now, try and rest out a few niggles aches and pains, I really hope my lower back feels better next week so I can do some legs, we will just have to wait and see.

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Been having the same sh*t with my shoulder / traps mate... It does your flaming head in being old !!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice thread think I need to start training harder my self now! lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Fook me Joe, youre a strong muvva :thumbup1: You are lifting some big numbers there. Looking very good by the way, keep it up. Youre an inspiration.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Been having the same sh*t with my shoulder / traps mate... It does your flaming head in being old !!


It does do your head in Milky and it has to be an age thing, I found shoulders and traps are a [email protected] to get right in fact I dont even think my front right delt is ever right, but what do ya do? you have to plough on I think.

years ago any type of injury seemed to vanish a few days now its takin months some dont even go!!

I train with another fella who is 45 in good nick in fact I keep telling him to compete, I will try and get a pic of him poseing he hardly takes anything except a bit a var, he is also having the same problems, wrist tennis elbow delts back lol lol lol the list goes on pmsl.

I am taking naprosyn anti inflamatory 500mg twice a day at the min along with glucisamine and Chondroitin just to try and keep all my inflamed joints and aches at bay, some days it feels like I am wasting my foo kin time lollol.

It certainly does your head in Milky being old, even more so when I dont think I am old pmsl lol

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You got a show in mind that your aiming for joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> Fook me Joe, youre a strong muvva :thumbup1: You are lifting some big numbers there. Looking very good by the way, keep it up. Youre an inspiration.


Cheers mate, for the feedback its appreciated.

Theres room for more I think, but like Milky says as you get older things start to foo k in hurt more, over the next 4 mths I want to go as ever as I can on all body parts but work harder on the parts that need it like my calfs which are incredibly strong, but stubborn as hell to grow, triceps are similar, but I will keep at them.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> You got a show in mind that your aiming for joe


Not got one picked yet Rob, it will be next year and something in a novice section, to tell you the truth I am relying on people who have completed before to help me out with this.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wasnt going to do anything today but did the garden so I am counting it as a cardio session. Might do some legs tomorrow if I get up in time lol lol not been able to open my eyes until after 10.30 dont know whats up with me these days?

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Wasnt going to do anything today but did the garden so I am counting it as a cardio session. Might do some legs tomorrow if I get up in time lol lol not been able to open my eyes until after 10.30 dont know whats up with me these days?
> 
> Joe


I have done FU*K ALL today mate and for some reason feel bigger than ever !


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Theres usually a show at parr hall (i think) in warrington but dont think you will find out the dates till later in the year


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have done FU*K ALL today mate and for some reason feel bigger than ever !


haha Thats the way mate MASSIVE as Fook sat in da garden lol lol lol Im sure my arms were growing as I was applying my sun tan lotion lol lol



Rob68 said:


> Theres usually a show at parr hall (i think) in warrington but dont think you will find out the dates till later in the year


That would be a good un in front of my own crowd, lol lol If you here of any let us know Rob and we'll sus it out, (make sure we are on a cert lol lol lol)

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Two days rest, I aint counting the 14 sex sessions I had with my hand and the 2 with the Mrs lol,

Training shoulders today, So expect to be sore later.

For some reason I feel more tired than ever, nodding off quite frequently, I aint sure what the reason is for this but its doing my head in.

Started on the Oxys today 50mg see what occurs, will put some test in later along with some Decca, already been eating well for the last week but Christ its hard work, my muscles seem more fuller and I already starting to look bigger, so my Mrs said (unless she meant my Co ck, which I somehow doubt lol) Thats with just increasing my food intake, still eating pretty clean but lot more of it.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Shoulders done, Felt strong but burned out fast, Pretty much the same routine as last week.

*Seated shoulder press machine*

*
Warm up *

50kg x15

100kg x12

*Working sets*

130kg x 12

160kg x 10

180KG x 6 + 2 forced reps with a spotter, I was hoping to add more weight to this but it never happend try next week to get 190kg.

*Side delt machine *

Warm up(dont think I needed to as my shoulders were on fire by time I did that set)

25kg 12 reps

40kg 10 reps

Full stack 10 reps, all reps slow negatives, full burn in the muscle, awful.

*Rear db laterial raises*

15kg db x 12

20 kg db x 10

22KG db 8 + 2 cheats lol

*Db 21s *

Stuck to 3 sets @ 15kg db 7 front raises 7 side raises 7 rear raises. my shoulders were that full I could hardly keep hold of em. Job done. Took some pics but my photographic skills are similar to my posing skills S.H.I.T.E lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

you remind me or a hard nut looking ray winstone lol

seems like you are still making progress hows that condition looking?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> you remind me or a hard nut looking ray winstone lol
> 
> seems like you are still making progress hows that condition looking?


lol Ray Winstone lol lol Lav it, Thanks Ollie, I think the next few weeks will see a change in condition, I would liek to keep as lean as I can but pack on the bulk, but I am at a loss at what is going to happen as I have always bulked up eating anything in the past and put on lots of weight bit lost conditon. This time I am going to try and keep things cleaner and see if the mass appears. I have a mate comming this week who is going to run through the do and donts of slin and help me out with it if I want to run it, but I wont do anything unless I am 100% sure I am on top of things. Only time will tell mate anyway. Your looking mint by the way pal.

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Always the best way to add muscle without unnecessary fat can see the gains as they come then.

What use have you had in the past with regards to gear?

Ollie


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Always the best way to add muscle without unnecessary fat can see the gains as they come then.
> 
> What use have you had in the past with regards to gear?
> 
> Ollie


Ollie, I have always trained since being a youngster mainly boxing and then did some rugby, league and union(had a game of union this year lol) While I used the weights to help with strength(strangley it was frowned upon by many ABA coaches some 35 years ago and discouraged) it played second fiddle to my other hobbies. But I started really enjoying bodybuilding some 15 years ago and probably started on some decca around then, I aint an expert and have only tried the tests, deca, Tren, dbol, Oxys, var, winstrol, Growth, bloody hell probably most things really, but never included the sciences of diet and nutrituion along with different training methods. So I am relitively new to it all really.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Aweful day with eating and training today, got asked to do a job today which turned into an all day affair, while I prepared quite a bit of food it wasnt really enough. Got home had some food but again I didnt have enough time to let it go through me some due to being late and I needed to train. Got to the gym and first set of chins my left Brachioradialis tightend up and rfelt pretty sore, Did another set and it seems better, 3 set was the same as the first.

Tried to do some bb rows and the lower back felt as thoiugh it was going to pull, so I stuck at a low weight for 3 sets.

Managed to get 3 heavy set of seated cable rows with good movement, my back felt really pumped which took my mind off my injuries,

Did 3 sets on the hammer strength reverse grip only put 80kg each side on but did them as slow as possible on the negs.

3 sets of lat pull downs wide grip behined the head, weight was light but did each set after 30 seconds rest,

3 sets sort grip lat pull downs front. again stuck with 60kg as it was a nice weight and not to hard on my arm and front selt which had mysteriously started to hurt lol. Again negatives took up the time and slow movement saw a great ouno in my back. Job done, nearly threw my last meal up on the last set, very ore around the elbows, twinges in the lower back, right front delt sore, but my back was pumped like never before, got some pics but again they are a blured but still see the results.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Off to do some legs in a bit, hoping to keep them going without injury which will be very rewarding if I succeed.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Managed to get through the leg session without any injury, which is reassuring the injury I sustained some months back is getting back to some kind of normality.

Started off with calf raises. 2 warm up sets followed by 3 sets full stack reps until failure. Tried 2 more calf machines different angles then did leg extensions. 4 sets 2 sets 50kg 2 sets 75kg reps till failure.

Squat machine 80kg x 4 sets 15 reps 30 seconds in-between sets.

Hamstring curls. 3 sets each leg 35kg x 15 reps

Enjoyed the session and made up I got through it.

Good eating today, and enjoying my food I will hit the scales at weekend see what I'm at.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going joe:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

great job mate! Pics are looking good, keep it up


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going joe:thumbup1:





lee85 said:


> great job mate! Pics are looking good, keep it up


Thanks Rob and Lee, appreciate it lads.

Chest day.

*Bench press*

60kg warm up

100kg x 12 reps

140kg x 10 reps

Drop set 140kg x 6reps 100kg x 6reps 60kg 12reps

*Db flys*

25kg db x 12 reps

30kg db x 10 reps

35kg db x 8 reps

*Incline press machine *

60kg x 3 sets

*Dips*

3 sets x 12



Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*cking hell mate...very impressive mate lifts there!! Your traps are looking good :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Did arms yesterday, 3 sets on biceps then a 3 set tricep, stayed at medium weights but tried to keep it at a minimum rest inbetween sets. Hard going and got my heart rate pumping as well as my arms. I did 2 heavy sets on preacher curl machine 75kg 6 reps and full stack on the tricep press, which really got my arms pumped.

Day off today and tomorrow then hard at it again. Weight today was just under 17st but I will give or take a few punds as I hadnt had a shi *e, So the weights comming on and still lookking pretty lean. Lets see what the next week or so brings, This is what Im on at the mo

1000mg test pw

400mg Deca pw

50mg Oxy ed

I have just got some slin(nova rapid) so I am reading up ang getting familar with the proticol of how to use it and times ect, then I will try it and see what happens. Any input welcomed.

Joe


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Joe,

Awesome work as always I take my hat off to you I really do, sorry that sounds partonising but it aint meant to be. Im 30 your older and your whippin my ****  Anyhoo just thought Id ask for some advice/tips with regards to combating the yo yo-ness of training. I note from your first post in your journal you had a 5 yr gap, now that your back into it do you forsee any more gaps or have you learnt a secet in which to allow you to continue on albeit at various intesities???

Thanks.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

phoenix1980 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Awesome work as always I take my hat off to you I really do, sorry that sounds partonising but it aint meant to be. Im 30 your older and your whippin my ****  Anyhoo just thought Id ask for some advice/tips with regards to combating the yo yo-ness of training. I note from your first post in your journal you had a 5 yr gap, now that your back into it do you forsee any more gaps or have you learnt a secet in which to allow you to continue on albeit at various intesities???
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the comment and it dosnt seem patronising from my view point lol. As for lay offs and starting up again, I think this has to be an intrinsic thing, that comes from inside.

I have boxed as a school boy, junior, senior and went to sign pro twice with Basso from Manchester, but due to certain lifestyle factors, the game I would of been particualarly good at (pro boxing) never came off and I bcame Jack the lad for many a year before trying to get back into the boxing game later in my 30s only to realise I had missed the boat and the paydays werent as good as they used to be. To be brutally honest I would of probably ended up with many losses at that late time in my carreer and a very punchy head, which to some degree I have anyway lol.

However, I always carried on with the boxing and still try even now whilst comming up to 50.

Weight training has always facinated me and the quest for a nice shape as always been in the forfront of my head even when boxing I wanted to look good( but at a much lighter weigh) and all the time I have been in training. Now body building is taking front stage in my training process and like other sports I like to give it all I can and I will do up until I do this comp as thats my next goal.

I know many lads who started body building the same time as I was boxing in fact one lad was boxing as a senior with myself and turned to body building, he became a mass monster and hit 26 st huge man, the chap still trains but not the size he was or the intensity, he will be around the same age, other mates have passed away others have become passive and let themselves go and others still train and are looking well.

Personally I can think of a number of factors why I have stopped training in the past, relationships, work, drugs, but mainly becomming passive and enjoying the easy eat anything lifestyle can cloud your focus and not listen to yourself or others. When I married the last time I went away to Cuba for 2 weeks, I was in pretty good nick and on Holiday there was a chap who had a massive belly that was always hanging over his shorts or whatever he was wearing. I said to my Mrs "DONT EVER LET ME GET LET THAT" "IF YOU SEE ME GOING THAT WAY GET ON MY CASE" 2 years later I packed in training and was going like the fat bloke I saw in cuba, not 100% sure why maybe because I had packed working the doors in and was concerntrating on my other hobby falconry and gundogs, but whatever it was I was enjoying a passive lifestyle. My mrs nagged me for ages and kept telling me about my gut. The lads at the school I work, were always calling me a Fat Tw*t lol. When our kid died with the big C, that was enough for me so a combination of abuse made me realise that what they were saying was true and I couldnt hide that fact from myself anymore plus our kid was only 52 and that was a shocker. Luckily at the time was a white collar boxing event and I had over 7 mths to get ready for it and I did full on and Im still training today.

I think that the motivation has to come from within, how that comes to the surface, can be again be from a number of factors but you have to act on it, Basically a lot of people give in and just let things happen, I have always come back, and I could write a book on the times that I have come back in one way or another. Training for me as always been enjoyable once I have got my intrinsic motivation back, and I really enjoy motivating others. This spurs me on as much as lookin in the mirror.

At the minuet I have no plans to stop training, unless of ill health or injury I think I will continue. Im back doing security and door work as well as part time teachin, and lookin good, my mrs loves my body once more, I feel fit and happy, I get noticed even at my age lol and despite the fact I like to try and be humble,vanity still holds a place in everyones heart which aint wrong, as its a great motivator.

Not sure if I have answered your question or just rammbled on, lol lol Keep training mate, its far easier to keep it going, keep the motivation, there and if it goes fight to get it back and if you want it bad enough your character wont let you stop.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fckin hell you can ramble joe hahaha only joking good post


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Fckin hell you can ramble joe hahaha only joking good post


pmsl, rob I know mate lol lol lol


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks for the comment and it dosnt seem patronising from my view point lol. As for lay offs and starting up again, I think this has to be an intrinsic thing, that comes from inside.
> 
> I have boxed as a school boy, junior, senior and went to sign pro twice with Basso from Manchester, but due to certain lifestyle factors, the game I would of been particualarly good at (pro boxing) never came off and I bcame Jack the lad for many a year before trying to get back into the boxing game later in my 30s only to realise I had missed the boat and the paydays werent as good as they used to be. To be brutally honest I would of probably ended up with many losses at that late time in my carreer and a very punchy head, which to some degree I have anyway lol.
> 
> ...


Well all I can say is a big thank you for that post, it has shown me that life regardless of age/experience shows no mercy. We are all victim to it. I will now always try watch out for signs that Im getting to passive and try tweak my lifestyle to stop that. I took factor humilty very highly and I feel vanity is fine so long as we keep it to ourselves and not allow it to make us arrogant. Im gonna pm you a little vid which I hope you will appreciate at times when you may be unmotivated  thanks again.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the vid mate its something that touches the very soul and gave me goosebumps, awesome pal.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

What a ridiculously lazy day I have had today, two days off works wonders, shoulders tomorrow and I might do a bit of pad and bag work with my lad.

Joe


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

wow great transformation mate, should show this to others for inspiration :thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Jesus Christ, my elbow joints are killing me and some of the muscles in my arms, whatever is occuring is having a big impact on my training and my moods. I thought after a couple of days off I would of been like a spring chicken instead of an old Turkey.

Did shoulders today, but took my lad on the pads for 3 rounds, the impact of the punches didnt help things, but even so there shoudnt of been the pain I experienced later in my elbows.

Started with

*Seated shoulder press machine*

Warm up

100kg x15 x2

Working sets

160kg x 12

180KG x 10

190kg x 4, 2 reps with help from a spotter

*Side delt machine *

30kg 12 reps

40kg 10 reps

Full stack 10 reps, all reps slow negatives.

*Rear delt machine*

50kg x 10

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

Went to do db 21s but my arms and elbows were to sore to put any decent weight on so I incresed the reps and just did 3 x front raises, side raises, rear raises sets with a 7.5kg db

Shoulders felt like they were blowing up.



Not sure what to do about these injuries, usually I just work through them and after a while they are gone but this is getting on my tits now and I am starting to think about not going heavy at all in any excersise I do.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You've probably probably just shattered your arms mate, I get this and even leaning on my leg with my arm is painful...it will go away, for the joints get some omega3 1000mg and 3 of them aday. take a couple of days off for your arms to repair properly...it will just annoy if you train and feel this way mate and will ruin your training, still good f*cking pushes though!! lol...nice mate!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> You've probably probably just shattered your arms mate, I get this and even leaning on my leg with my arm is painful...it will go away, for the joints get some omega3 1000mg and 3 of them aday. take a couple of days off for your arms to repair properly...it will just annoy if you train and feel this way mate and will ruin your training, still good f*cking pushes though!! lol...nice mate!


Thanks Lee, its annoying me more than anything, my arms are a weak body part and I am just starting to get them to move as well, Im a stubborn twa* though and will probably just keep on I will see how they are tomorrow and make a decision after i do my chest. Thanks again mate.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well thats me proper sore again, went as light as I could on my chest today, got a real nice pump with plenty of reps with 30 secs inbewteen sets, but, lord, my joints and muscles in my arms are like Lee stated"SHATTERED" I am really struggling now so its back on the anti inflamatorys and try and rest them for a bit(I do I do that REST THEM????)

I can get my legs done this week, but I feel burned out at this moment so might leave it till Thursday now. Its a fcukin nucience, thinsga re going good and something always happens. I also trapped my finger on the db rack, well if I wasnt such calm bloke I would of smashed that db with solid right left, I might even start a who would win thread on that . Never mind I will be back as Arnie says, hopefuly soomer tham later.

Joe


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

That transformation is totally increadible... Lost for words.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

dru0111 said:


> That transformation is totally increadible... Lost for words.


Thanks Dru, appreciate it pal.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Well thats me proper sore again, went as light as I could on my chest today, got a real nice pump with plenty of reps with 30 secs inbewteen sets, but, lord, my joints and muscles in my arms are like Lee stated"SHATTERED" I am really struggling now so its back on the anti inflamatorys and try and rest them for a bit(I do I do that REST THEM????)
> 
> I can get my legs done this week, but I feel burned out at this moment so might leave it till Thursday now. Its a fcukin nucience, thinsga re going good and something always happens. I also trapped my finger on the db rack, well if I wasnt such calm bloke I would of smashed that db with solid right left, I might even start a who would win thread on that . Never mind I will be back as Arnie says, hopefuly soomer tham later.
> 
> Joe


I would take a few days off Joe. you seem to have burned yourself out big man...and leave the poor rack alone, lol!! Thats happened to me afew times...really pi55es me off :cursing:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I would take a few days off Joe. you seem to have burned yourself out big man...and leave the poor rack alone, lol!! Thats happened to me afew times...really pi55es me off :cursing:


I will do Lee mate I will leave tomorrow and do my legs Thursday, leave it then til next week, fill myself up with antiinflamatories and see what happens. I'll tell you what mate, when my finger went inbtween the rack and dumbell I placed it on cool as Fcuk, I then shouted out some evil twisted words. Inside I all I wanted to do was kill a dumbell lol lol how do ya kill a dumbell??? lol Its a good job I can control myself or I would of ended up with two broken hands lol

Thanks again pal

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

:lol:



Joe1961 said:


> I will do Lee mate I will leave tomorrow and do my legs Thursday, leave it then til next week, fill myself up with antiinflamatories and see what happens. I'll tell you what mate, when my finger went inbtween the rack and dumbell I placed it on cool as Fcuk, I then shouted out some evil twisted words. Inside I all I wanted to do was kill a dumbell lol lol how do ya kill a dumbell??? lol Its a good job I can control myself or I would of ended up with two broken hands lol
> 
> Thanks again pal
> 
> Joe


 :lol: :lol: To Kill a Dumbell...great book that Joe  ... Probably best you can, a guy your size...I think all the dumbells would roll the f*ck away as fast as they could if you lost it. My training partner can loose it pretty easy when stuff like that happens, and I think the nearest person to him will get hit, lol!! I'm the level headed sensible guy :tongue: Anyway, lol...thats probably your best idea...it has worked for me, you do come back alittle weaker, but you'll make that up plus more bud


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Felt a lot better today, had an antiinflamatory when I got up and decided I was not going to do anything today but rest, as the day went on I turned more into Gollum and kept having proper debates with myself wether, I should go the gym and train my legs or not?

By the time it had turned 4.00pm I had talked myself into going.

Started off with

*calf raises.*

Warm up x 2 sets x 20 reps 1/2 stack

4 Sets full stack 20 reps 10 inward 10 outward. Felt this bugger and could actually see some calf muscles.

Went on to

*weighted sit down calf raises*.

4 sets

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

I would usually do leg raises but the machine was taken, so I went on the squat machine, now I know its not proper squating but its as close as I will get to doing them and I was made up as this the first time in months I was able to put some decent weight on without feeling any signs of past injurys.

*Machine squat*

4 sets

80kg x 15

160KG X 15

200kg x 10

240kg x 8

I would of done 10 but I felt a twinge in my groin and stopped but it was nothing. If this stays the same and there is no sign of my groin or back troubling me I will start to pile the weight on the leg press in the next few weeks.

* Leg raises*

3 sets

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 8 2 forced with a spotter.

*hamstring curls* next but I kept them light as this is an area that has aggrevated my injuries before, so I stayed light with more reps for 4 sets.

Done and felt A1, Had to comtain myself form doing some bag work(silly old fool lol) shower then home.

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Joe.

Yes it is difficult to contain oneself at times lol.

I had a lot of bother with my elbows a few years back and it took ages to clear up. A combination of rest and changing some exercises - upright rows were scrapped completely and laterals are now done with a palms facing the body grip - cleared it up eventually.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Joe.
> 
> Yes it is difficult to contain oneself at times lol.
> 
> I had a lot of bother with my elbows a few years back and it took ages to clear up. A combination of rest and changing some exercises - upright rows were scrapped completely and laterals are now done with a palms facing the body grip - cleared it up eventually.


Im on a roll and I dont like being layed mate up but sometimes its better to rest, I think. I have been considering changing a few excercises or the way I do them. There are loads of excersises I love doing but I may have to rethink them fpr a while. Having said that I will try some light dead lifting now I seem to be able to put a bit of weight on me legs.

Thanks for the post mate its appreciated.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You pair of old duffers put me to shame :laugh:

Come to think of it you put half the forum to shame to lol

Nice going joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> You pair of old duffers put me to shame :laugh:
> 
> Come to think of it you put half the forum to shame to lol
> 
> Nice going joe


Thanks Rob, "OLD" what do ya mean pmsl pmsl

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks Rob, "OLD" what do ya mean pmsl pmsl
> 
> Joe


My mistake joe i meant senial to haha ;-)


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained with my owald mucka today Bob and me lad Connor. Felt up for it after my antiinflamatory had kicked in, but I decided I wasnt going to do any chins, rows or db rows this week. I was telling Bob as we were warming up how my groin had held strong doing legs yesterday and he mentioned Deadlifts, well by the time we had finished the warm up it was the start of my dead lifing again.

*Dead lifts*

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg X 8

could of done 10 on the last set but I didnt want to push it to far felt as though I could of gone heavier as well but its the start I wanted and things held up.

*Seated Hammer strength single arm rows *

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120 x 10

*Hammer Strength Pull Downs*

120kg x 12

169kg x 10

180kg X 8

*Cable rows*

90kg x 12

110kg x 10

115kg X 8

Im missing my arms out this week and having a rest now til Monday to see how things are with my elbows and shoulder hopefully things should be right bit you never know at my age lol lol

A few recent pics the weights comming back on now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Apart from feeling fcuked with niggles etc how you feeling about how things are shaping joe?

You gotta be proud of yourself as to where you are now and where your heading


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Apart from feeling fcuked with niggles etc how you feeling about how things are shaping joe?
> 
> You gotta be proud of yourself as to where you are now and where your heading


Thanks Rob, I feel as though things are going really well mate, in fact I should be happier as I was training primararly for a fight for 5 of the mths out of the 11mths so my main training was around boxing with weights comming in second place, but when the fight fell through and I started to look better I wanted the body building look again. So really I have only been back body building the last 5-6 mths and the tranformatin has been very good so I have to feel good about that.

If I can put on enough size and build up my weaker body parts especially my arms and calfs than I will be happy as Fcuk.

Its good to get people telling me how much I have progressed and I am getting people staring over in the gym as well now (probably saying whos that ugly TWa*t lol)

If I get to compete in an over 50s novice and get an award I will be made up with just that but I am proud of what I have achieved Rob and I intend following this through.

All will be revealed I suppose in time mate all I can do is try and stay injury free eat well and train hard.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Never mind getting an award joe just getting yourself up there in the first place will give the most satisfaction

the award would be the icing on the cake i reckon


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Only just found this one Joe.

Great work fella, and living proof there is always life in us older dogs.

Now subb'd

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Never mind getting an award joe just getting yourself up there in the first place will give the most satisfaction
> 
> the award would be the icing on the cake i reckon


Spot on Rob, cheers



DiggyV said:


> Only just found this one Joe.
> 
> Great work fella, and living proof there is always life in us older dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Diggy appreciated pal, There certainly is life in the older dogs Diggy and folks should believe it mate lol lol

all the best pal

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Joe

Very inspiration feller.

Looking great, cool avi and also a belter of a left-hook !

Keep up the good work bud


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate, your lats are looking great. Its good the anti inflammitories have kicked in...how you feeling now?? still taking a few days off??


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Very inspiration feller.
> 
> ...


Nice one Tass, appreciate it pal

take care mate

Joe



lee85 said:


> Mate, your lats are looking great. Its good the anti inflammitories have kicked in...how you feeling now?? still taking a few days off??


Hi Lee, lats and back have always been a strong body part,

I am feeling ok mate but Im going to stay way fromt he gym now till Monday or Tuesday just to rest and treat my arms and right shoulder. I ordered some elbow supports as well, Christ I will start looking like the mummy now I have supports everywhere, lol lol lol I can imagine the conversations in the Gym "fcuk me hows Joe moving about" "wonder what he looks like under them straps? "Has Joe got third degree burns" lol never mind if there helping then thats all that matters.

Not sure what to do today which is annoying, as I enjoy taking my lad on the pads but cant cause of the impact, maybe get weighed and eat lol lol

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Hi Lee, lats and back have always been a strong body part,
> 
> I am feeling ok mate but Im going to stay way fromt he gym now till Monday or Tuesday just to rest and treat my arms and right shoulder. I ordered some elbow supports as well, Christ I will start looking like the mummy now I have supports everywhere, lol lol lol I can imagine the conversations in the Gym "fcuk me hows Joe moving about" "wonder what he looks like under them straps? "Has Joe got third degree burns" lol never mind if there helping then thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


It's gonna be hard mate staying away from the gym...if your like me, it'll feel like you're missing your home, lol!! My missu is not best pleased about what I just typed there...  ....lol....Dude, if they are going to help you, then f*ck it...atleast halloween is coming up, you can say your practising for the big scary day...it's a serious holiday for you :lol: Enjoy your time off, it will be benificial and get some omega 3 if you not got some already, will help mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Not sure what to do today which is annoying, as I enjoy taking my lad on the pads but cant cause of the impact, maybe get weighed and eat lol lol
> 
> Joe


Nice day out there joe can you not take the bird out for a flight or does it have to be a certain time of the year


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice day out there joe can you not take the bird out for a flight or does it have to be a certain time of the year


Rob just getting the Goshawk trained up mate, not the season yet but it will be soon then I will have plenty to do. Also got my dogs to trian so Iam always doing something really lol lol

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I wanna see you walk out on the stage in your first BBing show with the hawk on your arm

Now that would be some entrance :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> I wanna see you walk out on the stage in your first BBing show with the hawk on your arm
> 
> Now that would be some entrance :laugh:


do ya mean like this lol lol (I wish) lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> do ya mean like this lol lol (I wish) lol
> 
> View attachment 61750


Pmsl hahaha yeah deffo something like that mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Right numbnuts youve had your rest back at it tomorrow 

you raring to go again?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Right numbnuts youve had your rest back at it tomorrow
> 
> you raring to go again?


Mate your like our personal drill sergeant !!

LOVE IT, you helped me AGAIN !!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Right numbnuts youve had your rest back at it tomorrow
> 
> you raring to go again?


lol lol lol Yes mate, raring to go, Shoulders tomorrow with my lad and training pal Big bob.



Milky said:


> Mate your like our personal drill sergeant !!
> 
> LOVE IT, you helped me AGAIN !!


Lol he certainly his abd does help Milky, well said pal.

Definately holding a bit of water now and smoothing out, eating very well in fact maybe more than I should be. Size is comming but I sont think I am going to be able to keeo this as clean as I would like? I can diet hard so thats the way I am going, with this, it will just makes me more determined I think to get the condition I want. Strength wise has to go throught the roof and this is where I hope to bang on the muscle especially arms, calfs.

The mrs took some pics of me tonight and I realised how crap I am at posing so my mate Paul Sutton to get some lessons off him.

Few pics of my bulkin up


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great to see you smiling joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe mate, that last pic is a belter bud!! Your lats are awesome too!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just thought I would pop in say hello , your an inspiration mate. Seriously!


----------



## MIM (Jun 6, 2011)

that one amazing transformation!!

Respect


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Great to see you smiling joe


haha I was laughing at trying to pose mate, I think if I get on stage I will burst out into laughter I just cant help it lol.



lee85 said:


> Joe mate, that last pic is a belter bud!! Your lats are awesome too!!


Thanks Lee, the weight is comming on now pal but I really cant pose though lol lol



fatstuff said:


> Just thought I would pop in say hello , your an inspiration mate. Seriously!


Nice one mate, and thanks for the comment its rally appreciated.



MIM said:


> that one amazing transformation!!
> 
> Respect


Very good of you to say so pal thank you total respect back.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well after a good rest its seems to have worked and today we had a great training session at the gym. However nearly never got there an accident that occured whilst just about to load uo some juice. I accidently and quite freakily stabbed myself in the top left ab with a 1-1/2 inch green pin right up to the hilt. I stood there gobsmacked and wondering how the fcuk did that happen?? I pulled the bugger out and carried on I am still wondering now how I didnt hit my heart or another organ?

Anyway met up with Bob who I train with and decided to change the system, so today will be Chest tomorrow legs, Wednesday Shoulders Thursday Back Friday Arms. Anyway trained chest today after last week session I didnt think it would go to well but I was wrong,

Started off on

*Flat Bench, *

*
* *Warm up *

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Working sets*

140kg x 8

160 X 2

*Drop sets*

140kg x4

100kg x 8

60kg x 12

*Incline DB Flys supersets*

30kg x 10 x 10 pressups

30KG x 10 x 10 pressups

30kg x 10 x 10 pressups This set bob was pulling me up through the last part of the last 3 sets.

*Upright f**ly machine* 

*
*3 sets @ 80kg x 12

*Cables 3 sets* 

1 @25kg x 10

[email protected] x 10

[email protected] x 10

*Dips 3 sets x 12*

*
*

*
*Arms and elbows felt great shoulder held up good(Elbow supprts helped defo). I was impressed with todays work out and the fact that no niggles flamed up. However, there is always something, I noticed that the site I injured my groin has quite a bit of a lump, while it isnt painful it doesnt look right?? Not sure what to do now with this?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to shabby for an old fu*ker mate !!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Rob just getting the Goshawk trained up mate, not the season yet but it will be soon then I will have plenty to do. Also got my dogs to trian so Iam always doing something really lol lol
> 
> Joe


A hawker as well - bl00dy hell. I used to be a member of the Welsh Hawking Club and flew a Harris, with my lab and Jack Russel as 'flushers'. Had to sell her when I moved down to london to work during the week, as it wasn't fair not flying her regularly. I miss it now though. Brought it all back seeing that post.

What stage you at with the Goshawk?

Cheers

Diggy

(who would love a saker!  )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha used to ferret and poach in my youth, had lurchers and terriers etc, fu*king great times !


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not to shabby for an old fu*ker mate !!


lol lol my mrs said the exact same thing mate lol lol lol

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> A hawker as well - bl00dy hell. I used to be a member of the Welsh Hawking Club and flew a Harris, with my lab and Jack Russel as 'flushers'. Had to sell her when I moved down to london to work during the week, as it wasn't fair not flying her regularly. I miss it now though. Brought it all back seeing that post.
> 
> What stage you at with the Goshawk?
> 
> ...


Been flying Goshawks for the last 7years I think lol lol Just doing another male imprint he will be flying free on Wednesday, should be killing same day I hope Diggy.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ha ha used to ferret and poach in my youth, had lurchers and terriers etc, fu*king great times !


Same here mate, I loved them days its a real pity there gone now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Same here mate, I loved them days its a real pity there gone now.


Where did you go Joe ?

I used to do Altcar, Skipton area, Lincoln etc.... love the Hare coursing.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Bl00dy right.

My little lad loves rabbiting with his air rifle, and is pestering me for a ferret, so looks like we'll be off to get one of those shortly.  We're lucky, we have a quarry round the back of us that is teeming with rabbits, so plenty for him todo to keep them under control. I love rabbit as well - nice and lean.  He can skin them well, but sometimes messes up when dressing them, so he normally waits until I am home!

Cheers

D


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Where did you go Joe ?
> 
> I used to do Altcar, Skipton area, Lincoln etc.... love the Hare coursing.


Went to altcar mate yes, used to go up to Lincoln mate coursing the hares, I still have mates who are still at it lol lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Been flying Goshawks for the last 7years I think lol lol Just doing another male imprint he will be flying free on Wednesday, should be killing same day I hope Diggy.


Brilliant!

Never flown a Gos, just Harris and Redtails.

:rockon:

Cheers

Diggy

(very jealous!)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great, so the wee rest worked mate?? Look like a good workout Joe...just quit stabbing yourself, that can end badly :nono:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Great, so the wee rest worked mate?? Look like a good workout Joe...just quit stabbing yourself, that can end badly :nono:


Yes Lee the rest did me a real power of good. When I stacked the bar at 140kg and lowered it I thought my elbows were going to snap but after a blasted out the set I felt ready for a bit more weight. Definately aiming to press 200k if my injuries dont stop me. Changing my shoulder days now with my leg days also gives my front delts a bit of a rest after chest, that may help with recovery I am hoping.

Cant believe I stabbed myself lol lol

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Yes Lee the rest did me a real power of good. When I stacked the bar at 140kg and lowered it I thought my elbows were going to snap but after a blasted out the set I felt ready for a bit more weight. Definately aiming to press 200k if my injuries dont stop me. Changing my shoulder days now with my leg days also gives my front delts a bit of a rest after chest, that may help with recovery I am hoping.
> 
> Cant believe I stabbed myself lol lol
> 
> Joe


you also do legs and shoulders together?? I usually do legs on it's own, kinda like a rest day for the upper body I think. and yeah, stop stabbing yourself dude...life is great, honest, pull yourself together man!! :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Right numbnuts youve had your rest back at it tomorrow
> 
> you raring to go again?





Joe1961 said:


> Well after a good rest its seems to have worked and today we had a great training session at the gym. However nearly never got there an accident that occured whilst just about to load uo some juice. I accidently and quite freakily stabbed myself in the top left ab with a 1-1/2 inch green pin right up to the hilt. I stood there gobsmacked and wondering how the fcuk did that happen?? I pulled the bugger out and carried on I am still wondering now how I didnt hit my heart or another organ?
> 
> Anyway met up with Bob who I train with and decided to change the system, so today will be Chest tomorrow legs, Wednesday Shoulders Thursday Back Friday Arms. Anyway trained chest today after last week session I didnt think it would go to well but I was wrong,
> 
> ...


Seems like you got some good extra motivation from somewhere for that workout joe :whistling: 

Nice going mate


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Seems like you got some good extra motivation from somewhere for that workout joe :whistling:
> 
> Nice going mate


Rob your spot on mate, people like you are s great motivating factor. This thread and the comments I am receiving are very motivating, so thank you mate and if your ever across this way let me know pal it will be good Yo meet you one day.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Rob your spot on mate, people like you are s great motivating factor. This thread and the comments I am receiving are very motivating, so thank you mate and if your ever across this way let me know pal it will be good Yo meet you one day.
> 
> Joe


Hey mate glad it helps a little 

Once im back on my feet properly job wise n stuff and as i mentioned the other day `roid-aid` is under way :lol: :lol:

I will definately pop in and say hello thank you joe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have just stumbled across this Journal and what an incredible transfornation ... Joe you are an inspiration to the rest of us more 'Mature' folks on here ... shall be following your progress from now on with huge interest :rockon:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Have just stumbled across this Journal and what an incredible transfornation ... Joe you are an inspiration to the rest of us more 'Mature' folks on here ... shall be following your progress from now on with huge interest :rockon:


Thanks mate, look forward to your imput,

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Went to altcar mate yes


By this do you mean the waterloo cup joe?

Went a few times back in the 80`s was fun just getting the anti bloods raging with anger :innocent:

One of the lads i used to go with is still dogging to this day ...

He cant get his head round the fact that `dogging` is a word used for something totally different these days :lol:

Hope alls well bud


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> By this do you mean the waterloo cup joe?
> 
> Went a few times back in the 80`s was fun just getting the anti bloods raging with anger :innocent:
> 
> ...


Hi Rob, yes that was the place I went as a boy and a man, I miss them days but time goes on.

Just going to write my update, bit of a drama so I will get at it lol lol

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well after a decent work out Monday I was ready for a better one Tuesday bit it never happend. I tried some slin and had a really bad reaction to it. Almost straight away I went into Hypo, shakey hands, shakey legs, blured vision. I drank 100gm dextrose straight away, cooked 100gm of oats, went to eat it and pulled a butter knife out of the draw instead of a spoon totally confused. I drank a whey protien with some more dextrose in it and started chewing on glucose tablets. Stopped shakeing but continued with blurred vision for over an hour. I felt pretty *hitty all day and went to bed 5 hrs after the shot.

I know this aint the norm and it has made me think if something underlying is wrong with me or did I just have a bad reaction to it I know individuals react differently to differnt drugs but I am not sure,. Got up today felt ok, went the docs to get some tests done, urine test was ok but he sent me off for some bloods so I will see what they come back with if they come back ok then I might have to try it again to see if it is the drug I am reacting badly to otherwise it will be on my mind forever.

Well now for training, I was going to train my legs tonight but I have had a slight twinge in my groin area and its a bit swollen its not an hernia as its on the inside thigh but so I thought leave it, might go to a sports injury clinic and get it looked at. I think ths is going to cause me problems so I might have to rethink how I am going to go about this.

Anyway I decided to do back tonight and despite aching arms and sore elbows(yes they returned first set I did lol lol) I cracked on.

*Chins*

4 sets bw first set 10 reps then three sets @ 8 reps, took it nice and slow and felt everyone of them, it made me madder.

*Hammer strength seated one arm rows*

100KG x 10

120 x 8

130 x 6

*Hammer Strength Pull Downs*

120kg x 12

160kg x 10

160kg x 8

*Cable rows*

I am sure these are bloody heavier than what I am counting as they seem more heavier than the hammer strength rows and I am blasting 120.kg with one arm???

90kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg X 6 last one was not a full one.

*Close grip cable pull downs*

80kg X 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

50 kg x 15

Arms and elbows seem fine now and but I will sleep on it and see they go tomorrow, the sorness may be the orals as I have had troubel before with taking tabs so I may knock them on the head a week early and finish them on week then end of week 3 this monday. We will see.

Joe


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Fk good readin lad


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F*ck sake Joe! Be careful mate...to much of that stuff and you can die bud...Great workout, even if you were in pain. I don't know if I've asked you this before, but do you take fish oils??


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> F*ck sake Joe! Be careful mate...to much of that stuff and you can die bud...Great workout, even if you were in pain. I don't know if I've asked you this before, but do you take fish oils??


Thanks Lee, appreciate your imput mate.

I know the risks mate and I am very careful, you have to respect that stuff pal being ignorant to it could be fatal, like I said its not the norm if done correctly things should go ok. m I spoke to a few people now and they have said they dont know anyone who has gone that quick, thats why I think the drug may not agree with me.??

Yes lee I take them Omega capsuals, plus I eat a lot of fish as well most days.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks Lee, appreciate your imput mate.
> 
> I know the risks mate and I am very careful, you have to respect that stuff pal being ignorant to it could be fatal, like I said its not the norm if done correctly things should go ok. m I spoke to a few people now and they have said they dont know anyone who has gone that quick, thats why I think the drug may not agree with me.??
> 
> Yes lee I take them Omega capsuals, plus I eat a lot of fish as well most days.


Ofcourse mate, I wouldn't expect you to be ignorant...you've been around long enough..ehh..young man, lol...

Your probably right Joe, maybe it doesn't agree with you, my training partner was offering that to me...I can't be ar*ed with it tbh...I'll stick to my pre-workouts :thumbup1:

How you feeling now anyway??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like me after a pint ,hypo shakey legs blurred vision:lol:

Sounds a bit scary that joe glad alls ok-ish


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Ofcourse mate, I wouldn't expect you to be ignorant...you've been around long enough..ehh..young man, lol...
> 
> Your probably right Joe, maybe it doesn't agree with you, my training partner was offering that to me...I can't be ar*ed with it tbh...I'll stick to my pre-workouts :thumbup1:
> 
> How you feeling now anyway??


haha I like the young man bit Lee lol lol I feel pretty good mate looked pretty big in the mirror tonight me back was good size it looked freaky lol lol



Rob68 said:


> Sounds like me after a pint ,hypo shakey legs blurred vision:lol:
> 
> Sounds a bit scary that joe glad alls ok-ish


pmsl yes rob it was a bit like that(fcukin hel why am I complaining lol) me scared Rob lol lol dead right I was pal lol

Joe


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Joe, Just dropped in to see how youre doing mate. Careful with the slin, we dont want you to stop posting any time soon:lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ANGLIK said:


> Hi Joe, Just dropped in to see how youre doing mate. Careful with the slin, we dont want you to stop posting any time soon:lol:


Is that line under your username aimed at joe, anglik? :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> Hi Joe, Just dropped in to see how youre doing mate. Careful with the slin, we dont want you to stop posting any time soon:lol:


lol lol your dead right there I will be careful, you will be seeing a few more posts yet :thumbup1:



Rob68 said:


> Is that line under your username aimed at joe, anglik? :lol:


I have that tattooed on my ar*e :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How much slin did you use?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> How much slin did you use?


I put in 6ius I was going to put 10 in but thought I would try 6 as it was a first time.

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

6iu's and it made you like that with 100g dextrose, jeez. good job you started off small. Could do with startin a lil thread m8 try and get some of the attention of the regular slin users for an opinion. Dont want to sound like a cvnt but i got to ask (as its been known before) you didnt put 60iu's did u? (tell me to fvck off if u want lol)


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> 6iu's and it made you like that with 100g dextrose, jeez. good job you started off small. Could do with startin a lil thread m8 try and get some of the attention of the regular slin users for an opinion. Dont want to sound like a cvnt but i got to ask (as its been known before) you didnt put 60iu's did u? (tell me to fvck off if u want lol)


I dont have anmy problem mate with your post or your enquiry at all in fact I welcome it.

I used a nova rapid flex pen, clicked it to 6 units then put it in, all automatic in dose and action.

Personanlly I think I reacted in a very unusual way to it, maybe due to some underlaying health problem I may have that I dont know about or simply because I might be very sensitive to slin or the drug does not agree with me at all.

Once I get th results back from the docs, if there is nothing unusal I will eat some oats and wholemeal toast then 40 mins after that I will take 2iu of sllin and have a 100gm of dextrose on hand with some whey and see what reaction I have to it, If I get a reaction then I will know the drug is not working with me and I have an irregular reaction to it, if nothing occurs then I may just stick with that for a while and see what happens.

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fair do's mate, just an odd reaction i guess. i hope next time it works out well for you


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Didnt train yesterday, had loads on so the gym had to wait, turned out a good thing as I was relitively pain free on my upper body. I think this might be the way to train for a while one day on on off, its giving me a bit more time to recover my old bones, joints and muscles.

Trained shoulders tonight

Started the session with

*Seated shoulder press machine*

* Warm up *

100kg x15 x2

*Working sets*130kg x 10

160kg x 10

180KG x 6

180KG X 4

100kg x 8

*recline shoulder press machine*

two fast sets 60kg x12

*Db Anrnold press*

20kg dbs x 10 x 2 sets

*Dumbell front raise*

20kg dbs x 2 sets

*Side delt machine *

30kg 10 reps

40kg 8 reps

Full stack 8 reps, all slow negatives.

*Rear delt machine*

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

80kg x 8

*Shrugs*

160kg x 12

200kg x10

240kg x10

260kg x 6

Hopefully I will be able to do some legs next week but I aint counting on it, top half of me is recovering and arms are not as sore as they previously have been, hoping to have a injury free 8 weeks lol lol lol l ol

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What days were you training before mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I find one on one off works well for me Joe. Or if I do train two days in a row I usually have two days off after to recover. Give the joints - especially shoulders and elbows - a chance to rest up a bit. Top workout mate. Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> What days were you training before mate?


Mon to Fri with Sat Sunday off mate.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I find one on one off works well for me Joe. Or if I do train two days in a row I usually have two days off after to recover. Give the joints - especially shoulders and elbows - a chance to rest up a bit. Top workout mate. Keep it up :thumbup1:


I think this is the way to go, I will have to rotate it some weeks as I dont know when a job is comming up but I am feeling less sore and also lookin as though I have gone bigger(might just be in my head that lol lol)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice sesh mate...glad your feeling better with this one...I don't why, but every time I read your journal I'm always impressed by what you do, I should get used to seeing this, lol!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> I think this is the way to go, I will have to rotate it some weeks as I dont know when a job is comming up but I am feeling less sore and also lookin as though I have gone bigger(might just be in my head that lol lol)


It's a good system, mate. I have to adjust it with work, too, but just add in another rest day to make up for the extra workout here and there. Aim to do the whole body over eight days. When I was lifting my heaviest I would take nine or ten days to train everything and I was younger then lol.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Nice sesh mate...glad your feeling better with this one...I don't why, but every time I read your journal I'm always impressed by what you do, I should get used to seeing this, lol!!


lol Lee, your as strong as me mate and your still growing imagien what your going to be like in a few years time AWESOME pal believe me.



Mingster said:


> It's a good system, mate. I have to adjust it with work, too, but just add in another rest day to make up for the extra workout here and there. Aim to do the whole body over eight days. When I was lifting my heaviest I would take nine or ten days to train everything and I was younger then lol.


It is a good system and its one I will try out, I am actually sleeping better as well the last couple of nights, tend to forget the age thing but the reality if it is that probabaly need more time to recover. So I will start next week and see what happens. thanks for the imput Ming appreciated pal

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> lol Lee, your as strong as me mate and your still growing imagien what your going to be like in a few years time AWESOME pal believe me.
> 
> It is a good system and its one I will try out, I am actually sleeping better as well the last couple of nights, tend to forget the age thing but the reality if it is that probabaly need more time to recover. So I will start next week and see what happens. thanks for the imput Ming appreciated pal
> 
> Joe


Do you ever get a full nights sleep mate ?

I would kill for this ...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Do you ever get a full nights sleep mate ?
> 
> I would kill for this ...


No mate, not had one of those since I took some Zopiclone and that was ages ago. I dont now why either, seem to of got used to waking up going the toilet nodding off wakin up with a dead arm, nodding off waking up farting, nodding off it goes on and on. What do you think it is??

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> No mate, not had one of those since I took some Zopiclone and that was ages ago. I dont now why either, seem to of got used to waking up going the toilet nodding off wakin up with a dead arm, nodding off waking up farting, nodding off it goes on and on. What do you think it is??
> 
> Joe


Old age mate.

EXACTLY the same thing, toilet, dead arms, toilet....... does my head in.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Old age mate.


Fckin hell milky cheer him up why dont you :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Fckin hell milky cheer him up why dont you :lol:


Hey l am admitting its my problem too mate !

I remember when l was younger l couldnt understand the old gits l worked with getting up in the night to pee....... now l know how crap it is.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your not old milky ...you think old ....if you get what i mean


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Your not old milky ...you think old ....if you get what i mean


yeah you could be right mate, the body seems to disagree tho...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Old age mate.
> 
> EXACTLY the same thing, toilet, dead arms, toilet....... does my head in.


Mate it does my head in too exactly same symtoms, if I take sleepers I am zombified all day, I am really glad I have a good Mrs, cause I wouldnt put up with myself :lol: How is your Mrs with you mate with all this??

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Mate it does my head in too exactly same symtoms, if I take sleepers I am zombified all day, I am really glad I have a good Mrs, cause I wouldnt put up with myself :lol: How is your Mrs with you mate with all this??
> 
> Joe


She is a diamond. She will even get up amd get me a drink mate.

She gets a bit narked when " little milky " wants to play but apart from that she couldnt be better.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> She is a diamond. She will even get up amd get me a drink mate.
> 
> She gets a bit narked when " little milky " wants to play but apart from that she couldnt be better.


haha like it mate, I know what you mean pal about havin a diamond though, there aint many of them mate nice one.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Youve not gassed yourself to death have you joe? :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Youve not gassed yourself to death have you joe? :laugh:


hahaha :lol: :lol: no mate, went over to Sheffield yesterday to a friends to fly this fcukin Gosahawk I am training, didnt get back till late pal and then just sat and watched a film with my Mrs but the smell was that bad she kept pausing it and spraying air freshner. Was going t go the gyn tiday but didnt get up till 11 it closes at 12 so no point. Be there tomorrow now. Busy times now with this Goshawk till I get him going, its a nuscience really and I dont enjoy this stage of it at all.

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> hahaha :lol: :lol: no mate, went over to Sheffield yesterday to a friends to fly this fcukin Gosahawk I am training, didnt get back till late pal and then just sat and watched a film with my Mrs but the smell was that bad she kept pausing it and spraying air freshner. Was going t go the gyn tiday but didnt get up till 11 it closes at 12 so no point. Be there tomorrow now. Busy times now with this Goshawk till I get him going, its a nuscience really and I dont enjoy this stage of it at all.
> 
> Joe


Any pics of the hawk mate ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Any pics of the hawk mate ?


Yes mate loads

First couple are young male Goshawks the first pic is my mates bird, the other pics are of a old female and a mature male


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Yes mate loads
> 
> First couple are young male Goshawks the first pic is my mates bird, the other pics are of a old female and a mature male
> 
> ...


Fu*king awesome those mate.....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Yes mate loads
> 
> First couple are young male Goshawks the first pic is my mates bird, the other pics are of a old female and a mature male
> 
> ...


The Gos in the third photo is a real looker Joe! Mind you the others aren't bad either mate. :rockon:

Is the new one flying free yet, I know you were hoping to last week?

My Mrs saw a sparrow hawk take a woodie off the lawn on Friday (confident she is right as she knows her birds!) - only just told me about it today! I would have bloody loved to have seen that. We also had a Buzzard take a young rabbit that the terrier had found, straight off the yard last year. We're lucky here and get loads of raptors, mainly buzzards but still brilliant on a hot day when the sky is full of them!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe,

Also just seen your photos. Jesus H Tapdancin' Christ mate - that's some transformation. Really motivating for me, as my before state was not far of yours!

Just need to shake these injuries, but should be back in on the light stuff next week, and hopefully building back up from there.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> The Gos in the third photo is a real looker Joe! Mind you the others aren't bad either mate. :rockon:
> 
> Is the new one flying free yet, I know you were hoping to last week?
> 
> ...


Yes Diggy the young Gos is flying free and hunting now mate. The third pic is an old finish female crackin pheasant hawk in her day.



DiggyV said:


> Joe,
> 
> Also just seen your photos. Jesus H Tapdancin' Christ mate - that's some transformation. Really motivating for me, as my before state was not far of yours!
> 
> ...


Hope you recover soon mate. I know how you feel, it will all fall together for you pal.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fu*king awesome those mate.....


Thanks mate,

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You know that saying that owners end up looking like their pets? :lol:

Just sayin joe :lol: :lol:

Before you say owt no i havent got a bulldog:laugh:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Geez joe your like beastmaster in that 80's fantasy film

or rutger hauer !!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained Chest today and managed the season pretty injury free which is a great bonus. Pretty much the same excersises and weights as last week but I felt pretty strong doing them.

*Flat Bench, *

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

Working set

160kg x 6

* Drop set*

140kg x6

100kg x 10

60kg x 12

Incline DB Flys supersets

30kg x 12 x 12 pressups

30KG x 12 x 12 pressups

30kg failed @ 8 onto pressups started to fail at 9 bob pulled me up through the last 3 reps.

*Upright fly machine*

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 12

*Cables 3 sets *

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 15

*Dips *

bw 15 reps

bw 12 reps

bw 10 reps

Did some tricep excersies, super sets on pull down machine. 4 excersises two sets,

Goin to try for 8 reps BP at 160kg then try 180kg the following week.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Geez joe your like beastmaster in that 80's fantasy film
> 
> or rutger hauer !!!!
> 
> View attachment 62303


haha nice one pal I need to get their clothes lol lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> haha nice one pal I need to get their clothes lol lol
> 
> View attachment 62304


Brilliant, hope you use your hawk to track donw orcs and witches too !!!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just been reading through this from the start Joe and that is some transformation you've gone through there sir huge congrats!!!

Those Hawks look like some dangerous bits of kit too, I bet they could be proper naughty if the mood so took them...

Subbed and following with interest now anyway and all the best going forward Joe!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Just been reading through this from the start Joe and that is some transformation you've gone through there sir huge congrats!!!
> 
> Those Hawks look like some dangerous bits of kit too, I bet they could be proper naughty if the mood so took them...
> 
> Subbed and following with interest now anyway and all the best going forward Joe!


Thank you mate, thats a really nice post pal, lookin forward to your feedback and comments pal.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking forward to next week's avatar......................


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Looking forward to next week's avatar......................


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

trained legs today for the first time in 2 weeks. I think this is how I am going to have to go about it with my legs until my groin comes right (if it ever does) being realistic if I cant get to train legs properly I cant see how I can compete but well see how they go. Did a lot more stretching after my session today as well and think I will continue with this through week.

Also I have come to a stand still now with my weight now as well, not going up anymore but again being realistic am I going to put much more on at my age?>?

*Leg extentions*

35kg x 15 x 2

65 kg x 8

70kg x 6

*Leg press*

120kg x 15

200kg x 10

240kg x 8

*Machine squats*

160kg 10

200kg x 8

240kg x 6

* single leg Hamstring curls*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

*calf raises*

full stack 3 sets x 15 reps.

stretching, shower, job done and home.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's your diet looking at the moment Joe?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How's your diet looking at the moment Joe?


Diet aint to bad Tass, im eating quite a bit of munch every couple of hrs and staying quite lean as well. Don't think I can stuff anymore in me though. Not done hardly any cardio either?

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Have you actually damaged your groin then joe can you get operated on if you have or dont you know whats wrong with it yet?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Have you actually damaged your groin then joe can you get operated on if you have or dont you know whats wrong with it yet?


Rob, I have damaged it by the looks of things, it happend warming up on squats felt a pain and then pulled out of doing them. Rested it for around three weeks then played a charity rugby match but had to come off after 20 mins as the area in the groin where I injured it was racking with pain.

I have not been the docs as he will just tell me to rest it and stop doing excersises that aggreviate it, plus it will take an age to get to see a physio or specialist(I may have to go yet though)

I cant really afford a sports injury specialist at the min Rob so I am basically self diagnosing. The injury is in the are where the abductor muscles are, a lump usually appears after excersise and it can be quite sore, not been to bad today which is a good sign, plus there has been plenty of progress as I couldnt do the weights I doing now 5 or 6 weeks ago.

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have seen people compete with very poor legs, i bet you would pi55 all over them, can you manage leg extensions and leg curls etc??


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> I have seen people compete with very poor legs, i bet you would pi55 all over them, can you manage leg extensions and leg curls etc??


Thanks Fats. I appreciate your confidence in me mate, I can do both leg extentions and leg curls but not so heavy on the curls mate.

heres my pins at the min a bot smooth. I could sift some weight years ago on the press lol lol

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Might pay to lay off the squats and just do a few iso moves, till your groins sorted, it's sh1t when an injury gets in the way, just try not make it worse.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

get to the docs joe as you may need the back up of nhs physio etc etc and at least your in the system then but the longer you wait and if it dont heal you will still need to go.

legs are looking pretty good anyway so maybe work on toning them up more rather than size. As for weigth then speak to ming as you guys are the same age there abouts.

Did you ever fancy scratch yourself ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Might pay to lay off the squats and just do a few iso moves, till your groins sorted, it's sh1t when an injury gets in the way, just try not make it worse.


I will have to keep my eye on things but your advise is well and truely noted and aprreciated thanks.



retro-mental said:


> get to the docs joe as you may need the back up of nhs physio etc etc and at least your in the system then but the longer you wait and if it dont heal you will still need to go.
> 
> legs are looking pretty good anyway so maybe work on toning them up more rather than size. As for weigth then speak to ming as you guys are the same age there abouts.
> 
> Did you ever fancy scratch yourself ?


Cheers mate, I dont have much faith in my Dr or the rest of the medical staff where I go but I suppose I should go and get me name down, I am one of them that tend to think it will go away if left long enough maybe its time to change my old ways lol lol

Do you mean the scratch test??

Joe


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

newbie to this forum just felt the need to say well done in all youve achieved :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

bossdog said:


> newbie to this forum just felt the need to say well done in all youve achieved :thumb:


Thanks Boss, welcome anytime mate its appreciated.

Joe


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Cheers mate, I dont have much faith in my Dr or the rest of the medical staff where I go but I suppose I should go and get me name down, I am one of them that tend to think it will go away if left long enough maybe its time to change my old ways lol lol
> 
> Do you mean the scratch test??
> 
> Joe


I have spent a lot of time working with NHS physios over the last 3/4 years and have to say that I didn't expect much from them at the start. Since the go I've had one woman who is like the head of the team and several who I've seen as they all work on rotation around the area and every one of them has been really good to work with.

As retro said it's worth getting in the system just so you can maybe get them to take a look and see what's up. If you're unlucky enough to get one that's no good then nothing lost really as you can just sack it off and not go back. Hopefully it will clear itself up sharpish anyway before you even see one


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Cheers mate, I dont have much faith in my Dr or the rest of the medical staff where I go but I suppose I should go and get me name down, I am one of them that tend to think it will go away if left long enough maybe its time to change my old ways lol lol


I would mate. Your doc may not be up to scratch, but physios are normally pretty good. I have a friend who is a physiothoroughlypissed and all of her team are superb. I'm with MS here, you need to get on a list, and get some nice 20 year old blonde to massage your groin for you. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> I will have to keep my eye on things but your advise is well and truely noted and aprreciated thanks.
> 
> Cheers mate, I dont have much faith in my Dr or the rest of the medical staff where I go but I suppose I should go and get me name down, I am one of them that tend to think it will go away if left long enough maybe its time to change my old ways lol lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, i ment stratching yourself ( test ) lol.

RE the dr's they may help. I tend to stay away but theres times that they can help even if its just a diagnosis and you do your own research on treatment etc etc. I have actually had to tell the dr about a med for a condition and what it does before !!!!!!

As for the weight. You obviously know your stuff more than me but have you ever tried carb loading ?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

if the dr's good looking i alway try and think of something wrong with me c0ck for um to look at !!!!!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> get to the docs joe as you may need the back up of nhs physio etc etc and at least your in the system then but the longer you wait and if it dont heal you will still need to go.


I know its a pain in the a55 joe but this is what i was gonna say,just get it registered then your in the system...nothing else really to do without spending money....

Personally wouldnt just keep putting it off.....sometimes you have to stop being stubborn and thinking it will go away


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I would mate. Your doc may not be up to scratch, but physios are normally pretty good. I have a friend who is a physiothoroughlypissed and all of her team are superb. I'm with MS here, you need to get on a list, and get some nice 20 year old blonde to massage your groin for you. :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


After my 2nd attack I had to go for a few months worth of physio and I had a blonde prob who was in her early 20s and stunning. One of the things we had to work on was my core so involved some bridging where you lie on the back and arch off the floor raising your pelvis. I think she realised what I was up to when I asked her to show me a 5th time how it was done :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> After my 2nd attack I had to go for a few months worth of physio and I had a blonde prob who was in her early 20s and stunning. One of the things we had to work on was my core so involved some bridging where you lie on the back and arch off the floor raising your pelvis. I think she realised what I was up to when I asked her to show me a 5th time how it was done :lol:


Thats funny, well then joe looks like physio's not all bad. Although i paid for physio and it was a little .....well........ 5hit.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your legs sesh is great mate!! And thats some wieght your doing there (age or not). lol. Very strong looking legs too bud :thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Thats funny, well then joe looks like physio's not all bad. Although i paid for physio and it was a little .....well........ 5hit.


Was epic, I now generally only see the boss though because my problems have gotten worse. Still I have the memories :lol:

I think on the whole the NHS gets more than it's share of bad press, I may be lucky as the only bad thing I have is having to drive every month 30 miles for my infusion. Other than that I've been treated really well by them over the last 4 years.

As far as physio goes I'd be pretty p1ssed if I had shelled out and ended up with a muppet.....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Play this, if it aint the best txt message alert your misses could have for you then my name aint retro-mental !!!!!!

http://www.hark.com/clips/pvmfssxgjq-jesus-its-the-****in-birdman


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Right then looks like I will have to get the docs and try and see a physio, knowing my luck there will be half a dozen who are fit fcuk and fat ugly one, Yes you guessed it I get the fat ugly one :lol: :lol:

Trained back today not long since got in I will do a write up later. Thanks for all the imput its all appreciated.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Didnt think I was going to get to the gym today as I got a call last night for a job, so I was up at 5.20, drove to Leeds was expecting to be there a while but was back home for 11.00 went bed for an hour then had some munch and went the gym with my lad Connor and met Big Bob my training partner in the gym for 1.30

Decided to go straight on the hammer strength machines and leave out the chins out and see how the arms felt after we had finished.

*Hammer strength seated one arm rows*

60kg x 15 each arm

100KG x 10 each arm

120kg x 8 each arm

*Hammer Strength Pull Downs*

80kg x 12

160kg x 10

180kg x 8

*Close grip cable pull downs super set with seated machine rows *

70kg X 10 then seated machine row 50kg x10

70kg X 10 then seated machine row 50kg x10

70kg X 10 then seated machine row 50kg x10

Did 2 sets of preacher curls but I dont think we needed it, arms were pumped to fcuk after the last excersise.

Job done and dusted.

Got connor to take a couple of pics later got a greta pump in my back.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good Joe. Think I might try a gym with some of these machines one day. I quite fancy some sort of pullover machine for back. The place I use still has rocks on the end of poles like something out of the Flintstones:lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looking good Joe. Think I might try a gym with some of these machines one day. I quite fancy some sort of pullover machine for back. The place I use still has rocks on the end of poles like something out of the Flintstones:lol: :lol:


Thanks mate put the pics in black and white as it looks like I have juandice in colour :lol:

I know what you mean about the flintstone machines as well mate there are a couple of gyms I know like that pmsl.

I really love these hammer strength machines and I only tend to use two of them he has a lot more which I keep meaning to go on but never do but I will get aroud to them one day I think,

Joe


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking like an absolute unit in those pics Joe!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Looking like an absolute unit in those pics Joe!


Thanks MS, good of you to say pal, I like training back its hard but love the pump I get from it, thanks again mate for the comment.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your annoying me now with that wide back joe :laugh:

Have a nice weekend mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good width there joe, looking very hench! :lol:

We have a couple of the hammer strength machines in the gym I go to. Looks like I might give em a try.

Have a good weekend buddy.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Your annoying me now with that wide back joe :laugh:
> 
> Have a nice weekend mate


lol lol cheers Rob



DiggyV said:


> Good width there joe, looking very hench! :lol:
> 
> We have a couple of the hammer strength machines in the gym I go to. Looks like I might give em a try.
> 
> ...


haha I like that word Hench, diggy :lol: The hammer strength machines really hit the target mate, I really enjoy usuing them, I am sure you will get a lot out of them if you use em mate.

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Everytime I see your face turned to the side in that back pic I think...a well trained ray Winston  lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh and I also think....damn crazy back!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained with Bob tonight, did some compound excersises, which nearly killed me, but were needed and worth it. Feeling it now christ I am tired.

Started with *Deadlifts,* wasnt sure how I was going to get on with this one as I trained legs and back this week and was worried about my groin and back. Also not done much deadlifting so just picking it up again. My groin has been tight but not troubling me, been stretching quite a bit each day trying to keep things ok in that area. But I didnt want to takle a chance so did 2 sets of-

warmups, 60kg 15 100kg x15

then put another 20kg on each side and repped 140kg x 8 was on a roll then and stuck another 20kg on each side and repped 2 x 180kg then did another

1 x 180kg no trouble with groin or back so I was made up but exhausted.

Bob aint one to hang about though and next on the list was *hang cleans*, I cant go heavy on this as I am terrible with the technique and it can trouble my arms so I just stuck with 50kg and did 4 sets of 10 reps.

Then we did 3 sets of *push press*, 60kg for 2 sets then took it down to 50kg for the last set as my arms were paining me chronic.

Last excersise *Lindmines * 3 sets 30kg x 24reps.

Got my heart proper pounding, we will be doing a Friday session everyweek now doing these or similar exercises. I used to do a lot of these earlier on in my training when I was getting fit for the boxing match I was having and I am sure it was a massive help in reducing my waist and getting rid of the fat in and around the mid section.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Everytime I see your face turned to the side in that back pic I think...a well trained ray Winston  lol


haha he Ray Winstone :lol: Ive been told that before mate many times :lol: I have been told I look scary as well which baffles me :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe's the daddy now


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Oh and I also think....damn crazy back!


Hahaha just read this before I posted :lol: thanks mate appreciate it (Ray Winstone :lol: )


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Joe's the daddy now


pmsl top film that Tass, I went to watch it at the pics when it came out, think we sneaked in lol, dont know about the daddy maybe the fcukin Grand daddy :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Also not done much deadlifting so just picking it up again.


Usually the best way


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

2 days rest and feeling goooooood, had a nice breaky and just waiting for it to go down, going to walk a couple of dogs for 20 mins or so then get to the gym to batter me arms or shoulders. One thing I am definately going to do over the next 6weeks is have a push on my arms, to get some serious size on em.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Decided to do arms, started off with

alternative db curls

15kg x 15 x 2

20 kg x 10

25 kg x 8

Barbell curls

20kg x12

30 kg x10

40kg x 8

Preacher curl machine

40 kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

30 kg x 8

Dips machines 170kg x 12 x 3 sets, superset with overhead cable concentrated curls 30kg each stack x 12

Cable pushdowns

40 kg x 12

50 kg x 12

60 kg x 10

Cable pushdowns rope

30 kg x 10

35kg x8

40kg x6

Job done best pump Ive had in my arms for ages.

Got my results from the docs today as well, everything is normal. Liver and kidneys a bit elivated bit nothing to worry about. But if a relief really as I thought there was something wrong after using slin but everything is fine. Not sure why I got hypo so quick after using it but I am looking into it more.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Great news Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Great news Joe


 It is mate thanks,

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe just got your pm and replied mate

Good news on the results being ok bit of relief there... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great news Joe. Good to see us mature gents are hanging in there:thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Decided to do arms, started off with
> 
> alternative db curls
> 
> ...


Nice workout, don't work arms that often, but love the pump when I do.

Good news on the doc as well mate.

Cheers

D


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

good session there mate, got me an extra arms session this week don't usually do them on their own but got an extra day off work and will be bored doing nothing so taken them out from after soulders and chest and putting a day for them aside bring them up blasting them on their own occasionally

good news on the results too


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Joe just got your pm and replied mate
> 
> Good news on the results being ok bit of relief there... :thumb:


Got it Rob and thanks again mate.



Mingster said:


> Great news Joe. Good to see us mature gents are hanging in there:thumbup1:


haha we are ming, I actually feel younger than I did a few weeks back, dont know why but I do mate .lol lol



DiggyV said:


> Nice workout, don't work arms that often, but love the pump when I do.
> 
> Good news on the doc as well mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dig appreciate it mate



OJay said:


> good session there mate, got me an extra arms session this week don't usually do them on their own but got an extra day off work and will be bored doing nothing so taken them out from after soulders and chest and putting a day for them aside bring them up blasting them on their own occasionally
> 
> good news on the results too


Thanks mate, I dont usually go for arms on there own myself but I am going to target them for a while and see what happens, got a good feeling on this one.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Chest day, trained with my lad Connor and Big bob and a lad from work Andy. I worked with Bob and Connor and Andy worked together. Felt right up for it and was going to try for 180kg on the bench but that never come about.

*Flat Bench, *

Warm up

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

* Working sets*

140kg x 8

160kg x1,

which is 10 down from last week :no: Got the bar down lovely and exploded up just over half way through I proper struggled to lock out. Just racked it after one. Wont be doing arms the day before chest or back in future, might so me legs on a Monday, that way I wont have any excuse so it will have to go up.

We did a drop setfor the last

Drop set

140kg x6

100kg x 8

60kg x 12

*Incline DB Flys supersets with press ups*

Jesus these are begining to take it out of me big time but the pump is amazing and it destroys the chest muscles

30kg db x 10 x 12 pressups

35KG db x 6 x 12 pressups

35kg db x 6 pressups really struggled but made 10

*Upright seated fly machine* These are becomming one of my favourite excersises. awesome stretch and feel in the muscle.

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

*Cables supersets with dips*

25kg cable x 12 x 12 dips

30kg x 12 x 10 dips

30kg x 15 x 5 dips failed after the 5th

Proper muscle exhaustion, Bob doesnt like waiting about and its rare we get a minute rest in between sets, not sure its the best way but my chest has definately developed more in the last six month training with Bob than any other time so something must be going right.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid workout Joe.

even though the bench was 5Kg down from last time, it's still strong pressing (and you know the reason why anyway)

You are a strong mofo :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Joe. I find that I get more out of the flye exercises than the presses when training chest these days also. Keep it going, mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

160 for 1 is impressive bud!! your workouts are great Joe...I always struggle if I do back and bis and then chest the next day...it's amazing how much planning you need to put into a training routine mate, lol!! Also, good to hear your health is looking good big man :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Solid workout Joe.
> 
> even though the bench was 5Kg down from last time, it's still strong pressing (and you know the reason why anyway)
> 
> You are a strong mofo :thumbup1:


cheers Tass, I know I shouldnt complain really, its becomming an obsession now :lol:



Mingster said:


> Good stuff Joe. I find that I get more out of the flye exercises than the presses when training chest these days also. Keep it going, mate:thumbup1:


Ming the flys are awesome mate and I am really enjoying them also, the press-up eliment is taxing and exhausting my chest fully and definately helping in getting my vest filled :lol:

Thanks for the comments lads

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> 160 for 1 is impressive bud!! your workouts are great Joe...I always struggle if I do back and bis and then chest the next day...it's amazing how much planning you need to put into a training routine mate, lol!! Also, good to hear your health is looking good big man :thumb:


Thanks lee, thats my trouble I should think before I act :lol: My health feels prettyb good but I need to start doing some cardio again, I was doing 10 x 2 min rounds with a min rest no problem only 3 mth ago now Id be blowing putting the gloves on, I know I am trying to pile the weight on but I hate being out of breath and not areobically fit. I am looking forward to doing some soon.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cardio is like gritten your teeth and smiling because the missus tells you to, lol!! I hate it dude...but yeah, gotta be done...it's just that fine line between cardio and bulking that you got to watch mate...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe,you and that other mature gentleman should both do the same show for a bit of moral support to each other,be good motivation for the pair of you 

Although i dont think you should stand on stage tweaking your nipple and ming needs to leave his chaps at home :whistling: :laugh:

I seriously dont know why i post tbh i set myself up for abuse being a YOUNG upstart :laugh:

Never mind youll get your chance to give me stick soon enough 

Good going on the workout buddy :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Joe,you and that other mature gentleman should both do the same show for a bit of moral support to each other,be good motivation for the pair of you
> 
> Although i dont think you should stand on stage tweaking your nipple and ming needs to leave his chaps at home :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> ...


pmsl Rob you young whipper-snapper :lol: Nip tweeking will creep into the bodybuiding comp scene very soon mate believe me its the future and Im getting a head start pal :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> pmsl Rob you young whipper-snapper :lol: Nip tweeking will creep into the bodybuiding comp scene very soon mate believe me its the future and Im getting a head start pal :lol:
> 
> Joe


 :lol: :lol: Your as mental as me joe :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I must be mental myself to be surrounded by mental buggers like you lot:lol: :lol:

Chaps and Viking helmets are the future of bodybuilding, lads. Nip tweaking is a strongman thing:whistling:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I must be mental myself to be surrounded by mental buggers like you lot:lol: :lol:
> 
> Chaps and Viking helmets are the future of bodybuilding, lads. Nip tweaking is a strongman thing:whistling:


 :lol: I didnt realise there was so many mad people about till I came on here, I also didnt realise nip tweaking was a strongman thing, ming, I might have to change my thread title to "The long raod back to becoming an oldtime circus strongman" but I'm sure I have heard sommthing like that before though :lol:

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: I didnt realise there was so many mad people about till I came on here, I also didnt realise nip tweaking was a strongman thing, ming, I might have to change my thread title to "The long raod back to becoming an oldtime circus strongman" but I'm sure I have heard sommthing like that before though :lol:
> 
> Joe


Sounds like something somebody mental would come up with, mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I must be mental myself to be surrounded by mental buggers like you lot:lol: :lol:


Mental as we are,you love us really big man :tongue:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm mad I am


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It does a fella good to let it all out on occasion:drool:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> It does a fella good to let it all out on occasion:drool:


Will this be the start of confession week :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Will this be the start of confession week :lol:


Yeah he just been and bought this lot,Tass look away now mate :laugh:
View attachment 62720


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Too late..You FCUKER


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: I didnt realise there was so many mad people about till I came on here, I also didnt realise nip tweaking was a strongman thing, ming, I might have to change my thread title to "The long raod back to becoming an oldtime circus strongman" but I'm sure I have heard sommthing like that before though :lol:
> 
> Joe


You can only do hat if your prepaired to grow a big fuking tash otherwise you will just be cheating everyone, oh and you gotta roll a frying pan up !!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Too late..You FCUKER


Dont worry tass as the sugar rush they will get from them will leave them tired and feeling dirty, mini rollercoaster thats not worth getting on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> You can only do hat if your prepaired to grow a big fuking tash otherwise you will just be cheating everyone, oh and you gotta roll a frying pan up !!!!!!


rpmsl fcuking mad man, love it :lol: :lol: :lol:

All this talk about doughnuts, enough is enough, look what you all have made me do  :lol: now to eat the fcukers :lol:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Just had a wee click through some of the pages in this journal and i have to say great progress in the pics on the 1st page and your lifting a cracking amout of weight. Hope i can be lifting when im an awl fcuker like yourself,lol, OJ man, but great strength you have there, good on ya. Will be poping in hear from time to time to see if i can get any tips from it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


>


Now what the fcuk am I gonna cook my omelette in?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> All this talk about doughnuts, enough is enough, look what you all have made me do
> View attachment 62738
> :lol: now to eat the fcukers :lol:


See now,im starting to think that ming is a very clever and devious man sat behind his computer laughing away chomping on ribeye steaks galore while fooling everyone he is billy bunter and eating donuts :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> See now,im starting to think that ming is a very clever and devious man sat behind his computer laughing away chomping on ribeye steaks galore while fooling everyone he is billy bunter and eating donuts :sneaky2: :laugh:


Mwahahahahahahaha....

World domination shall be mine(strokes small terrier-like dog)


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Mwahahahahahahaha....
> 
> World domination shall be mine(strokes small terrier-like dog)


whilst spinning round on his chair


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> See now,im starting to think that ming is a very clever and devious man sat behind his computer laughing away chomping on ribeye steaks galore while fooling everyone he is billy bunter and eating donuts :sneaky2: :laugh:


Just a little bit of photo proof of the fact that I do like some of the tastier things in life, and that the above quote ^^^^ is total fiction put about by jealous, bitter members of the forum:rolleye: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Just a little bit of photo proof of the fact that I do like some of the tastier things in life, and that the above quote ^^^^ is total fiction put about by jealous, bitter members of the forum:rolleye: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 62744


Oh really???? how come you just sent me this saying tea-time?? :whistling:

View attachment 62745


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


>


I can do that :lol:



cultivator said:


> Just had a wee click through some of the pages in this journal and i have to say great progress in the pics on the 1st page and your lifting a cracking amout of weight. Hope i can be lifting when im an awl fcuker like yourself,lol, OJ man, but great strength you have there, good on ya. Will be poping in hear from time to time to see if i can get any tips from it.


Thank pal, drop in anytime mate especially with comments like yours, cheers mate.



Mingster said:


> Just a little bit of photo proof of the fact that I do like some of the tastier things in life, and that the above quote ^^^^ is total fiction put about by jealous, bitter members of the forum:rolleye: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 62744


Your doughnuts are cheaper than mine :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Oh really???? how come you just sent me this saying tea-time?? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 62745


pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Oh really???? how come you just sent me this saying tea-time?? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 62745


You've blown my cover!!

You must be up that tree just across the river......I'm off to get my crossbow....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Your doughnuts are cheaper than mine :lol:


PMSL i knew you were gonna say that joe :lol:



Mingster said:


> You've blown my cover!!
> 
> You must be up that tree just across the river......I'm off to get my crossbow....


 :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Oh really???? how come you just sent me this saying tea-time?? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 62745


Just shown the missus this picture and she is rolling about the floor laughing with tears streaming down her face lol.

She says he looks just like me only thinner!!!!! :cursing: :crying:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Just shown the missus this picture and she is rolling about the floor laughing with tears streaming down her face lol.
> 
> She says he looks just like me only thinner!!!!! :cursing: :crying:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: classic mate :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Just shown the missus this picture and she is rolling about the floor laughing with tears streaming down her face lol.
> 
> She says he looks just like me only thinner!!!!! :cursing: :crying:


 :lol: :lol: mrs ming we love you :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained Back today with my lad Connor and Big Bob.

Started with Chins,

3 sets x 10 reps full movent fast up slow comming down. My joints are getting to old for this excersise,

Thought we would try one arm db rows but kept it light and went with the 50kg for 3 sets of 10

Then went on to do cable rows, superset with some back machine I aint use before, but christ it fcukin did the trick

Not sure of the weight on the cable or the other machine but the cables were heavy only a couple of plates of the full stack, the whole machine fckin started shakin as well as myself when I lifted it up :lol:

Pull over machine(think thats what is called lol)

3 sets

80kg x 12

80kg x 15

110 kg x10 dropped to 80kg x 10

That was me done. going to try shoulders tomorrow and then rest again thank god no legs this week groin is playing up didnt help with the db rows but what do you do.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Trained Back today with my lad Connor and Big Bob.
> 
> Started with Chins,
> 
> ...


You still managed the rows then, Was the pain enough to put you off your form as such ?

I like this weeks pic but ..................

I prefer the black and white ones as it makes you look like you have got david bailey in to do them !!!!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> You still managed the rows then, Was the pain enough to put you off your form as such ?
> 
> I like this weeks pic but ..................
> 
> I prefer the black and white ones as it makes you look like you have got david bailey in to do them !!!!!!


The rows was painful really mate and I didn't feel up to doing them but I cracked on, and just stuck at that weight, my form was ok but uncomfortable. I will ask David to make them BW next time :lol:

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

you are saying about your joints , do you take anything for them?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> you are saying about your joints , do you take anything for them?


Yes mate, I take glucosamine and chondroitin also omega 3 fish oil. I think it is basically wear and tear mate, but if you can recommend something I will give it a try?

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-cissus-50-ketosterone-400mg---90-caps-4827-p.asp

cissus has been known to be real good for joints and recovery, also good as a little testosterone booster too.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-cissus-50-ketosterone-400mg---90-caps-4827-p.asp
> 
> cissus has been known to be real good for joints and recovery, also good as a little testosterone booster too.


Thanks Jay, worth a try at my age lol lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

well it helped me when i had a wrist problem helped the recovery length, and im 25 

Ollie  OJ Are my first two initials


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> well it helped me when i had a wrist problem helped the recovery length, and im 25
> 
> Ollie  OJ Are my first two initials


Sorry Ollie thought it was Jay ;-) 25 god Id love to be that again lol lol, might help but not sure? Been boxing since I was a schoolboy and while I like to think everything is fine I know the impact over the years has taken it toll, but we will see and thank you again mate for g helping out it is appreciated Ollie. 

Joe


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like a good monster session there Joe nice going m8. I had to chuckle at the 'keep it light and went with the 50s for 3 sets of 10', the only time I've ever picked up those 50s is to pass them up to someone


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, Joe. Don't those pesky little 50's just get in the way of a proper workout:lol:

I'm with you in not knowing the name of half the machines these days, too pmsl.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Looks like a good monster session there Joe nice going m8. I had to chuckle at the 'keep it light and went with the 50s for 3 sets of 10', the only time I've ever picked up those 50s is to pass them up to someone





Mingster said:


> Ah, Joe. Don't those pesky little 50's just get in the way of a proper workout:lol:
> 
> I'm with you in not knowing the name of half the machines these days, too pmsl.


Its the 75kgs I am after again, now they can pump up the back :lol:

They should put lables on the machines Ming in big letters so I can see it and on the weight stacks :lol:


----------



## pectoralis (Aug 25, 2011)

Good job Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

pectoralis said:


> Good job Joe


Thanks Pecs appreciated pal


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Thought we would try one arm db rows but kept it light and went with the 50kg for 3 sets of 10


Could of got the 75 if you hadnt scoffed the donuts, fat lad :whistling:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Could of got the 75 if you hadnt scoffed the donuts, fat lad :whistling:


 :lol: I cant stop eatin them now I will be fatter than I was before :lol:

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Its the 75kgs I am after again, now they can pump up the back :lol:
> 
> They should put lables on the machines Ming in big letters so I can see it and on the weight stacks :lol:


Exactly, mate:lol: And they should provide blankets to keep us warm whilst we train and cups for our dentures:lol: :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Could of got the 75 if you hadnt scoffed the donuts, fat lad :whistling:


Rob, doughnuts are the food of champions and will add 30k to your squat if eaten in the correct proportions.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: I cant stop eatin them now I will be fatter than I was before :lol:
> 
> Joe


 :ban: :laugh:

Ming will be in in a mo rubbing his hands gleefully as his plan on world domination is working,well over 50`s domination really but lets let him think its world :laugh:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks Jay, worth a try at my age lol lol


Joe, I am using this at the moment, probably for similar ageing reasons :lol: and have to say am pretty impressed. Definitely worth a go mate.

Cheers

D


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Exactly, mate:lol: And they should provide blankets to keep us warm whilst we train and cups for our dentures:lol: :lol:
> 
> Rob, doughnuts are the food of champions and will add 30k to your squat if eaten in the correct proportions.


Pmsl,you got in before i posted ... and would these proportions be 1 bag of 8 donuts with 1 hand and another bag with the other?:laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl,you got in before i posted ... and would these proportions be 1 bag of 8 donuts with 1 hand and another bag with the other?:laugh:


You're getting the idea, mate:thumbup1: Washed down with copious quantities of LCL Snakebite:lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Rob, doughnuts are the food of champions and will add 30k to your squat if eaten in the correct proportions.


Please please please tell me the correct portions (hoping you say 6 per day)


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You're getting the idea, mate:thumbup1: Washed down with copious quantities of LCL Snakebite:lol:


I want to go in the gym and train not fight with everyone :laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Please please please tell me the correct portions (hoping you say 6 per day)


Oi you :ban:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Joe, I am using this at the moment, probably for similar ageing reasons :lol: and have to say am pretty impressed. Definitely worth a go mate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Thank Digs I will be ordering some next pay day.

Shoulders today just me and my boy Connor,

Started on the bag today, put the wraps on and some 14oz sparring gloves set the timer for 3 x2 min rounds and went off like a steam train, ran out of steam in the first min my shoulders were on fire, finished the round and tool off the gloves. next round I felt slow and was pulling the punches so couldnt load up but still well out of time and condition, 3rd round I cruised through and completed it, need to work on conditioning so will be doing a bit more boxing from now on.

Went onto a * slight incline shoulder machine * not used it before but it was very good. put 30kg on each side and warmed up with 15 reos put another 15kg on each side did 10 reps and thought bloody hell that was tough :lol: finished with 55kg on each side with 8 reps, will try it again that one.

Went on to

* Seated shoulder press machine*

*Warm up *(Well my shoulders were boiling really :lol: )

130kg x12

*Working sets*

160kg x 10

180KG x 10

I should of gone for 190kg this time as I blasted the 180 out no trouble next week I will try and go for 190-200

*Side delt machine *

40kg 10 reps after I finished that set I said to Conner thats it I am going lighter my shoulders were on fire, so I set it right up and blasted out 2 sets on 20kg

*db rear delts *

3 x 20kg dbs

Then 3 sets of front, side, rear, raises 10 x 10 x 10 each set with 10 kg dbs I felt like my shoulder was going to explode fcukin horrible, it tool ages for them to stop paining what a fcukin whooos I am :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Try doing that incline machine the other way round so facing the back chest slightly off, core nice and tight, kills!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Try doing that incline machine the other way round so facing the back chest slightly off, core nice and tight, kills!


You trying to kill me off Ollie :lol: There are a few machines in the gym I go to that I aint tried, but I will be trying them out soon.

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Not intentionally....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going joe,bet your struggling to pick up the donuts today :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Not intentionally....


Thank god for that Ollie, I couldnt cope with smeone else trying to kill me :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Nice going joe,bet your struggling to pick up the donuts today :laugh:


lol I can just manage to get them to my lips Rob, struggling with these chicken pieces from the KFC bucket though there fcukin massive :lol:

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder what the mods would say if I reported a post for talking about nice food when I'm cutting.:laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I wonder what the mods would say if I reported a post for talking about nice food when I'm cutting.:laugh:


Erm........shut your ears???


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thank god for that Ollie, I couldnt cope with smeone else trying to kill me :lol:
> 
> lol I can just manage to get them to my lips Rob, struggling with these chicken pieces from the KFC bucket though there fcukin massive :lol:
> 
> Joe


Joe, you and me need to post a sticky in the diet section as we seem to have identical diets. Was out shopping today when it started to pour down. Fortunately I was right next to a KFC. By the time I'd smashed a bucket back the sun was out again. Sorted.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Joe, you and me need to post a sticky in the diet section as we seem to have identical diets. Was out shopping today when it started to pour down. Fortunately I was right next to a KFC. By the time I'd smashed a bucket back the sun was out again. Sorted.


 :lol: :lol: Ming were bulking Gods mate, pioneers of Bulk foods :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You pair do realise that in his next video, tass will have two dummys with your names on and weights being dropped on them from a great height if you mention that finger licking chicken again :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> You pair do realise that in his next video, tass will have two dummys with your names on and weights being dropped on them from a great height if you mention that finger licking chicken again :laugh:


It is a tad unfair mate l do agree...... l just cant bring myself to diss the colonel on any level tho..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> It is a tad unfair mate l do agree...... l just cant bring myself to diss the colonel on any level tho..


KFC is undoubtedly a superfood, much more so than blueberry's and cranberry's and all that tosh. High protein. You can adjust carbs and fats to suit. And if you don't want to eat the skin the chicken strips are lovely.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> KFC is undoubtedly a superfood, much more so than blueberry's and cranberry's and all that tosh. High protein. You can adjust carbs and fats to suit. And if you don't want to eat the skin the chicken strips are lovely.


mmmm all this talkin about KFC, is seriously making me want another one :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's it....Fcuk it..It's pretty much winter...I'm bulking !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> That's it....Fcuk it..It's pretty much winter...I'm bulking !!!!!!!!!!!!


NOOOOOOOO mate, dont do it yet, :lol: These are just testing times, you need to be strong Tass

Im on venison stew tomorrow mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I like venison but it's a little deer


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Im on venison stew tomorrow mmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:


Caught by yourself?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Caught by yourself?


No mate, a freind of mine in Scotland shot it. Met him Friday when I went to drop a dog off for him in Carlisle and he brought it down with him,



I have butchered it now and froze the legs and tender loin peices, cut up a piece of its saddle thats in the slow cooker now as a stew with mushrooms carrots onions, potatoes will put some barley on later. should be spot on for tomorrow or a bit for suppper tonight. Got a bit of tender loin out to stir fry a bit for me tee.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Never tasted venison,whats it similar to?

Get a nice pair of moccasin slippers out of the coat while your there joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Never tasted venison,whats it similar to?
> 
> Get a nice pair of moccasin slippers out of the coat while your there joe


 :lol: I gave up making my own clothes and footwear many moons ago pale face :lol:

It tastes very nice Rob, its similar to beef but different, not sure how to put it really, it has a gamey taste but not over gamey. It also depends on the deer as well mate, many will say roe deer isnt venison, I dont care really as I like it but I like all meat especially red meat.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah right i got ya joe ...similar to beef but different and gamey but not gamey ........ fcking hell my head hurts :confused1: ...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ah right i got ya joe ...similar to beef but different and gamey but not gamey ........ fcking hell my head hurts :confused1: ...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fooking city boy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Never tasted venison,whats it similar to?
> 
> Get a nice pair of moccasin slippers out of the coat while your there joe


I would compare it to wild boar mate but slightly stronger in taste.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> I would compare it to wild boar mate but slightly stronger in taste.


Yeah, stronger tasting than boar but not as chewy as bear.

Milky, my next door farm does a roaring trade in boar meat. Yummy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, stronger tasting than boar but not as chewy as bear.
> 
> Milky, my next door farm does a roaring trade in boar meat. Yummy.


Had it a few times in Germany mate, lovely stuff. Not a patch on Ostrich tho.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Fooking city boy:lol: :lol:


Oh what is it? have a go at rob day???  ....... :lol: :lol:



Milky said:


> I would compare it to wild boar mate but slightly stronger in taste.


Unfortunately the stocks are low in Denton at the mo of wild boar :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Ah right i got ya joe ...similar to beef but different and gamey but not gamey ........ fcking hell my head hurts :confused1: ...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is a bit of a confusing taste Rob 



Mingster said:


> Fooking city boy:lol: :lol:


 :lol:



Milky said:


> I would compare it to wild boar mate but slightly stronger in taste.


Yes I suppose it can be compared to wild boar, which is also a nice meat. Never tried Ostrich Milky but will have a look for some, mmmm avi looks mint mate, massive.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ostrich is the mutts nuts, and low in cholestrol as well. When I lived in Blackburn there was a guy in the market that used to get it, and other stuff like kangaroo and alligator. Its a bit like fillet steak I suppose.

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well what a horrible day, took one of them melatonin tablets last night and felt tired most of the day today also felt a bit down the last couple of days which I am sure is to do with the gear I am on.

So I didnt want to go the gym in fact I wasnt going. I fell asleep at the comp at 3ish and woke up at 4 and had a strong word with myself and off I went. Got to the Gym plugged in my ear phones started my Hendrix and old skool compilation on the iphone and went and attacked my legs.

Started the session with hack squats

*Hack squats*

Warm up 20 with nothing on

40kg x 20

80kg x 10(put on the knee wraps) took them off after the set.

120kg x 10(put back on the knee wraps)

Jesus my legs tightend right up and I did a bit of stretch out. Then went straight onto leg press.

*Leg press*

200kg x 10

280kg x10

320kg x 7

Fcukin pressure was not real and I wasnt used to it but felt really strong on these, massive jump in weight from last week

*Leg extentions*

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

65 x 8

last couple of sets blasted my legs to fcuk.

*single leg hamstring curls *

30kg x 10

35 x 10

35 x 10

*2 fast sets of hamstring curls * @ 35kg x 10

4 sets of standing calf raises full stack weights around 390kg

wobbled to a room to stretch of then wobbled for a shower, got home and took the dogs out in a wobbley fashion, legs are completly fcuked.. Good thing was hardly any problems with the groin, some swelling but no pain or trouble doing my pins.

Big chest day tomorrow I am hoping to bench well, I have had to get fckin anrgy with myself and will continue to do so until this fckin cloud disapears.

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe....... when l feel like spewing the gym l hit Youtube mate, some CRACKING vids on there to motivate you !


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Joe....... when l feel like spewing the gym l hit Youtube mate, some CRACKING vids on there to motivate you !


Thank you mate, I will remember that, I dont know whats up with me at times maybe my age mate :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Man up!!!!!!!!!!!!

What gear are you using at the moment?

Good session considering you were half asleep and drugged up


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Man up!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What gear are you using at the moment?
> 
> Good session considering you were half asleep and drugged up


Your dead right Ollie, I need to fcukin man up mate. I am on equitest, decca, dbol plus started on the slin and things are going ok with that as well. MOod seems to of changed since going on the equi test?

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've not had any experience with the deca or dbol but equipoise and test never made me get in a bad mood, tren e did more than tren a though


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Funny how things work,you say you werent up for it joe,then get there and smash your session and up the weights ,which is all that matters in the end ....

Ollie is right man up you big girls blouse :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> I've not had any experience with the deca or dbol but equipoise and test never made me get in a bad mood, tren e did more than tren a though


Ive always been alright on Decca and dbol before and test I have had equi before but many years ago and cant remember how I was as it was that long, never mind, I will divide and conquer  plus I still have another 16 ml of the stuff to get through so come what may its being used :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Funny how things work,you say you werent up for it joe,then get there and smash your session and up the weights ,which is all that matters in the end ....
> 
> Ollie is right man up you big girls blouse :laugh:


 :lol: Rob, you always cheer me up pal :lol: Come think about it it may be all the fckin stew I am eating :lol: however mate your dead right I DID SMASH THEM FCUKIN WEIGHTS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: Rob, you always cheer me up pal :lol: Come think about it it may be all the fckin stew I am eating :lol: however mate your dead right I DID SMASH THEM FCUKIN WEIGHTS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH :lol:
> 
> Joe


Haha no worries mate,im thinking of charging for my uplifting/pi55taking services


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Haha no worries mate,im thinking of charging for my uplifting/pi55taking services


pmsl, I can only pay with meat these days :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> pmsl, I can only pay with meat these days :lol:
> 
> Joe


Keep your meat for your missus, you strange man :ban: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Keep your meat for your missus, you strange man :ban: :lol: :lol:


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: I cant even answer that one pmsl

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained chest today with Big Bob.

*Flat Bench, *

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 7

170kg X 1

*Upright Hammer Strength Chest Press *

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

*Incline hammer strength press*

80kg x10

90kg x 10

100 kg x 8

*Upright fly machine *

80kg x 12

95kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Cables 3 sets *

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Dips *

2 sets bw x 12

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You ok big fella or still feeling abit crap?.....usually you do a bit of a write up so guessing you feel crap still..hope not mate 

Thats a hell of a lot of chest work joe,without going back through your journal is that the usual chest session?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> You ok big fella or still feeling abit crap?.....usually you do a bit of a write up so guessing you feel crap still..hope not mate
> 
> Thats a hell of a lot of chest work joe,without going back through your journal is that the usual chest session?


Alright Rob, I am ok mate, was talking to my mate Bob today whilst training and he has been feeling similar to myself? Having said that we both trained hard as fcuk. Its a different routine We did today Rob except for a couple of excercises. I managed to press a 170kg and it was a good one as well so I am close to my 180 which will cheer me up :lol: Tried the hammer strength machines today for a change Rob and they were really good, may stick with them for a month or so and see how it goes.

I was going to take a doy off tomorrow but decided already not to and I am going to hit my arms and do a bit of boxing, got some sparring to do on Friday and will be continuing to help a young lad out with his boxing up until he has is MMA fight in bury on the 19 Nov, a few smacks round me head will sort me out, :lol:

Thanks for your concerns Rob your a good lad pal.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Keep smashing it Joe.

Its easy to miss a day, and then it becomes 2 days, end it soon escalates. Thats how I stopped first time around. I'm back in again tomorrow hitting legs, like you dont really feel like it due to one or two niggles still, but got to keep pushing, not going back to where I was. And perhaps you're right, a couple of knocks around the head might knock some sense in :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Alright Rob, I am ok mate, was talking to my mate Bob today whilst training and he has been feeling similar to myself? Having said that we both trained hard as fcuk. Its a different routine We did today Rob except for a couple of excercises. I managed to press a 170kg and it was a good one as well so I am close to my 180 which will cheer me up :lol: Tried the hammer strength machines today for a change Rob and they were really good, may stick with them for a month or so and see how it goes.
> 
> I was going to take a doy off tomorrow but decided already not to and I am going to hit my arms and do a bit of boxing, got some sparring to do on Friday and will be continuing to help a young lad out with his boxing up until he has is MMA fight in bury on the 19 Nov, a few smacks round me head will sort me out, :lol:
> 
> ...


No worries mate


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Right up early today for some unknown reason????

Goin to have Some porridge and eggs with a protien shake and save my Salmon fillet until later (maybe). Then stick around the PC for an hour walk a couple of dogs have small meal and then get the gym for 12 ish things look good today 

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Right up early today for some unknown reason????


Pi55ed the bed? aint that what happens when you get to 49? 

Did you neck one of them sleeping pills last night?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Pi55ed the bed? aint that what happens when you get to 49?
> 
> Did you neck one of them sleeping pills last night?


No mate I didnt pi55 the bed I sh*t the bed mate :lol: Yes Rob, I had one of them, not taking anymore though still sleep like **** with them and they make feel groggy all morning I just cant stop taking things :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> I just cant stop taking things :lol:
> 
> Joe


Reminds me of my Acid house days :whistling: 

As always looking good in the new avi mucker :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Reminds me of my Acid house days :whistling:
> 
> As always looking good in the new avi mucker :thumb:


Thanks Rob, I like my Avi's if you hadn't noticed :lol: :lol:

Haha Acid house days, I loved that era Rob, I was just getting over the Wigan Casino era then Rave happened, I've had a great life :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha stick that video up of you doing your northern soul dancing mate :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Haha stick that video up of you doing your northern soul dancing mate :thumb:


Hahaha you mean this one :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:thumb: Fcking love it mate,class .... i`ll drag you up here 1 month mucker to the one i sometimes go to...you will have a ball...... 

Im repping you for that


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> :thumb: Fcking love it mate,class .... i`ll drag you up here 1 month mucker to the one i sometimes go to...you will have a ball......
> 
> Im repping you for that


I would love that Rob still got the old moves haha, not sure if I can do a back drop though mate might not get back up :lol: Went to an Old skool reunion rave in June and that was awesome mate, felt like I was 20 odd again :lol: If I go to a soul do I will star to think I am in my teens :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the rep mate 

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Did arms today, and fancied doing something different, so I did. Decided to do three sets of bicpes with 30 seconds rest inbetween sets, then three sets of triceps again 30 seconds rest. 4 excersises of each and see how it goes. I found it went really well and I got a nice workout with throbbing arms.

*Alternate Db curls*

15kg x 10

17.5kg x10

20kg x 10

*Dips/tricep machine*

3 sets of 10 reps each [email protected] full stack

*Ez bar curls*

3 sets of 10 reps each set @ 30kg

*Rope cable pulldowns*

25kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x 10

*Preacher curls machine*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

40 kg x 10

*Straight bar cable pulldowns*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 9(failed)

*Cable overhead conentration curls *

20kg each side x 10

25kg each side x10

25kg each side x 10

*One arm cable pulldowns*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Arms felt blitzed and hardley any pressurse on me elbows, really enjoyed it and will definitely do it again next week, got my heart beat going as well. Couldn't even lift my arms up to do any boxing so something ust of worked :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

great video joe. reps. PMSL

but wheres the lino and talc?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> I would love that Rob still got the old moves haha, not sure if I can do a back drop though mate might not get back up :lol: Went to an Old skool reunion rave in June and that was awesome mate, felt like I was 20 odd again :lol: If I go to a soul do I will star to think I am in my teens :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the rep mate
> 
> Joe


The moves never leave you mate...yeah best forget the back drop though :laugh: ... i never went to a reunion from the house scene... i fcked off to live in los angeles to give myself a break from it in late 1990 after doing it for a couple of years.......unfortunately the happy mondays were out there at the time,and i partied even more:innocent:  very fond memories


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> great video joe. reps. PMSL
> 
> but wheres the lino and talc?
> 
> ...


My mrs would kill me if I ruined her floor Diggs :lol:



Rob68 said:


> The moves never leave you mate...yeah best forget the back drop though :laugh: ... i never went to a reunion from the house scene... i fcked off to live in los angeles to give myself a break from it in late 1990 after doing it for a couple of years.......unfortunately the happy mondays were out there at the time,and i partied even more:innocent:  very fond memories


You mean you went to LA cause they had bigger raves then the UK, typical :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Back done today with Big bob. didnt go over heavy but did a drop set in every excersise and git a reall good pump.

*1 arm hammer strength upright rows,*

60kg each side x 12

80 each side x 10

80kg each side x 10 dropped to 60kg x 10

*T bar rows*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10 dropped to 60kg x 10

*seasted cable rows superseted with another machine?*

3 sets of 10 on each machine a medium weight

*Short grip cable pulldowns*

40kg x 10

40kg x10

50kg x 10 dropped to 40 x 10

Job done, back massive :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going mr massive back lol... why do i get the impression that your bigger than big bob? :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what sleeping pills you been taking joe, what sleep issues do u have?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Back done today with Big bob. didnt go over heavy but did a drop set in every excersise and git a reall good pump.
> 
> *1 arm hammer strength upright rows,*
> 
> ...


Nice work Joe.

I have major leg DOMS after those hacks. I did back as well today - and tried some of the hammer strength machine - must say I really like them!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice going mr massive back lol... why do i get the impression that your bigger than big bob? :laugh:


 I will get a couple of pics up of big bob later when I get in from work Rob, he is quite natural 15.5st not much Bf and super fit athlete who is an excellent coach and training partner



fatstuff said:


> what sleeping pills you been taking joe, what sleep issues do u have?


I have been takin them matatolin (spelling?)10mg but they have made me feel pretty drowsy and feeling a bit depressed the following day. My sleep is horrible mate, wake up at different intervals throughout the night every night.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Nice work Joe.
> 
> I have major leg DOMS after those hacks. I did back as well today - and tried some of the hammer strength machine - must say I really like them!
> 
> ...


Digs the Hammer strength machines are becoming my favourite pieces of equipment mate, they really hit the muscles directly

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> I will get a couple of pics up of big bob later when I get in from work Rob, he is quite natural 15.5st not much Bf and super fit athlete who is an excellent coach and training partner
> 
> I have been takin them matatolin (spelling?)10mg but they have made me feel pretty drowsy and feeling a bit depressed the following day. My sleep is horrible mate, wake up at different intervals throughout the night every night.
> 
> Joe


Melatonin is quite mild tbh but 10mg is quite high if you dont take them, i have taken them for years and i take 9 - 10mg, if you dont like the groggy feeling in the morning i wouldnt recommend nytol or anythiing, melatonin is best for getting you off to sleep, which is my biggest issue. Could try valerian, its a natural herb, safe and can be quite gentle or potent dependant on dose, did you find the melatonin helped because if you did , you could of started off with 3mg or 6mg, might minimise the grogginess


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Melatonin is quite mild tbh but 10mg is quite high if you dont take them, i have taken them for years and i take 9 - 10mg, if you dont like the groggy feeling in the morning i wouldnt recommend nytol or anythiing, melatonin is best for getting you off to sleep, which is my biggest issue. Could try valerian, its a natural herb, safe and can be quite gentle or potent dependant on dose, did you find the melatonin helped because if you did , you could of started off with 3mg or 6mg, might minimise the grogginess


They certainly help get me sleep but I still didn't get an undisturbed kip. My doc blamed my snoring and maybe hes right? I hate feelin groggy so I may just leave them alone pal but I will keep your advise in mind

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> They certainly help get me sleep but I still didn't get an undisturbed kip. My doc blamed my snoring and maybe hes right? I hate feelin groggy so I may just leave them alone pal but I will keep your advise in mind
> 
> Joe


snoring, that will be all the weight your carrying big man lol


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Did shoulder today bit didnt go over heavy and had a nice work out. shoulders are becomming one of my favourite days to train. My eating has gone right off the boil at the mo and I am struggling to eat enough solid foods for some reason I am not sure why I have gone off eating??

Seated shoulder press

100kg x 20

130kg x 15

160kg x 12

160kg x 10

*Side delt machine *

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

50kg x 10

*Rear delt machine*

60kg x 12

60 x 12

80kg x 10

*db 21s*

10kg front x 7side x 7 rear x 7

15kgfront x 7 side x 7rear x 7

15kg front x 7 side, x 7 rear x 7

fckin killers, horrible mother fcukers they are. Weekend off now and I am going to get my appitite back. some recent pics, need some scales as well as I aint got a clue what weight I am at the min


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking fu*king goood mate,

Raising the bar in the journals as well !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice going joe,maybe you could get some protein powder to have handy when your struggling with whole foods...

You left the sleeping pills alone now? sleep any better?

Have a nice chiil out over the weekend mate

My lad just come down for the weekend,there goes my chilling out lol ....

Got someone coming to look at my house tomorrow,been up for 6 weeks now and this is first to look at it lol....

Since i put mine up another 4 on my road have gone up to...B4stards lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Great shoulder work out Joe, and looking blo0dy brilliant mate. I love the way you say it was just light and then press 160K! You make the shoulder work out I am about to post look like one my lad should be doing :lol: :lol:

Good work big guy.

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Looking fu*king goood mate,
> 
> Raising the bar in the journals as well !!


Thank you Milky, thats good of you mate, your lookin good yourself pal, I think us older gents are holding are own  I am enjoying the journal and its definately a good tool to look back on. I may start to put my eating and diet on soon. Thanks again mate.



Rob68 said:


> Nice going joe,maybe you could get some protein powder to have handy when your struggling with whole foods...
> 
> You left the sleeping pills alone now? sleep any better?
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, appreciate the imput as always pal. Have a good weekend with your lad mate, I hardley see 2 of mine now they live in brighton :-(



DiggyV said:


> Great shoulder work out Joe, and looking blo0dy brilliant mate. I love the way you say it was just light and then press 160K! You make the shoulder work out I am about to post look like one my lad should be doing :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good work big guy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Digs, another nice bit of feedback mate, cheers, I was heading for the 200kg on the shoulder press this week but I am changing my training routine for 4- 6 weeks, to drop and super set routines just to see if it will make any changes in growth?

Really appreciate the comments lads.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> I hardley see 2 of mine now they live in brighton :-(


They keep in touch with you though mate dont they?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> They keep in touch with you though mate dont they?


Spoke to my Son last week Rob, not spoke to my daughter for a while, they are grown up now mate but I would like to see them more. Communicate a lot on facebook.

Joe


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking good mr winstone!  definitely a power house with the strength to match

What's your plans for the future?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Looking good mr winstone!  definitely a power house with the strength to match
> 
> What's your plans for the future?


Thanks again Ollie, pmsl @ the Mr Winstone :lol:

Ollie I have been thinking quite a bit about the future mate and I am really keen to do an over 50 novice competition.

Tom Young and Paul Sutton have said they will help me with my prep and posing.

I am going to try and get some more beef on my arms and calfs( already seeing some results in those areas) and if my groin injury stays the way it is and I can keep trainin my legs then I will defiantelty go and do a comp.

Starting Monday I will be back eating and drinking clean with just one cheat day a week, at the moment I am eating clean but having to many cheat days/

Training the next 4 maybe 6 weeks depending on how things go with drop sets and superset work outs, lighter weights, with one heavy last set on each excersise, obviously we wont be beating any pb but I think the change will stimulate muscle growth and keep some strength there, then come the end of 4-6 weeks, go heavy again and keep it going for a longer period.

Joe


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't believe that transformation. Decent abs and a proper all round big build. Hats off to you Joe!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I can't believe that transformation. Decent abs and a proper all round big build. Hats off to you Joe!


An inspiration to us all mate l have to say.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

luther1 said:


> I can't believe that transformation. Decent abs and a proper all round big build. Hats off to you Joe!


Thats very good of you to say so Luther, thanks for that mate.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> An inspiration to us all mate l have to say.


Thanks Milky, your exactly the same pal, and that is also said with sincerity.

Joe


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

look good joe, nice and lean but you aint foolin no one with those "intelligent" glasses - i bet you struggle to add past 10 with yer sox on pmsl


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Uriel said:


> look good joe, nice and lean but you aint foolin no one with those "intelligent" glasses - i bet you struggle to add past 10 with yer sox on pmsl


Pmsl, I knee someone would fcukin rumble me :lol: thanks mate 

Joe


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not sure why i havent come across this before, but i'm here now, and subbed


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats your plan of action this week joe,heavy all the way?

Hows the sleep any better?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Whats your plan of action this week joe,heavy all the way?
> 
> Hows the sleep any better?


Not long since got up mate, I hate workin late, but needs must.

Plan of action this week pal is to start a bit of cardio again and go slightly lighter than Max then do drop sets on every last set of each excersise.

Boxing and then legs today

Chest. tomorrow

Boxing/Shoulders

Thursday Back

Friday Arms/Cross trainer

Also from today food clean up, last few weeks I have been takin some crap into me and while it doesnt seem to be putting much fat on me its certainly having an affect on my attitude and well being. So I am going back to a clean diet where I felt much better in myself.

Food I have eaten since getting up is 5 whole eggs scrambled to rounds of whole meal toast, porridge and a whey protien shake. Off to the gym in a bit and get the work put in.

Joe

ps sleep is still sh*te, took 20ml Tamazipan after work Fri and slept really well, and felt great Sat,


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Not long since got up mate, I hate workin late, but needs must.
> 
> Plan of action this week pal is to start a bit of cardio again and go slightly lighter than Max then do drop sets on every last set of each excersise.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the journals on those workouts. Know what you mean about the food, the better I eat then better I train (or it might be vice versa), but when the food starts slipping I found the motivation harder as well. However had a good chest workout today, so all good right now.

Have a good week.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

WOW!!! I have just been pointed to this post after a question i posted about cardio, WOW WOW and WOW Thats an amazing transformation fella you have put some serious effort in well done  Keep it up, This post may be a kick up the ass for those who may lack motivation.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

bandyleg said:


> WOW!!! I have just been pointed to this post after a question i posted about cardio, WOW WOW and WOW Thats an amazing transformation fella you have put some serious effort in well done  Keep it up, This post may be a kick up the ass for those who may lack motivation.


Carefull mate joe wont be able to get his head in his journal if you big him up any more :laugh:

Joking joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> WOW!!! I have just been pointed to this post after a question i posted about cardio, WOW WOW and WOW Thats an amazing transformation fella you have put some serious effort in well done  Keep it up, This post may be a kick up the ass for those who may lack motivation.


Bandy take no notice of Rob mate, you carry on with posts like this one, it wont go my head, YESSSSSSSS, GET IN THERE LAD, YIPEEEEE :lol: Thanks pal thats a real nice post have some rep



Rob68 said:


> Carefull mate joe wont be able to get his head in his journal if you big him up any more :laugh:
> 
> Joking joe


 :lol: Just managed to sqeeze me head in Rob :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Got to the gym around 1ish, first course of action, back on the bags, the lad I was going to do a few rounds with never turned up(thank god :lol: ) so I set the round timer up put 3 x 2mins with a min rest inbetween rounds and off I went again.

I knew this was going to be tough and I thought 3x 2s was a good way to start from and to build up to more rounds.

I tried some new 12 oz gloves which I couldnt get used to so I took them off after a round and just used my hands with wraps on and felt a lot better. Gave it a good go and got nice and warm with a sweat on. Straight after that I did a bit of stretching got me knee wraps and belt and headed for the hack squat machine.

*Hack squats*

*
*40kg x 15

80kg x 10

120kg x 19

150kg x 6 dropped to 80kg x 10 dropped to 40kg x 8

Found that hard and legs felt knackerd after that alone. loaded the leg press and cracked on

*Leg press*

*
*240kg x 12

280kg x 10

310kg x 10 dropped to 160kg x 15 dropped to 120kg x 15

*leg extentions*

*
*60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

I didnt manage a drop set on this as mny quads were pretty exhausted. Went straight onto single leg hamstring curls, started with my left leg and work 10 off at 30kg, on the second set I got a slight pull on rep 7 of the left leg and had to stop moved onto my right leg and did 2 sets : 30kg

*Standing calf raises *

*
*

*
*3 sets with the full stack felt my hamstring pull slighty soing these but adjusted my technique slightly and was ok. Did some stretching and a little walking to cool down. Legs are sore now and even with the pull on the ham I am made up I got another week training them with no groin problem. I will massage the ham tomorrow along with me legs and see how they go.

Chest day tomorrow with Big bob lookin forward to it already.

Not had a great day again eating and I am thinking of trying that Ravanous I willl ahve a chat to Ming first and get a honest opinion, I will be trying another brand of protein as well not sure which one so will be shoppin around and open to suggestions.

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Joe. Cracking leg workout there with some impressive weights shifted. You can't help but grow with those type of poundages shifted with good form:thumb:

As for the Ravenous....I'm still undecided. It has certainly helped the bowel movements in a good way, and the wind issue has eased of late, but I'm definitely not eating more or feeling any more hunger than previously. I am still increasing in weight, however, but whether this is down to utilising my foods better or other factors I'm honestly not sure.

Here's how I see it at the minute. Ravenous is around £30 for 180 capsules. Dosage is two capsules up to 3 times a day, but most people take 2 capsules twice a day - morning and tea time. At that dose £30 worth will last a month and a half so not too bad on value and therefore perhaps worth a try. I have actually dropped my dose to 1 capsule twice a day and haven't noticed any less effect tbh.

I'm looking at a new protein too. For unflavoured I find Bulk Powders the best I have tried so far. Am thinking of trying Maxiraw chocolate as they sent me a sample and it was nice and light and tasty.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

HA ha ha ha Cheers for the reps joe, Its good to see huge changes as it shows what can be done with a PMA hard work and dedication, I could do with a gym buddy who has as much dedication as you lol maybe they might push me a bit harder when those times of cant be ****d come around. Makes me think im not doing enough. Good luck Joe.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hi Joe. Cracking leg workout there with some impressive weights shifted. You can't help but grow with those type of poundages shifted with good form:thumb:
> 
> As for the Ravenous....I'm still undecided. It has certainly helped the bowel movements in a good way, and the wind issue has eased of late, but I'm definitely not eating more or feeling any more hunger than previously. I am still increasing in weight, however, but whether this is down to utilising my foods better or other factors I'm honestly not sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the run down on the ravanous mate, I will order some this week its got to be worth a try mate. Not sure what to do about the protein I have just gone through 5 kilo on that nutrisports 90 + taste pretty cr*p but and I am doubting their credibilty on it to tell you the truth. But I will shop around I think. I was enjoying Myofusion but its very pricey but I might have to go back to thatm we will see.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> HA ha ha ha Cheers for the reps joe, Its good to see huge changes as it shows what can be done with a PMA hard work and dedication, I could do with a gym buddy who has as much dedication as you lol maybe they might push me a bit harder when those times of cant be ****d come around. Makes me think im not doing enough. Good luck Joe.


Anytime mate, good to see you on the thread bandy and thanks again pal. I think a training partner is a real plus mate, good luck with the training.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Bandy take no notice of Rob mate, you carry on with posts like this one, it wont go my head, YESSSSSSSS, GET IN THERE LAD, YIPEEEEE :lol: Thanks pal thats a real nice post have some rep
> 
> :lol: Just managed to sqeeze me head in Rob :lol:


Pmsl ..... is it safe for me to come in here? h34r: 

Looks like the groin is holding out ok...hate saying stuff like that as something else usually happens,but you know i mean well


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Pmsl ..... is it safe for me to come in here? h34r:
> 
> Looks like the groin is holding out ok...hate saying stuff like that as something else usually happens,but you know i mean well


Yes mate I know what you mean mate, I am on a roll now so there aint no stoppin me touch wood


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

On the protein powder/shakes subject joe, this stuff is more of a juice drink rather than a thickish shake sort of thing...great taste to it and pretty refreshing when drinking it...

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-protein-whey-whey-isolate-boditronics-whey-2-o-isolate-908g#product_details


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> On the protein powder/shakes subject joe, this stuff is more of a juice drink rather than a thickish shake sort of thing...great taste to it and pretty refreshing when drinking it...
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-protein-whey-whey-isolate-boditronics-whey-2-o-isolate-908g#product_details


Thanks Rob, I wouldnt mind trying something like that but I think I would get through a tub of that in a week mate and I aint got the ching, to keep it going, so I might have to stick with Nutrisport for now mate. Thanks for taking your time to point it out though pal.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ask milky how much he pays for his vyomax stuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if money were no object, i could do with something like that, that would be perfect, 20g protein per serving only 77 cals, will invest in some on my next cut


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Ask milky how much he pays for his vyomax stuff


I dont think Vyomax stuff is cheap mate



fatstuff said:


> if money were no object, i could do with something like that, that would be perfect, 20g protein per serving only 77 cals, will invest in some on my next cut


I know it looks good doesnt it.

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob68:2497482 said:


> Ask milky how much he pays for his vyomax stuff


@£36 for 2.2 kgs it was mate. Decent stuff as well IMO.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> @£36 for 2.2 kgs it was mate. Decent stuff as well IMO.


Thats a better price tbf, same kind of stuff milkster>?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it same as what mate..?

I am on my phone you see


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh as the 77cal 20g protein pop flavoured stuff?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

actually thinking about it that must be wrong because 20g of pure protein would be at least 80kcal , confused


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Chest done and dusted. All last sets of each excersise were drop sets, it was a fckin torturous session and I was glad when it was over to tell the truth.

*Bench press*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

140kg x 3 dropped to 100kg x 6 dropped to 60kg x 10

*Dumbell flys*

30kg dbs x 10 + 10 pressups

30 kg dbs x 10 + 10 pressups

25kg dbs failed on 8 + 9 pressups

*Upright fly machine *

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 7 dropped to 80kg x 10 dropped to 60kg x 10

*Cables superset with dips*

20kg X10 X 10 Dips

25kg x10 x 9 dips

20kg x 10 x 7 dips

Massive pump and muscles fully exhuasted. Great session hard but worth it.

Food today has been porridge, scrambled eggs 3 + 2 whole meal toast 3 protein drinks 2 mackrel and backed spud, Chicken rice and veg for Tee Slamon fillet for supper with cottage cheese. Protein drinl for bed.

Also split one of them Melatonin caps in half so it was approx 5mg and I had a decent kip with hardly any groggyness this morning. I am slo going to fcuk the equitest off and go for supertest or a test blend for the next 5 weeks. Increased my slin to 6ius twice a day every other day as well, seem to be coping ok with that but may just stic with that for another week and come off for a few weeks.

Joe


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I aint popped by in a while. Loving the dance vid, would say its the most impressive thing on here

This journals getting pretty popular now


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great going as always joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> I aint popped by in a while. Loving the dance vid, would say its the most impressive thing on here
> 
> This journals getting pretty popular now


Good to see you return to the dark side Mr RM, I will do another dance clip soon now I have got rid of the gut, be like watchin the white version of fckin Mc Hammer mate. Oh oh cant touch it :lol:



Rob68 said:


> Great going as always joe


Cheers Roberto, appreciate the comment pal.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Chest done and dusted. All last sets of each excersise were drop sets, it was a fckin torturous session and I was glad when it was over to tell the truth.
> 
> *Bench press*
> 
> ...


Another monster workout Joe, good on ya buddy. I did chest today, nothing like that though. (note to self - must try harder! PMSL) 

Take care on the slin mate, that stuff bites hard if you get the timings wrong, as you know.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Another monster workout Joe, good on ya buddy. I did chest today, nothing like that though. (note to self - must try harder! PMSL)
> 
> Take care on the slin mate, that stuff bites hard if you get the timings wrong, as you know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Digs appreciate it pal, advise taken with the slin mate thanks. This will be my 4th week on it Digs now and its scary stuff but I think I am getting the hang of it and I wont be over 6 ius but with it being a lower does I may stay on it for another 2 weeks. then have 4 weeks off it and repeat the cycle again.

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice workout Joe, as always. You're never shy of putting the effort in and that's what counts:thumb: Consistent effort reaps the results, not one great workout here and there and a load of crap in between.

By the way....have you noticed that young Rob geezer is trying to bar us from his new journal.........What do you make of that eh? The youth of today tsk tsk....with their hoodies and funny phones and Robin of Sherwood hairstyles :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks Digs appreciate it pal, advise taken with the slin mate thanks. This will be my 4th week on it Digs now and its scary stuff but I think I am getting the hang of it and I wont be over 6 ius but with it being a lower does I may stay on it for another 2 weeks. then have 4 weeks off it and repeat the cycle again.
> 
> Joe


Are you using the sticks and monitor device to get blood glucose levels? My uncle is an injecting diabetic, has been all his life, so I know from personal experience how quickly it can turn on you. I have a flat on the 1st floor of their house while I am in London during the week, and have seen him go hypo and it was scary mate.

Cheers

Digs

(might as well call myself that on this thread :lol: )


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Nice workout Joe, as always. You're never shy of putting the effort in and that's what counts:thumb: Consistent effort reaps the results, not one great workout here and there and a load of crap in between.
> 
> By the way....have you noticed that young Rob geezer is trying to bar us from his new journal.........What do you make of that eh? The youth of today tsk tsk....with their hoodies and funny phones and Robin of Sherwood hairstyles :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You  :lol: :lol: :lol: im never gonna live that down now :laugh:.....dont think joe seen that thread thank fcuk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How have you been timing your slin Joe? Workout and food wise?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice workout Joe, as always. You're never shy of putting the effort in and that's what counts:thumb: Consistent effort reaps the results, not one great workout here and there and a load of crap in between.
> 
> By the way....have you noticed that young Rob geezer is trying to bar us from his new journal.........What do you make of that eh? The youth of today tsk tsk....with their hoodies and funny phones and Robin of Sherwood hairstyles :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well said Ming, consistent hard training is the key mate, it really annoys me when I go the gym and see some folks fckin about on their phones takin up gym space and equipment, yappin for 5 mins between sets, they would be better off going to bingo. You know the score mate.



DiggyV said:


> Are you using the sticks and monitor device to get blood glucose levels? My uncle is an injecting diabetic, has been all his life, so I know from personal experience how quickly it can turn on you. I have a flat on the 1st floor of their house while I am in London during the week, and have seen him go hypo and it was scary mate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


No digs I dont use the bg monitor. Should do mate but I would only buy it and probably use it a couple of times.



Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: You  :lol: :lol: :lol: im never gonna live that down now :laugh:.....dont think joe seen that thread thank fcuk


Oh yes I have seen your thread mate lol lol and I will be a regualar abuser I mean poster on it :lol:



fatstuff said:


> How have you been timing your slin Joe? Workout and food wise?


Alright Fats, I am using the way that King prop described in the insulin how good thread.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/40073-insulin-how-good-5.html

After having my hypo attack, I read it and it seemd to make sense to me and is far safer for myself. I think the first time I used I was already low in my blood sugar with just waking up, thats why I think it hit me so fast. I am having it twice a day, an hour after I have had some porrige and whey, the 10 mins after I out it in I have a whey and dextrose drink then a few hours later get to the gym, I then have a after workout whey with dextrose and get home and have a small meal or egg and toast then an hour or so after I have trained put the other shot in with a drink 10 mins later, seems to be ok with what I am doing and I am not puttin much fat on but Kingprop explains it better than myself. Are you thinkin of usiing some mate?

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

It was this thread that started it off joe :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/149842-come-admit.html


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> It was this thread that started it off joe :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/149842-come-admit.html


 :lol: :lol: Rob thats just totally wiped me out :lol: The fckin acid house pic is a cracker mate:lol: :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol: :lol: Rob thats just totally wiped me out :lol: The fckin acid house pic is a cracker mate:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


 :lol: i was crying mate,funny thread....although it snowballed somewhat since then due to a certain member,who is scaring the sh1t out of me now :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Well said Ming, consistent hard training is the key mate, it really annoys me when I go the gym and see some folks fckin about on their phones takin up gym space and equipment, yappin for 5 mins between sets, they would be better off going to bingo. You know the score mate.
> 
> No digs I dont use the bg monitor. Should do mate but I would only buy it and probably use it a couple of times.
> 
> ...


Yeah i have got 300iu in my fridge as we speak, was going to go with what aus said 3 x a day 10iu with obv carbs + protein (except i ws going to use 7iu 2xday), but after what happened to you i though i would reconsider things and i have read the kingprop thread and it seems a lot less likely to go hypo as pwo you will be glycogen depleted and adding slin would just make matters worse and make it harder to control so i was thinking about KP's method. I got a 3 stage bulk cycle 12 weeks 600mg test400, dbol fiirst 4 weeks @ 40mg and slin last 4 weeks, thats the rough outlay, going for pure size lol.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Joe if I was you I would give up.... why? Becasue you make me feel smaller every time I see a new pic of you ha!

Great work big man... keep smashing it!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Yeah i have got 300iu in my fridge as we speak, was going to go with what aus said 3 x a day 10iu with obv carbs + protein (except i ws going to use 7iu 2xday), but after what happened to you i though i would reconsider things and i have read the kingprop thread and it seems a lot less likely to go hypo as pwo you will be glycogen depleted and adding slin would just make matters worse and make it harder to control so i was thinking about KP's method. I got a 3 stage bulk cycle 12 weeks 600mg test400, dbol fiirst 4 weeks @ 40mg and slin last 4 weeks, thats the rough outlay, going for pure size lol.


Just be carful fats, I went kingprop way and have had no problems, and I am now pretty confident with it but still respect the mother. Get some glucose tabs in and follow how the King has said in the thread and you should be ok.



Glassback said:


> Joe if I was you I would give up.... why? Becasue you make me feel smaller every time I see a new pic of you ha!
> 
> Great work big man... keep smashing it!


 :lol: cheers mate, thats good of you to say pal.

No training today, to many things to do and not enough time to do them, also got workmen in the house puttin a combi boiler in so I cant even cook anything at the minuet only had porridge today and I am fcukin starvin now.

Train back tomorrow and try and get biceps in then shoulders Fri with triceps.

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sound mate, I will I'm only going to do it pwo at first anyway


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well pwo following kp's method


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just caught up with this! I thought I'd commented before but obviously didn't! Your physique and work outs are great achievements, guess they don't make 'em like they used to eh?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> No training today, to many things to do and not enough time to do them, also got workmen in the house puttin a combi boiler in so I cant even cook anything at the minuet only had porridge today and I am fcukin starvin now.
> 
> Train back tomorrow and try and get biceps in then shoulders Fri with triceps.
> 
> Joe


Did you survive yesterday joe ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right i feel i have known you long enough now joe - time for the truth .....

....... ROAD IS SPELT R - O - A - D


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Did you survive yesterday joe ?


Yes Rob, I managed to rustle up some food before work, then when it came to tee time I couldnt eat my tee? Not sure why my eating has gone off the boil? weighed in on some scales that said I was 17.4 on the floor in my bedroom but weighed again in the hall and weight was 16 9? so I could be anything between 15 and 17 stone :lol: I might have to spend 50p today :-( and weigh in at the gym.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Just caught up with this! I thought I'd commented before but obviously didn't! Your physique and work outs are great achievements, guess they don't make 'em like they used to eh?


Thanks Ben, appreciate it mate.

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't eaten this many calories(3500ish) since I was a fatty - I thought it was going to be easy but it's not lol I haven't hit my calories more times than I have tbh - thank god for liquid food!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fatstuff said:


> h - thank god for liquid food!


yes - those guys at the carlsberg plant are genuises lol


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained at 12.30 today but didnt get home until 1.45 then I had to sort out my stuff for work, had no time to get to the comp. In work at the mo in the IT room with the lads so I might be able to catch up on some journals, working all weekend again so might not be on as much but will try and drop in.

Trained Back today, stated off with chins.

*Chins*

Bw x 10 x 3 sets found this hard today, but we did wizz through it and hardley gave our selfs time to recover from the previous set, but we got through them.

*Hammer strength seated one arm rows*

80kg x 10 each arm

100KG x 10 each arm

Drop set for the last 21s

120kg x 7 80kg x 7 60 x 7 each arm OWWW that fcuker hurt.

*wide side grip pulldowns*

80kg x10

100kg x 10

110kg x 7 80kg x 7 70kg x 7

*Hammer strength Pull over machine *

120kg x 10

150 x 7

150kg x 6

*Preacher curls*

50kg x 10, I had to drop the weight has my elbows felt like they were going to snap. Sick of niggles that are holding me up.

30kg x 12

25kg x10

*alternate db curls*

12kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Concentration curls*

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

15kg x 10

Job done, eating has been poor again.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe,

do you hit Biceps as a separate set of exercises each time you train back - looks like it to me?

I do mine one week on, one week off - alternating with abs. I seem to get a good pump on them during back anyway - probably means I am doing something wrong though! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Joe,
> 
> do you hit Biceps as a separate set of exercises each time you train back - looks like it to me?
> 
> ...


Alright Digs, last couple of weeks I have been having a day just opn arms biceps & tris, but this week I have ahd to throw them in the mix so to speak. Not managed to get triceps done this week so I will go for it next week definately mate.

Today did shoulders, started off warming up, took my lad Connor on the pads for 4 x 2min rounds and did some bag work while he was resting. Then went to shoulders

*Seated shoulder press machine*

*Warm up *

100kg x15

*Working sets*

130kg x 10

160kg x 10

180KG x 6

*Side delt machine *

40kg x 10 reps

60kg x 8 reps, all slow negatives.

Drop set 60kg x 6, 40kg x 6, 30kg x 6

*Rear delt machine*

60KG X 10

80KG X 10

drop set 95kg x 7 70kg x 7 60kg x 7

*Another shoulder press machine* with a differnt angle to press 3 sets 50kg#

*21s* 7 front raises. 7 side raises, 7 rear raises x 3 sets with 12kg dbs

*Shrugs*

160kg x 12

200kg x10

240kg x10

Hard work andfelt very fckin angry while I was doing them, my lad connor worked hard as fcuk as well so well done to him. Two days off the gym not much rest though as I have been given 3 nights work this weekend so I will try and catch up when I can. Goin to talke the dogs out now and then have some more grub then get an hours kip. Have a good weekend all.

Joe


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Great workouts Joe you really are a beast m8!!

Not surprised things feel like they're going to pop with the fking lumps of iron you're slinging about :lol:

It's really gearing me up to smash it on Monday when I'm back in the gym after missing out for most of this week for various reasons :cursing:

Top read m8 :beer:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope the weekend is going ok Joe. Those night shifts can be a killer. Takes me ages to feel normal after a stint of nights.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hope the weekend is going ok Joe. Those night shifts can be a killer. Takes me ages to feel normal after a stint of nights.


Weekends going ok mate but I am getting to old for this fcukin door work lark, think my days are numbered in this game, the pub is now open till 6 in a morn Fri, Sat, 4.30 Sun, Im tired as fcuk off to bed agian now for an hour. Will catch up on all the journals next couple of days Ming thanks for asking pal.

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Weekends going ok mate but I am getting to old for this fcukin door work lark, think my days are numbered in this game, the pub is now open till 6 in a morn Fri, Sat, 4.30 Sun, Im tired as fcuk off to bed agian now for an hour. Will catch up on all the journals next couple of days Ming thanks for asking pal.
> 
> Joe


Gave it up yrs ago mate and TBH never looked back.... like you say the hours drain you ..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> Gave it up yrs ago mate and TBH never looked back.... like you say the hours drain you ..


X2 and had to get out with my pretty face intact....lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Guys Do the doors or don't but FFS, none of you 3 are doing it to stay pretty lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Guys Do the doors or don't but FFS, none of you 3 are doing it to stay pretty lol


Oi twa*ty !

I am a Hunka hunka burnin love !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Guys Do the doors or don't but FFS, none of you 3 are doing it to stay pretty lol


No need to get jealous Uri....lol The rugged look is in these days....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mingster said:


> No need to get jealous Uri....lol The rugged look is in these days....


it's not working for me ----- too pretty? pmsl


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Weekends going ok mate but I am getting to old for this fcukin door work lark, think my days are numbered in this game, the pub is now open till 6 in a morn Fri, Sat, 4.30 Sun, Im tired as fcuk off to bed agian now for an hour. Will catch up on all the journals next couple of days Ming thanks for asking pal.
> 
> Joe


Burning the candle at both ends at your age mate tut tut tut :laugh:

Get some rest big fella


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> X2 and had to get out with my pretty face intact....lol


I am lucky to have kept my angelic looks as well mate :lol:

Right off to the gym in a bit to keep myself looking young and handsome :lol:

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> I am lucky to have kept my angelic looks as well mate :lol:
> 
> Right off to the gym in a bit to keep myself looking young and handsome :lol:
> 
> Joe


You forget we can see the photos Joe! PMSL, FPMSL. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well yesterday was supposed to be a leg session but my hamstring is still pulled so they were out, so I decided to do some bag work and some light arms, with swtiching from bicep excersise to tricep excersise, 30 secs rest inbetween sets. I was quite shocked by the fckuin pump.

15kg db curls x 10 @ 3 sets

15kg bd skull crushers x 10 @ 3 sets

20kg preacher curl x 10 @ 3 sets

120kg dips machine x 10 @ 3 sets

20kg barbell curl x [email protected] 3 sets

25kg rope pulldowns x 10 @ 3 sets

40kg overhead cable curls @ 3 sets

40kg cable tricep pushdowns @ 3 sets

12kg dbs concentration curls

35kg cable pushdowns straight bar.

Today I did chest but I payed the price for doing arms yesterdauy and it was a pretty sore affiar which had an impact on my lifting.

I basically struggled today with not just the big lifts but also smaller lifts, and I had to really try and block out the fcukin pain in my arm joints and tendons.

*Bench press *

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

120kg x 6 100kg x 7 60kg x 10

*Incline flys*

30 kg x 10 x 10 pushups

30kg x 10 x 10 pushups

35 x 6 x 8 pushups

*upright fly machine*

60 kg x 10

60 kg x 10

40 kg x 10 (I had to go lower as my arms were that painful)

Cables & dips

20kg cable x 10 + 10 dips

20KG Cable x 10 I couldnt lift myself up to a dip

15kg cable

Done but fcuk me I am going to have to stop doing my arms on their own, the thing is they are growing though which is a big bonus as they are hard fckers to grow, so I am in a dilema?

Eating has been sh*te as well for a while now, finding it hard to get food in. Protien is ok except it needs a lot of water if not it turms to a jelly that wont even come out the shaker. I will upload my latest bag workout later it will be the landmark for later vids to see how much improvement is made.

There is a chance I may be doing another charity fight next year if they can get an opponent for me I will take it regardless of who it is and it will be my last one ever.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great write up as always joe....

Ah man your crackers getting in a boxing ring,what happens if you lose your good lucks mate 

Good luck if you do it though:thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Great write up as always joe....
> 
> Ah man your crackers getting in a boxing ring,what happens if you lose your good lucks mate
> 
> Good luck if you do it though:thumbup1:


I have a great plastic surgeon Rob, plus I am ooozing with confidence and praying that if it comes off I can one arrow him before he lays a glove on me :lol:

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> ...
> 
> Today I did chest but I payed the price for doing arms yesterdauy and it was a pretty sore affiar which had an impact on my lifting.
> 
> ...


Nice big workouts again Joe. 

What supps you taking for the joints big guy? I know you were looking at Cissus, but are you taking anything else?

Cheers

Digs


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: keep growing the way your growing it will have to be one of the klitchko brothers or whatever there called as your opponent :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Nice big workouts again Joe.
> 
> What supps you taking for the joints big guy? I know you were looking at Cissus, but are you taking anything else?
> 
> ...


I am taking the usual things Digs, glucosimine, chondrin, omega 3 fish oils, Decca, which has usually helped. Struggling to buy all the things I would like to buy at the mo but I will just tug along. Personnally and realistically I think my age and all the wear and tear over the years have a big part to play in this saga.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: keep growing the way your growing it will have to be one of the klitchko brothers or whatever there called as your opponent :laugh:


rpmsl klitschko,who the fcuks he hes fcuk all as well BRING HIM ON pmsl


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> I am taking the usual things Digs, glucosimine, chondrin, omega 3 fish oils, Decca, which has usually helped. Struggling to buy all the things I would like to buy at the mo but I will just tug along. Personnally and realistically I think my age and all the wear and tear over the years have a big part to play in this saga.
> 
> Joe


I know the feeling mate. Also I buy my fish oils and glucosamine in bulk now from a couple of guys on fleabay, it works out much cheaper than the shops. Must admit I get most of teh supps in bulk now, as I take so many! 

Also know the feeling about wear and tear, my knees seem to complain after a leg session now - may have to invest in some straps at some point.

Cheers

Digs


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I know the feeling mate. Also I buy my fish oils and glucosamine in bulk now from a couple of guys on fleabay, it works out much cheaper than the shops. Must admit I get most of teh supps in bulk now, as I take so many!
> 
> Also know the feeling about wear and tear, my knees seem to complain after a leg session now - may have to invest in some straps at some point.
> 
> ...


It inevitable Digs, big weights = wear and tear, recovery seems a lot harder as we get older, this is a great place to gripe and winge hahaha

Joe


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Great read ...Well done on the change so far.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

See you're still smashing it Joe had to laugh at the arms fking up your chest session and you only lumping 140s on the bench 

I'll join you in the corner for us who ache lots, I'll have to take a look at a couple of the other supps you take as I only use the fish oils myself. I already take about 30 tables a day so throwing a couple more into the mix won't hurt....

Excellent read as always mate


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

nogger said:


> Great read ...Well done on the change so far.


Thanks Nogger appreciate the comment pal.



TrainingwithMS said:


> See you're still smashing it Joe had to laugh at the arms fking up your chest session and you only lumping 140s on the bench
> 
> I'll join you in the corner for us who ache lots, I'll have to take a look at a couple of the other supps you take as I only use the fish oils myself. I already take about 30 tables a day so throwing a couple more into the mix won't hurt....
> 
> Excellent read as always mate


Cheers MS, I suppose I shouldnt moan :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well here is the big comeback Vid clip, with some added sound effects, I will put another up in 4 weeks time to compare with, this is round 2 of the 4 but I didnt manage a full round in the 4th and the 3 rd was a lot of bag holding. Its amazing how quickly you can lose your aerobic fitness levels.






Joe


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

not bad hand speed for an old fella :wink:

good vid joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Well here is the big comeback Vid clip, with some added sound effects, I will put another up in 4 weeks time to compare with, this is round 2 of the 4 but I didnt manage a full round in the 4th and the 3 rd was a lot of bag holding. Its amazing how quickly you can lose your aerobic fitness levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work big Fella. can't wait to see the progress mate.

Cheers

DIggy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats the score with a charity match fight joe,is it 3 rounds ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see someone putting vids on their journal

Well done Joe


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Cheers MS, I suppose I shouldnt moan :lol:


We've all got to moan Joe, I think it's good for the soul and keeps us sane :thumb:

Nice vid too although I'm not sure the bag went too much on it lol...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> not bad hand speed for an old fella :wink:
> 
> good vid joe


Cheers Paul, as my stamina improves I will be able to perform more combinations with speed. I am using 16oz gloves now, get some 8oz gloves and there will be a big difference mate.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Great work big Fella. can't wait to see the progress mate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> DIggy


Nice one Digs thansk pal



Rob68 said:


> Whats the score with a charity match fight joe,is it 3 rounds ?


A mate asked me if I would be up for a charity fight next year, I said if it comes off then I would the last one got stopped by the police as they feared there would be more fighting outside the ring than in it, this may be the same again mate, but I need to get fitter anyway. it will be either 3 x 3 min rounds or 5 x 2 mins Rob.



Tassotti said:


> Good to see someone putting vids on their journal
> 
> Well done Joe


I wish I could get the vids as good as yours Tass, thanks pal



TrainingwithMS said:


> We've all got to moan Joe, I think it's good for the soul and keeps us sane :thumb:
> 
> Nice vid too although I'm not sure the bag went too much on it lol...


Moaning is becoming more prominet as I have got older it is definately a sign of aging lol lol

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

No training today, didint get up till late in the day and started work at 2.30 so didnt have much time. Appetite a lot better today and I have managed to get a good amount of scran in me which I am pleased about. Will be training back tomorrow which I am looking forward to, Bring on the pain LOVE IT.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Completed another back session injury free(touch wood) Started on the sesh on-

*hammer strength One arm seated rows*

60kg each arm x 12

100kg each arm x 10

120 each arm x 7 dropped to 80kg x 7 dropped to 60kg x 7

*Short grip pulldowns*

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

96kg x 7 dropped to 75kg x 7 dropped to 60 x 7

*Wide grip seated cable rows superset with a another back machine*

70kg cable pully x 10 x 80kg x 10 on the other machine

80kg cable pully x 10 x 80kg x 10 on the other machine

85kg cable pully x 10 x 80kg x 10 on the other machine

Did 3 sets of lat isolation pulls on the cables just to burn out the back.

Felt good today, and full of aggression, blasted the whole session, also farted at the begining of the sesh and emptied the place where all the back equipment is situated :lol: it did fcukin smell :lol: Fcuk em :lol:

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Completed another back session injury free(touch wood) Started on the sesh on-
> 
> *hammer strength One arm seated rows*
> 
> ...


Another monster session Joe! I did back this morning as well, though not those sorts of weights on the one arm seated!

Good work big fella.

Cheers

Digs


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Eatings going well again then if your farting for england joe :laugh: bet they fcking love you at your gym


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like your back and ass had a good work out.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you got some Ravenous yet Joe? Is this the cause of the additional farting? PMSL. I think they should call it Thunderous instead....lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ey up sugar ray ....hope alls well with you :thumb: .....

forgot about you mate i do apologise...then someone started a thread called `Age concern` and remembered i have to keep popping in now and then see your eating and keeping warm


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ey up sugar ray ....hope alls well with you :thumb: .....
> 
> forgot about you mate i do apologise...then someone started a thread called `Age concern` and remembered i have to keep popping in now and then see your eating and keeping warm


Ooh, I cant wait to see the response to this one.... :lol:

Cheers

Digggy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe let me know if your opinions with the Ravenous.... Liam suggested it to me mate..


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Ey up sugar ray ....hope alls well with you :thumb: .....
> 
> forgot about you mate i do apologise...then someone started a thread called `Age concern` and remembered i have to keep popping in now and then see your eating and keeping warm


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ............. erm why am I laughing :huh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Joe let me know if your opinions with the Ravenous.... Liam suggested it to me mate..


If you go and read back through mingsters journal a few pages he did a review on it as he been using it


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Have you got some Ravenous yet Joe? Is this the cause of the additional farting? PMSL. I think they should call it Thunderous instead....lol


 PMSL I am ordering some later, God help my family and anyone around me, I am begining to run out of friends and aquaintences :lol:



Milky said:


> Joe let me know if your opinions with the Ravenous.... Liam suggested it to me mate..


I will Milky I hope its a good product, I am always bloated at the moment.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Ey up sugar ray ....hope alls well with you :thumb: .....
> 
> forgot about you mate i do apologise...then someone started a thread called `Age concern` and remembered i have to keep popping in now and then see your eating and keeping warm


rpmsl, AGE CONCERN, Jesus Rob I am barely 50 yet :lol: Glad you popped in though mate haha

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Right back to my training journal :lol: I hope I can rember what I did yesterday ????????

Shoulders  Started off with 4 x 2min rounds on the bag, had to take my gloves of on the 2nd round as my shoulders were burning just hit the bag lightly with wraps on my hands. Couldnt manage to go all out either as it proper tired me out so I kept grabbing the bag and used my head and elbows for some dirty shots. The did 2 x2 min on the pads, timming was pretty poor and so was my balance, slowed the process down and got a better result. I will work a bit more on the pads as I personally think they are better than the bags. Well me and my lad Connor was proper warmed up and ready for a bit of shoulder work.

*Seated shoulder press machine*

100kg x15

130kg x 10

160kg x 10 dropped to 130kg x 7 dropped to 100kg x 7

*Side delt machine *

40kg x 10 reps

60kg x 8 reps,

60kg x 6, dropped to 40kg x 6, dropped to 30kg x 3

*Rear delt machine*

80KG X 10

80KG X 10

80kg x 7 dropped to 60kg x 7 dropped to 50kg x 7

*21s with 12kg dbs* 7 front raises. 7 side raises, 7 rear raises x 3 sets

*Shrugs*

*
*

200kg x 10

220kg x7 dropped to 160 x 7 dropped to 120kg x 7

Shoulders blasted and wasted. Got to the changing rooms and looked in the mirror and thought "fcukin finally looking like a body builder".

Going to end this one on a good and bad note, At work Thursday we took the lads out from school and silly bastard me decided to take on one of the year 11s in an up hill sprint, beat him by a yard and half,(thats the good bit :lol: but fcuked my groin up again (thats the bad bit) No fool like an old fool :lol: but it felt good sprinting like usain bolt and beating one of the fastest lads in school, if I could of filmed it I would of, the lad couldnt face defeat and was whineing and making excuses all fcukin night. I have been using the muscle massager I got from tesco and its doing a gramd job, would reccomend it to anyone. Will try and catch up later folks everyone have a good weekend. xxx

Joe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

That puts my punitive efforts of a shoulder workout yesterday to shame! Great going there mate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Right back to my training journal :lol: I hope I can rember what I did yesterday ????????
> 
> Shoulders  Started off with 4 x 2min rounds on the bag, had to take my gloves of on the 2nd round as my shoulders were burning just hit the bag lightly with wraps on my hands. Couldnt manage to go all out either as it proper tired me out so I kept grabbing the bag and used my head and elbows for some dirty shots. The did 2 x2 min on the pads, timming was pretty poor and so was my balance, slowed the process down and got a better result. I will work a bit more on the pads as I personally think they are better than the bags. Well me and my lad Connor was proper warmed up and ready for a bit of shoulder work.
> 
> ...


Yet another monster mate, another monster. You are really smashing it buddy, its brilliant stuff.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> That puts my punitive efforts of a shoulder workout yesterday to shame! Great going there mate.


Thanks for the comment Ben nice one pal, your effort aint punitive pal as every effort made is a worthwhile one mate. Take care pal



DiggyV said:


> Yet another monster mate, another monster. You are really smashing it buddy, its brilliant stuff.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Thanks Digs, another inspiring post and comments mate, great stuff.

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How's things going Joe me old china?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I didint get much rest over the weekend with work and spending some quailty time with the Mrs. I did get some decent grub in me and managed to half get rid of the ****s I have had. I was really up for the gym today, and even though I had some resevations about doing legs my groin seeemed fine and all systems were fcukin go. Started off with 4 x 2 min rounds on the bags and the 3 x 2 light sparring with my lad Connor, it was more of me letting him hit my head than sparring as I am trying to build his confidence but he refuses to hit me unless threatend lol by the end of the second round and the third he seemd to be enjoying hitting the old man even though he said he didnt lol lol

After this I went stright on to the leg press, I was determind to keep things nice and light so started off with 2 sets at 120kg the thought fcuk it load it up. Put another 160kg on and blasted out 12 good reps finished with 340kg for 8 good reps and then hit the Hack squats. 2 sets right to the **** with 80kg for 10 reps them put another 20kg each side and again blasted 8 down to the floor reps out.

Went over to the leg raise machine and did 3 sets at 60kg strict and slow, got a nice feel to this and really felt it phew, didnt do my hams as the one I pulled a couple of weeks back is still tight and didnt want to risk it. Did some calf raises 3 sets with a full stack and felt that fcuker as well. hobbled to the shower room had a pose in the mirror and thought you handsome T*at, lookin good for a OAP :lol: JOB DONE, BIG CHEST DAY TOMORROW going to get these fcukers HUGE :lol.



Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm doing chest and bi's tomorrow i don't do many chest exercises tbf so I make the ones I do count and destroy lol. Good luck I'll be popping in see how u got on!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm doing chest and bi's tomorrow i don't do many chest exercises tbf so I make the ones I do count and destroy lol. Good luck I'll be popping in see how u got on!


Love doing chest fats seen some big development in that area since going heavy on the press and flys. Changed the routine slightly now and will continue to do drop sets for another couple of week then go heavy as fcuk again and see what occurs. Your bang on with what your saying though, make them count mate that's what it takes

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well i don't do any kind of fly movements as they put my shoulders in an awkward position, so I tend to just do a mix between decline and flat pressing movements


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Well I didint get much rest over the weekend with work and spending some quailty time with the Mrs. I did get some decent grub in me and managed to half get rid of the ****s I have had. I was really up for the gym today, and even though I had some resevations about doing legs my groin seeemed fine and all systems were fcukin go. Started off with 4 x 2 min rounds on the bags and the 3 x 2 light sparring with my lad Connor, it was more of me letting him hit my head than sparring as I am trying to build his confidence but he refuses to hit me unless threatend lol by the end of the second round and the third he seemd to be enjoying hitting the old man even though he said he didnt lol lol
> 
> After this I went stright on to the leg press, I was determind to keep things nice and light so started off with 2 sets at 120kg the thought fcuk it load it up. Put another 160kg on and blasted out 12 good reps finished with 340kg for 8 good reps and then hit the Hack squats. 2 sets right to the **** with 80kg for 10 reps them put another 20kg each side and again blasted 8 down to the floor reps out.
> 
> ...


Your write ups are classic joe, and always make me laugh :lol: How old is your lad?

You certainly cant go light when doing your weights even if you wanted lol and as for the posing in the mirror bit :lol: :lol:

As always great read,keep going mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice leg workout Joe. Wish we had a hack machine in our gym. There used to be one but it 'disappeared' a while back but there you go. Try not to outrun any cheeky young'uns for a week or two and you'll be flying lol.

How was the 70 foot tree climb? Off work today so can't make my mind up whether to do a triathlon or dig a swimming pool in my back yard....pmsl.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice leg workout Joe. Wish we had a hack machine in our gym. There used to be one but it 'disappeared' a while back but there you go. Try not to outrun any cheeky young'uns for a week or two and you'll be flying lol.

How was the 70 foot tree climb? Off work today so can't make my mind up whether to do a triathlon or dig a swimming pool in my back yard....pmsl.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Well I didint get much rest over the weekend with work and spending some quailty time with the Mrs. I did get some decent grub in me and managed to half get rid of the ****s I have had. I was really up for the gym today, and even though I had some resevations about doing legs my groin seeemed fine and all systems were fcukin go. Started off with 4 x 2 min rounds on the bags and the 3 x 2 light sparring with my lad Connor, it was more of me letting him hit my head than sparring as I am trying to build his confidence but he refuses to hit me unless threatend lol by the end of the second round and the third he seemd to be enjoying hitting the old man even though he said he didnt lol lol
> 
> After this I went stright on to the leg press, I was determind to keep things nice and light so started off with 2 sets at 120kg the thought fcuk it load it up. Put another 160kg on and blasted out 12 good reps finished with 340kg for 8 good reps and then hit the Hack squats. 2 sets right to the **** with 80kg for 10 reps them put another 20kg each side and again blasted 8 down to the floor reps out.
> 
> ...


Classic Joe! PMSL

Good strong legs workout as well mate. good on ya.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is the site going into melt down pmsl keeps double posting everything


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Your write ups are classic joe, and always make me laugh :lol: How old is your lad?
> 
> You certainly cant go light when doing your weights even if you wanted lol and as for the posing in the mirror bit :lol: :lol:
> 
> As always great read,keep going mate :thumb:


Haha thanks Rob, my lad is 16 and he is waiting for his fitness test to get in the army. He hates running but he has to do a run before I will take him the gym, he loves body building and boxing, mma, he is has loads of natural talent in boxing but lacks the aggression,(not like his mam :lol: its there but hidden I am trying to get him to let it flow, he also weighs just under 14st and is 6,ft he must get that from his mother :lol:



Mingster said:


> Nice leg workout Joe. Wish we had a hack machine in our gym. There used to be one but it 'disappeared' a while back but there you go. Try not to outrun any cheeky young'uns for a week or two and you'll be flying lol.
> 
> How was the 70 foot tree climb? Off work today so can't make my mind up whether to do a triathlon or dig a swimming pool in my back yard....pmsl.


haha nice one ming, the climb went easy enough mate, not my pb but 5 mins to the top aint bad for an OAP :lol: The triathlon sounds good for a day off mate might do one of them before work tomorrow :lol: :lol:



Mingster said:


> Nice leg workout Joe. Wish we had a hack machine in our gym. There used to be one but it 'disappeared' a while back but there you go. Try not to outrun any cheeky young'uns for a week or two and you'll be flying lol.
> 
> How was the 70 foot tree climb? Off work today so can't make my mind up whether to do a triathlon or dig a swimming pool in my back yard....pmsl.


haha nice one ming, the climb went easy enough mate, not my pb but 5 mins to the top aint bad for an OAP :lol: The triathlon sounds good for a day off mate might do one of them before work tomorrow :lol: :lol: (sure I just answered this?????? must be my age ???? )



DiggyV said:


> Classic Joe! PMSL
> 
> Good strong legs workout as well mate. good on ya.
> 
> ...


Thanks Digs, appreciated as always/

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PMSL..Awesome Joe

Looking massive in the new avi fella :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just realised joe,that ming geezer, posts double posts to bump up his likes ... crafty or what eh mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Just realised joe,that ming geezer, posts double posts to bump up his likes ... crafty or what eh mate?


You don't become the tyrannical ruler of an entire galaxy by being a half wit, my mere mortal mate:laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You don't become the tyrannical ruler of an entire galaxy by being a half wit, my mere mortal mate:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 64204


 :lol: :lol: :lol: FPMSL


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Just realised joe,that ming geezer, posts double posts to bump up his likes ... crafty or what eh mate?


I noticed that Rob :lol:



Tassotti said:


> PMSL..Awesome Joe
> 
> Looking massive in the new avi fella :thumb:


Nice one Tass 100% comment as usual pure class mate


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Just realised joe,that ming geezer, posts double posts to bump up his likes ... crafty or what eh mate?


I noticed that Rob :lol:



Tassotti said:


> PMSL..Awesome Joe
> 
> Looking massive in the new avi fella :thumb:


Nice one Tass 100% comment as usual pure class mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> I noticed that Rob :lol:


Joe you fcking replied to both posts twice ffs and liked twice :lol: :lol: he had you over a treat :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Joe you fcking replied to both posts twice ffs and liked twice :lol: :lol: he had you over a treat :laugh:


I know, I was having the craic but you have liked my double post twice as well hahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well today my legs are sore as fcuk but I was well up for it, I seem to be getting more keener at the minuet, maybe because I have taken up a bit more cardio??? Not sure but I am really getting my mojo back. Gear I am on at the min is 250mg T enthanate and 300ml Decca e4 days. Eating well and still not weighed myself yet.

Anyway enough waffle, chest day today/. Started with the usual BP first set warm up

*Bench press*

60kg x 12

100kg x12

140kg x 8

160 kg x 1 dropped to 100kg x 8 dropped to 60kg x 12 Got a great pump and the chest muscles felt well worked already. I twinged a muscle in my trap as I went for the 160kg as I lifted my head off the bench, the fcukin thing hurt, mithered and tried its best to stop me but I went on.

Said to Bob I was sticking with the 20kg dbs for incline flys but after my first set went on to the 30kgs dbs then the 32s

*Incline db flys*

20kg x 10 + 10 press ups

30kgs x 8 + 10 press ups

32kg x 6 +10 press ups

*Upright seated hammer strength press*

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 7 60kg x 7 50kg x 5 failed on the last one there was nothing left

*Cables*

50kg x 10 + 9 dips

40kg x 10 + 2 dips couldn't get anymore out for some reason found the muscles had gone

40kg x 10 + 8 dips managed to get some out for the last set, strange really ???

My trap is pretty sore now so I will get the massager on it now for a bit, and see if it works. Going to take the dogs out first, later chaps

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> I know, I was having the craic but you have liked my double post twice as well hahaha :lol: :lol:


I liked them both as it seemed only fair, mate:lol:



Joe1961 said:


> Well today my legs are sore as fcuk but I was well up for it, I seem to be getting more keener at the minuet, maybe because I have taken up a bit more cardio??? Not sure but I am really getting my mojo back. Gear I am on at the min is 250mg T enthanate and 300ml Decca e4 days. Eating well and still not weighed myself yet.
> 
> Anyway enough waffle, chest day today/. Started with the usual BP first set warm up
> 
> ...


Another cracker, mate. Got to keep form tight once those weights creep up, mate. I tweaked a shoulder years ago lifting this weight off the rack and I haven't gone over 140 without a spotter since. Keep your head down cos head butting the bar doesn't add that much to the lift mate, trust me:lol: :lol: Good stuff Joe. Enjoy being out with the dogs, bring some rabbits back with you and no running after any stags mind....lol.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You don't become the tyrannical ruler of an entire galaxy by being a half wit, my mere mortal mate:laugh:
> 
> View attachment 64204


Shouldn't that have been 'Pathetic Earthling'. :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Shouldn't that have been 'Pathetic Earthling'. :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


You're quite right Diggy But as Earthlings go Rob's a pretty decent example tbf


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Shouldn't that have been 'Pathetic Earthling'. :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


  ............... :tongue:



Mingster said:


> You're quite right Diggy But as Earthlings go Rob's a pretty decent example tbf


Thank you ming,proper nice when someone says something like that :blush:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

No training today, didnt get up till late, this new bed and them tablets are awesome for kipping. Woke up and my tap aint that bad just a bit stiff, groin is sore as fcuk though and my legs and chest aere sore as well. Eaten Salmon eggs, whole meal toast, 2 protien shakes and I am just colling some pasta with loyd grosman sourse from lidle only a quid and get 4 meals from it, with some steak and kidney with oinion. to eat later. Will be having roast dinner at school at 4 and KFC later so should feel full. Training tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> No training today, didnt get up till late, this new bed and them tablets are awesome for kipping. Woke up and my tap aint that bad just a bit stiff, groin is sore as fcuk though and my legs and chest aere sore as well. Eaten Salmon eggs, whole meal toast, 2 protien shakes and I am just colling some pasta with loyd grosman sourse from lidle only a quid and get 4 meals from it, with some steak and kidney with oinion. to eat later. Will be having roast dinner at school at 4 and KFC later so should feel full. Training tomorrow.
> 
> Joe


Sounds like a grand chilling out day if you ask me joe...have a look for the turkey steaks next time you in lidl ,i live off them at the moment...

Enjoy today big fella


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dont rush the weight on the bench Joe - if you get injured Glassback wont be impressed.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> ............... :tongue:


Nah, Rob that comment was not from me mate - its what Ming The Merciless used to say... Don't you remember those old Flash Gordon episodes during school holidays? :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

DiggyV said:


> Nah, Rob that comment was not from me mate - its what Ming The Merciless used to say... Don't you remember those old Flash Gordon episodes during school holidays? :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Ah sorry D... Vaguely remember it, but couldnt tell you anything about it or owt


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your traps are getting bigger mate!! Still doing great man...keep it up!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Your traps are getting bigger mate!! Still doing great man...keep it up!!


haha cheers Lee good to hear from you pal.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's saving these day bro...so not being able to stay on as long...or Job hunting, lol!! Your getting great improvement there man :thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> It's saving these day bro...so not being able to stay on as long...or Job hunting, lol!! Your getting great improvement there man :thumbup1:


Good to hear off you anyway mate I can see some improvement Lee thans,there definatley seems to be getting a lot more thickness now in my muscles going to just keep doing what I am doing till December, come Jan, I will have 4 weeks on a low does of test than hit the juice hard again for another 12 weeks then diet down and see what I look like, if the charity fight comes off I will be working on my cardio more so we will see mate.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained Back today. Wasnt sure I would be able to as my trap still hurt some and I thought it would hinder me but it was fine. Started the routine with

*hammer strength One arm seated rows*

60kg each arm x 12

60kg each arm x 10

100kg each arm x 10

120 each arm x 7 dropped to 80kg x 7 dropped to 60kg x 7 Horrible excersise but god you can actually see your back growing :lol:

*Hammer Strength Pull Down machine*

120kg x 10

160KG X 10

180KG X 7 dropped to 160 x 7 dropped to 120kg x 7 Another taxing excersise but I looked in the mirror and smirked at my lats and thought they look niccccceeeee 

*Close grip pull downs*

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 7 dropped to 80kg x 7 dropped to 60kg x 7, I had to use every bit of determination to get through this one and I felt fcuked after it.

*Standng cable pulldowns*

50kg x10

55kg x 10

65kg x 7 dropped to 50kg x 7 dropped to 40kg x 7.

Job done, another month of drop sets and then back to heavy heavy heavy low rep sets. Really enjoyinh me training at the moment and looking forward t tomorrows sesh on the bags and shoulders, will try and throw some arms in the mix as well.

All the best folks

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Trained Back today. Wasnt sure I would be able to as my trap still hurt some and I thought it would hinder me but it was fine. Started the routine with
> 
> *hammer strength One arm seated rows*
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Joe, you keep logging these fookin monster sets, and then just casually drop in the fact that you will be going heavy heavy in a month! WTF! PMSL.

Some serious iron being moved there mate, very impressive. I sometimes wonder why I come in here, as yet again I feel like the kid on the beach about to get sand kicked in his face! :lol: :lol:

I know I am training natty (ish)  at the moment, but the more I am in the gym the more I can see little vials of oil in my future, given the huge progress you have made buddy.

Great work fella, big inspiration and driver for me.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Bloody hell Joe, you keep logging these fookin monster sets, and then just casually drop in the fact that you will be going heavy heavy in a month! WTF! PMSL.
> 
> Some serious iron being moved there mate, very impressive. I sometimes wonder why I come in here, as yet again I feel like the kid on the beach about to get sand kicked in his face! :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 LOL i know what u mean, joe is a big ol' beast of a man with some good ol' fashioned meat behind him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

too many olds? in that sentence


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> too many olds? in that sentence


too many olds in this thread as well mate - me being one of them! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry dont mean to sound flippent with the weights as I know they are heavy, but I know there is more yet to be lifted and I cant do that whilst doing these drop sets as they are so bloody taxing, still getting me in good stead for next month. Then I will be concentrating on putting as much on as I can and full focus on moving it with reps. Hopefully these changes will have the effect needed to grow the OLD tired muscles :lol:

Enough of this Old stuff anyway, this thread is for the young at heart, mind and soul and the connoisseurs of life, food, wine and women. Now excuse me I am off for a grandad nap :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Sorry dont mean to sound flippent with the weights as I know they are heavy, but I know there is more yet to be lifted and I cant do that whilst doing these drop sets as they are so bloody taxing, still getting me in good stead for next month. Then I will be concentrating on putting as much on as I can and full focus on moving it with reps. Hopefully these changes will have the effect needed to grow the OLD tired muscles :lol:
> 
> Enough of this Old stuff anyway, this thread is for the young at heart, mind and soul and the connoisseurs of life, food, wine and women. Now excuse me I am off for a grandad nap :lol:
> 
> Joe


Nice workout again joe mate ...aint flippent at all i dont think...your just not normal shifting that lot :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout again joe mate ...aint flippent at all i dont think...your just not normal shifting that lot :laugh: :thumb:


haha dont think I have every been normal mate, its not normal to be normal Rob :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> haha dont think I have every been normal mate, its not normal to be normal Rob :lol:
> 
> Joe


How true is that joe :thumb: normals sh1te tbh tried that didnt work :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great workout big man...and still some weights your throwin about there...get the missus to massage the f*ck out of those traps  ... And no more talk of normal...what sites are you looking at...I'm sure this is UK-M...no normal here guys :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fcukin hell what a day, went out with the Goshawk for the first time this season looking for a pheasant, I have say the walking I did in the 4 hrs I was out was probably the best cardio I have done for ages, jesus I felt knackered :lol: Still managed to get to the gym later on and did some bag work and shoulders.

4 x 2 min rounds, 1st round shadow boxing, 2nd speed work on the bag, 3rd five punch combinations 4 round continuous heavy puching.

Took wraps off my fists and put my stuff away then straight onto shoulders.

* Seated shoulder press machine*

120kg x12

150kg x 10

170kg x 8 dropped to 100kg x 10 dropped to 65kg x 12

*Side delt machine *

45kg x 10 reps

45kg x 10 reps,

60kg x 6, dropped to 40kg x 5, dropped to 30kg x 5

* Rear delt machine*

60KG X 10

70KG X 10

85kg x 7 dropped to 65kg x 7 dropped to 55kg x 7

*21s with 12kg dbs*

3 sets 7 front raises. 7 side raises, 7 rear raises x

Finished off with some more bag work, fist elbows head and knees for just 2 mins. Felt really good ;-)

Joe


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Not posted on where before Joe but I have to commend you on a remarkable transformation!

You put most of these whipper snappers to shame.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

you are looking mean joe, seriously mean, how long have u been training since u were - shall we say rather plump?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fcuk the workout and pics ...........did you catch out with the hawk mucka ? :laugh: 

Everythings been said about your workouts mate,always impressive :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

expletive said:


> Not posted on where before Joe but I have to commend you on a remarkable transformation!
> 
> You put most of these whipper snappers to shame.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thank you for the post its good of you  Please post on here as much as you like pal its all appreciated and welcomed 



Fatstuff said:


> you are looking mean joe, seriously mean, how long have u been training since u were - shall we say rather plump?


Thanks fats really good of you to say mate  had a good week feeling really strong at the min with loads of energy,

I started training around the April of 2010 I had the charity fight in Sept 2010 so I had five months of mainly boxing training with some weights, then I started hitting the weights proper over the last 11mths.

I have trained previously to this but that was quite a few years backm thats why I went plump, Fats :lol:

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Fcuk the workout and pics ...........did you catch out with the hawk mucka ? :laugh:
> 
> Everythings been said about your workouts mate,always impressive :thumb:


hahaha :lol: :lol: No mate we didnt catch anything so tonight we starve but tomorrow we feast Rob :lol: thanks pal.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> hahaha :lol: :lol: No mate we didnt catch anything so tonight we starve but tomorrow we feast Rob :lol: thanks pal.
> 
> Joe


Few more rounds on the bag ,you`ll be able to catch the pheasants yourself mate never mind the hawk


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Had a busy weekend so only been able to pop in now and then. Did arms Saturday, there was only 40 mins opening time left in the gym so I had to work hard, no rest for the wicked as they say. I did roughly the same routine as last time 3 sets on biceps 3 sets on triceps 30 secs in between sets, arms are sti;; feeling it today.

*Preacher curls machine*

3 sets x 10 50kg

*Dips/tricep machine*

Full stack 3 sets x10

*barbell curl*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

30lg x 10

*DB skulls*

15kg dbs x 10

20kg dbs x 10

22.5kg dbs x 10

*db concentration curls*

15kg x10

20kg x10

20kg x 10

*Rope cable pulldowns*

25kg x10

35kg x10

40kg x 10

*cable conentration curls *

20kg each side x 10

25kg each side x10

30kg each side x 10

Got a nice pump and felt good. Off to th gym later see how my legs hold out?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Im actually starting to think you dont own any clothes joe :lol: you and your avi`s 

Have a good sesh later buddy


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good stuff! im in the same boat, just getting back into it after a long lay off.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> good stuff! im in the same boat, just getting back into it after a long lay off.


That avi is immense

Joe, how did u get into hawkery (did i make that word up lol)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great new avatar mate!! Your back looks strong as f*ck man


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Looking a bit weak there Joe - you alright mate?

PMSL.

Good strong work again buddy. Well Done.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> good stuff! im in the same boat, just getting back into it after a long lay off.


Cheers Dan good luck with the training mate and stick at it.



Fatstuff said:


> That avi is immense
> 
> Joe, how did u get into hawkery (did i make that word up lol)


Hawkery :lol: :lol: thats a crackin word fats, love it :lol: I got into it many years ago mate, a mate of mine helped me with my first bird and it just went on from there, its quite addictive and I really enjoy my hawking (falconry).



lee85 said:


> Great new avatar mate!! Your back looks strong as f*ck man


Cheers Lee its one of my strongest parts, might as well show it off mate, hope you well



DiggyV said:


> Looking a bit weak there Joe - you alright mate?
> 
> PMSL.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Digs, another confidence building bit of feedback pal appreciate it.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Im actually starting to think you dont own any clothes joe :lol: you and your avi`s
> 
> Have a good sesh later buddy


haha I knew you would like it Rob lol lol cheers mate


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tonights leg session was pretty poor, really Groin is like a ballon, and sore I did manage to get some leg extentions done and some hack squats but both excersises were light and O jad to stop on the hacks after my second set. Also did some heavy calf raises which really hit the mark.

Did some bag work at the begining and my breathing and recovery is getting much better inbetween rounds. Really enjoyed the bag work especially the end one where i use fist combinations, but throw the head in along with some elbows and knees, people in the gymn must think I am a complete fckin nutter haha which I am not by the way ;-) managed 8 x 2 mins 1 round of which was shadow boxing, 4 rounds speed and combinaiton 2 rounds heavy and power 1 round freestyle.

I have also decided to come off the juice for 6-8 weeks I have been blasting for 9 weeks now but feel I need to get my system back to some normal levels. Will get some Hcg and use the clomid I have also. If I can stay off for 8 weeks I dont know ???

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear your groin isn't improving, Joe. I know it's not what we like to consider but maybe a complete leg rest is needed here. Or maybe a few weeks on calf training only wouldn't hurt and you could post up a few calf avi's for Rob's benefit.

Good to hear the boxing fitness is on the way back. Bashing the bag is top cardio - I would keel over after 1 minute lol. Can't understand people thinking you're a nutter mate. You seem perfectly normal, stable and well adjusted to me. Of course I'm a raving loon so what do I know:lol: :lol:

Best of luck with coming off, mate. It is probably the way to go unless you want to end up on the trt like me - having said that it's not the end of the world lol. I've maintained a fair bit of muscle whilst being natty so it can be done. Best of luck to you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear your groin isn't improving, Joe. I know it's not what we like to consider but maybe a complete leg rest is needed here. Or maybe a few weeks on calf training only wouldn't hurt and you could post up a few calf avi's for Rob's benefit.
> 
> Good to hear the boxing fitness is on the way back. Bashing the bag is top cardio - I would keel over after 1 minute lol. Can't understand people thinking you're a nutter mate. You seem perfectly normal, stable and well adjusted to me. Of course I'm a raving loon so what do I know:lol: :lol:
> 
> Best of luck with coming off, mate. It is probably the way to go unless you want to end up on the trt like me - having said that it's not the end of the world lol. I've maintained a fair bit of muscle whilst being natty so it can be done. Best of luck to you mate:thumbup1:


Thanks Ming, thats a really good post as usual mate. I have a feeling my groin injury will need medical attention as it just doesnt seem to want to heal I am going to try and get in the docs this week and see what he/she says, and ask if I they can refer me to a specialist?? I think the calf idea is a good one mate and I am sure Rob will love an avi of my calf, infact I will pop my left calf on my avi and Rob can have my right calf for his I am sure he will want it :lol:

One of the reason I am comming off Ming is that I am taking enough test to give an elephant a rock on but I am struggling to even get a naughty thought :lol: to me thats not right so start again time me thinks.

I will take plenty of supplements to try and keep as much muscle as I can but we will see what happens mate, with the big come off ????

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No worries, Joe. PM me if there's anything I may be able to help you with.

I think Rob will like the idea of having your right calf for his avi lol. You're a proper thoughtful fella mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

You pair of b4stards :cursing: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Tonights leg session was pretty poor, really Groin is like a ballon, and sore I did manage to get some leg extentions done and some hack squats but both excersises were light and O jad to stop on the hacks after my second set. Also did some heavy calf raises which really hit the mark.
> 
> Did some bag work at the begining and my breathing and recovery is getting much better inbetween rounds. Really enjoyed the bag work especially the end one where i use fist combinations, but throw the head in along with some elbows and knees, people in the gymn must think I am a complete fckin nutter haha which I am not by the way ;-) managed 8 x 2 mins 1 round of which was shadow boxing, 4 rounds speed and combinaiton 2 rounds heavy and power 1 round freestyle.
> 
> ...


Get it sorted Joe. That groin needs medical attention, you keep pushing through the pain and you'll fck it long term mate. Its not worth it. You'll be hobbling around, and it'll affect all the other training as well. Sometimes the [pain is there to tell you to stop not just to make training tougher and **** you off (which I know it does anyway). Rest the legs, and any ab work you do, until its mended, then come back slowly. take your time big guy, or you will fck it up again.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You pair of b4stards :cursing: :lol:


 :lol:Say no more Rob, your welcome mate, I will send you the pic via pm when they are ready pal. :lol: :lol:



DiggyV said:


> Get it sorted Joe. That groin needs medical attention, you keep pushing through the pain and you'll fck it long term mate. Its not worth it. You'll be hobbling around, and it'll affect all the other training as well. Sometimes the [pain is there to tell you to stop not just to make training tougher and **** you off (which I know it does anyway). Rest the legs, and any ab work you do, until its mended, then come back slowly. take your time big guy, or you will fck it up again.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Digs your bang on again I believe, cheers mate.

Chest day at the gym. I wasnt even going to go as everything seemd to be aching, but I went and despite my old tendons and joints in my arms giving me hell I got through it.

I said to Bob I was sticking to lighter weights but still went heavier that I should of gone. The 2nd set on bench press I should of stuck to that weight but went higher and paid the price of having really painful arms for the rest of the session in fact they were so bad in the end O missed the last set of dips and cables, I nearly tw*ted myself, I was that angry.

I am sore as fcuk now and I have decided to take a full week off the weights and just do some light cardio instead. When I return to the gym for weights next week, I will be going onto light weights only with more reps for 4-6 weeks and see if I can heal myself. I am also going to continue with the massage treatment, get to see a Doc and try and calm down abit. I have asme sparring next week with a lad whi has ask me to help him with his up comming fight and I have agreed, so this may take my mind off the heavy obsession for a while.

Anyway enough waffle this was the work out

*Bench Press*

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 6 dropped to 100kg x 10 60kg x 12

*db incline press*

30kg dbs x 12

35kg dbs x 10

30kg dbs x 10 + 10 pressups

*Incline hammer strength machine superset with seated upright fly machine*

30kg x 10 superset seated upright fly machine 60kg

30kg x 10 superset seated upright fly machine 60kg

30kg x 10 superset seated upright fly machine 60kg

*Cables superset with Dip*

*
*20kg x 10 dips x 8

25KG X 10 Dips x 2

Didnt complete last sets due to arms being fcuked.

So I will update with whatever I can for a week and see what happens next, a week is not the end of the world but it feels like it at the min, but I am battling on with injuries that are not recovering properly so I need this rest I think and take the lighter approach for a while.

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm exactly the same, Joe. These injuries are a real downer but we've got to expect them really, and there are plenty of people much younger than us with just as many injuries tbh. It is difficult not to keep pushing to lift heavier all the time. I think we need to give this lifting lark a bit of thought, and due to our superior brain power acquired through many years of life experience, we should be able to come up with a plan to progress without getting injured....lol.

This would be the sensible, intelligent thing to do. Shame I'm a dumb meathead:lol: :lol: But I am trying to be sensible....I really am


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol:Say no more Rob, your welcome mate, I will send you the pic via pm when they are ready pal. :lol: :lol:


Aw mate,dunno whats happened but cant recieve PM`s,such a shame eh :whistling: ................................. :ban: :laugh:



Mingster said:


> I'm exactly the same, Joe. These injuries are a real downer but we've got to expect them really, and there are plenty of people much younger than us with just as many injuries tbh. It is difficult not to keep pushing to lift heavier all the time. I think we need to give this lifting lark a bit of thought, and due to our superior brain power acquired through many years of life experience, we should be able to come up with a plan to progress without getting injured....lol.
> 
> This would be the sensible, intelligent thing to do. Shame I'm a dumb meathead:lol: :lol: But I am trying to be sensible....I really am


Yep,agreed ........... :laugh:

Kidding big man


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> :lol:Say no more Rob, your welcome mate, I will send you the pic via pm when they are ready pal. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Digs your bang on again I believe, cheers mate.
> 
> ...


your just a fcukin beast Joe ... and your injured at that , gese man great work..

sounds like you could do with dropsetting more and supersetting more mate if your forced into going lighter or even upping reps and sets . say 4 sets of 15 reps at about 60 %

hope you get sorted one way or another mate, i bet you can shift some serious iron when on form !!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm exactly the same, Joe. These injuries are a real downer but we've got to expect them really, and there are plenty of people much younger than us with just as many injuries tbh. It is difficult not to keep pushing to lift heavier all the time. I think we need to give this lifting lark a bit of thought, and due to our superior brain power acquired through many years of life experience, we should be able to come up with a plan to progress without getting injured....lol.
> 
> This would be the sensible, intelligent thing to do. Shame I'm a dumb meathead:lol: :lol: But I am trying to be sensible....I really am


Ming you are a genious mate, I am devising a plan as I type, I probably wont last a week anyway with out picking a weight up :lol:

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> your just a fcukin beast Joe ... and your injured at that , gese man great work..
> 
> sounds like you could do with dropsetting more and supersetting more mate if your forced into going lighter or even upping reps and sets . say 4 sets of 15 reps at about 60 %
> 
> hope you get sorted one way or another mate, i bet you can shift some serious iron when on form !!!


Flinty, I am goin to do just that pal, lighter drop sets, I am getting excited already :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ROFLMFAO ......:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: .... See you all wanna be me :lol:

Best avi yet joe.... :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ROFLMFAO ......:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: .... See you all wanna be me :lol:
> 
> Best avi yet joe.... :lol:


pmsl :lol: :lol: Just showng you I have a few clothes Rob :lol: nice one pal

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> pmsl :lol: :lol: Just showng you I have a few clothes Rob :lol: nice one pal
> 
> Joe


 :lol: Jesus imagine any newbies looking on here for the first time and seeing our avi`s :laugh: :laugh: they think it was `rioters annonymous`


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: Jesus imagine any newbies looking on here for the first time and seeing our avi`s :laugh: :laugh: they think it was `rioters annonymous`


pmsl "WE ARE"


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL i seriously feel like putting a grey hoodie on and changin my avi


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i seriously feel like putting a grey hoodie on and changin my avi


Its the way forward, you know it makes sense :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i seriously feel like putting a grey hoodie on and changin my avi


Go for it mate :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> :lol: Jesus imagine any newbies looking on here for the first time and seeing our avi`s :laugh: :laugh: they think it was `rioters annonymous`


More like Thugs 'R Us ....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

looters


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Joe, aint popped by for a week or so and you are an ever exploding animal !!!!!!

Your shoulder pics you are look massive, Sorry to hear the groin is still playing you up amongst other thing, guess thats the price you pay for being an animal !!!!!

Heres a little track to stick a smile on your noggin


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You must have got some pump from the double drop set mate!! OUCH!! ....it's great to see you just not giving a f*ck and hammering in there mate...just be careful Joe. Enjoy your week off bud


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, meatheads, back to the drawing board. 10 days off the gear now, had 6 days off from the gym 4 of them days I have had a nice sore throat, and flu syptoms, still have, so pretty **** really. I am still getting pains in my arms but easing off last couple of days. Eating has been crap, I feel pretty **** overall. Ive been hammering the vit C and Alpha lipoic acid along with Selenium and Milk thistle and Liv 52 hoping to stave off the worse of the flu symptoms.

I will wait till friday then all the gear should clearing in my system and start with some HCG then clomid, Going to start back training tomorrow and going with light weights more reps for now and see how it works out.

Sorry I aint been browsing much either folks has I have been working late most nights last week will get on later and catch up with you's all.

Joe


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope your back on the mend soon mate, and take it steady geting back into it mate,


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Joe - good to see you back, ya big barsteward ya! ha!

Did you have any luck finding that rugby diet sheet? Interested in seeing what the big fookers eat!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon joe lad ...get some clothes on that might help lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to hear from you Joe. I know it's crap not training and eating properly, but we all need a rest at some point and at least your rest is coinciding with a bit of man flu which would have affected your training and eating in any case. Make sure you get rid of the flu properly before you start back training as you immune system will be weaker and overdoing it will leave you wide open to another infection. When you do start back remember that you are off the meds and you may have to reduce the weights and volume for a while. This is what I have had to do many times over the last few years. It takes a little longer to get the strength back, but be patient and you will get there and remain injury free. Well free-ish anyway :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cant be doing with this mate,no update,no news, more important no avi change every hour :laugh: Get it sorted 

Nah ,hope you kicking the bug and soon be back to it joe lad


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Cant be doing with this mate,no update,no news, more important no avi change every hour :laugh: Get it sorted
> 
> Nah ,hope you kicking the bug and soon be back to it joe lad


Sorry mate, been feelin sorry for myself pal :-(

Came down with a mega dose of pure man flu symptoms mate, my immune system is flat as fcuk and the since Tuesday I have been really down but woke up this Morning feeling somewhat better so things are on the up I think my Vit Cs are working along with my other supplimants also started my Clomid today 300mg today then 50mg ed for 10 days then maybe same again for another 10 days depeming.

17.2lb I weighed in so I will see what I can keep and see how I get on. Will try and get back the gym over the weekend as I think this flu os on its wasy out.

After my PCT I will be going straight onto the Oxys 150mg ed for 4wks Test enthanate 500mg every 5 days, I think it works better for me. Will start off with Decca 300mg every 10 days go for 12 weeks then plan what I am going to do? All in the future and never certain, but god willing and a few nice pay days then its possible.

I will pick myself up and be floating the forum again soon pal.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats not good mate, feeling down,next time you feel like that joe log on here,we will either make you feel tons better and cheer you up or make you suicidal ,hoping the first one :laugh:

Chin up lad,you soon be back to yourself


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How you doin Joe?...just came on here to see no updates! Good to hear your feeling a bit better bro, just take it easy...And Rob has it right, get on here for some banter injections and you'll feel fine in no time, lol :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope you perk up soon Joe. miss seein you around brother !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sort that man flu out BJ, sweat it out in the gym lol. 300mg clomid??? rather u than me bud


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I pulled myself to the gym tonight, did some light bag work then did 2 sets of light weightsd on every bodypart except for legs, felt pretty weak and definately not a great session but better than nothing. Also found that I still have pains in my arms so I am going to just keep on with this and work through the bloody thing as I dont think it will go completely, I will keep on with the massager and stick to the lighter weights for a while and see what happens.

*3x 2min rounds on the bags*

*Shoulder press machine *

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

*Bench Press, *

60kg x 18

60kg x 18

*Tricep dips machine*

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

*Preacher curls*25kg x 20

25kg x 20

*cable rows *

*
*65 kg x 20

65kg x 20

Had a hot shower and got a protein shake felt somewhat better but not 100% yet.

Over the next few weeks I am going to try and get into a routine of supersets, drop sets, with lighter weights, and do a lot more excersises to get more flexible. Flexibility is one of my weakest points but it never used to be and I want to get it back. Anyway time to catch up on a few threads.

Joe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

'Light' weights?

Well as long as they felt light to you eh!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks fellas, I pulled myself to the gym tonight, did some light bag work then did 2 sets of light weightsd on every bodypart except for legs, felt pretty weak and definately not a great session but better than nothing. Also found that I still have pains in my arms so I am going to just keep on with this and work through the bloody thing as I dont think it will go completely, I will keep on with the massager and stick to the lighter weights for a while and see what happens.
> 
> *3x 2min rounds on the bags*
> 
> ...


Hey joe, i love it when you guys say light then bust out 100kg shoulder press !!!!

My routine is based on supersets at the mo, Its going ok. Its based on one isolation movement into one compound movement. this lowers the weight used in the compound as the muscle is already pumped.. Check it out and see what you think


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Hey joe, i love it when you guys say light then bust out 100kg shoulder press !!!!
> 
> My routine is based on supersets at the mo, Its going ok. Its based on one isolation movement into one compound movement. this lowers the weight used in the compound as the muscle is already pumped.. Check it out and see what you think


I will have a look RM and if I will try it out mate thanks.

Been busy with work all weekend long hrs but it's helping pay the bills and keeping my head above the water.

Trained today and felt really good. Manged 8 x 2 min rounds of bag work with some shadow boxing. Felt pretty good with my stamina and my breathing, the best wad my arms held out well.

After that I did arms. Again trying out lighter weights and more reps.

*Preacher curl*

40kg.x 15

45kg x15

50kg x15

*Tricep machine*

Full stack x15 x 3 sets

*Alternate db curls*

15kg x15 x 3 sets

*Db skull crushers *

15kg x 15 x 3sets

*Cable overhead curls*

20kg x15

25kg x 12

30kg x12

*Tricep pulldowns*

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

45kg x15

Felt really good after the season, so the rest even with the flu has definitely done some good. Been off the gear for 18 days now but keep saying to myself "right get back on it" I am always trying to talk myself back on lol I am turning into Gollum /smeagel lol.

Chest tomorrow them every night then until next Monday but will try nag get on here to catch up.

Joep


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, the man has returned :thumb: Good to see you back at it joe lad,sounds like everyone should get a bit of flu just to have a rest up for a little while...Good on you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good to see you back Joe. Been on a bit of a forced rest myself.

Good work as always.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

18 days off gear..................natty scum lol - get back on it lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> 18 days off gear..................natty scum lol - get back on it lol


Mate l am going till christmas !!

I am shaking already !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Mate l am going till christmas !!
> 
> I am shaking already !!


wow - i need to pop in your journal for a catch up..................................i used to avoid the journals but there are so many good ones now - i cat keep up lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> wow - i need to pop in your journal for a catch up..................................i used to avoid the journals but there are so many good ones now - i cat keep up lol


I know mate, think l am subbed to about ten !


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Uriel said:


> 18 days off gear..................natty scum lol - get back on it lol


lol lol I have Uri, today mate



Milky said:


> Mate l am going till christmas !!
> 
> I am shaking already !!


Good luck Milky, i hope you make it mate. I had had enough of flu, feeling crap, sore joints, emotional instability and today to top it all my back wemt for no apparent reason. So I thought fcuk it ive has enough and whacked 500mg of test enth and 600mg of decca. So i am now back to being a sted- head, roid rager from Warrington, come on!

Trained chest yesterday, everythimg went ok, stuck to light weights more reps, couldnt go the gym tonight with my back, which is sore as fcuk, off to bed now.

Joe


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> lol lol I have Uri, today mate
> 
> Good luck Milky, i hope you make it mate. I had had enough of flu, feeling crap, sore joints, emotional instability and today to top it all my back wemt for no apparent reason. So I thought fcuk it ive has enough and whacked 500mg of test enth and 600mg of decca. So i am now back to being a sted- head, roid rager from Warrington, come on!
> 
> ...


its funny you mention that lot joe......my back has been gippy this entire cruise, i am quite emotionally tuned....i'm ok once the tren clears out......but i can get a but (privately) sad on tren rinsing out......im ok on everything else...............

I do personally think time on low cruise is important for the health and body but its hard to take initially lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see you doing better bro!! Definatly makes sence coming in with more reps than weight mate...looks good! :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

See your Daughters getting in on the avi now joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sent you a PM Joe ....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like you've been down in the dumps

How's everything mate you ok?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Wheres the updates joe and weekly avi's ?

Hope all is ok


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Right started back training this week got shoulders, chest and back done already, done some bag work, started feeling the biz again and tonight I am comming down with another fcukin flu type bastuard virus, but fcuk it I am plowing on and training with it as I cant be stopping again, I am sick of feeling fcuking rough.

Been working loads as well the last couple of weeks trying to get some wedge togther for a rainy day, so time has been sh*te so not been getting in much.

Shoulders on Monday

*Machine shoulder press*

100KG X 15

130kg x 12

150kg 12

*side delts machine*

20kg x 15 (couldnt go any higher due to the pain in right arm which is still playing up)

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

*Rear delt machine*

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

*30s front, side, rear, delts*

12.5kg x 3 sets

Chest on Tuesday, struggled with the weight and found myself lacking much strength on BP.

*Bench press*

60kg x 20

80kg x 15

100kg x 10 which I was assisted on the last couple of reps.

*Incline db flys*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

Hammer strength seated press

30kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

*Incline smith machine*

40kg x 15

60kg x 15

40kg x 15 dropped to 20kg x 10

Back today I will have to put on later as all the lads have just left the IT room and I have to follow lol

Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done, Joe. Good to have you back  . Don't worry about weights and intensity till you get back into the swing of things mate. Just get some gym time under your belt and the weights and intensity will follow. You've been at this game long enough to know the score so don't risk injuring yourself trying to get back to where you were too quickly. We all want you back amazing us with your workouts and amusing us with your humour so get some doughnuts and KFC down your neck and get yourself sorted nice and steadily. All the best, mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well done, Joe. Good to have you back  . Don't worry about weights and intensity till you get back into the swing of things mate. Just get some gym time under your belt and the weights and intensity will follow. You've been at this game long enough to know the score so don't risk injuring yourself trying to get back to where you were too quickly. We all want you back amazing us with your workouts and amusing us with your humour so get some doughnuts and KFC down your neck and get yourself sorted nice and steadily. All the best, mate:thumbup1:


Thanks Ming, another great uplifting post from your almighty self.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384239,-2.520310


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see you back Joe :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Great to have you back again mate, glad it wasn't anything serious, not that cash ain't serious though buddy. :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see you back Joe :thumb:





DiggyV said:


> Great to have you back again mate, glad it wasn't anything serious, not that cash ain't serious thigh buddy. :lol:


Thanks Rob and Digs, I have been working most nights chaps, things get a bit hetic. I will be back to some normality after this weekend though hopefully up until Xmas when it may get a bit mad again. I will be back into the swing of things training wise in a coupel of weeks if nothing befalls me.

Back session today consisted of

*seated hammer strength one arm rows*

60kg x 15

80kg x 15

90kg x 15

*Hammer strength Pull over machine *

80kg x 15

120kg x 15

140kg x15

*Short grip pulldowns*

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

*seated hammer strength*

50kg x 15

55kg x15

60kg x 15

*Tricep circuit*.

3 Sets of 4 excersises, i min rest every set.

Looked in the mirror after training and thought lookin ok another couple of weeks and I should be looking proper pumped.

Bag work went well Monday and Tuesday, I have an upto date clip as well which I'll pop on tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cracking workout Joe, glad to see u back on it smashing things - ur my inspiration, keep it up mucker!!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good to see you back Joe. Sorry for not posting here much, I've been mad busy at work too. Got a huge backlog of journals to catch up on!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Cracking workout Joe, glad to see u back on it smashing things - ur my inspiration, keep it up mucker!!!!!


Thank you Fats thats a real nice thing to say pal, your a good un mate.



chilli said:


> good to see you back Joe. Sorry for not posting here much, I've been mad busy at work too. Got a huge backlog of journals to catch up on!


Thanks Chilli, it sometimes gets difficult to fit things in dont it mate, I will be catching up myself later if I can.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Clip of my latest bout with the bag, moving a lot better now but my stamina still needs to come. this was round 2 of 4


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Yes Joe you seem to be moving quicker. what's your plan for getting the stamina up mate?

Not a boxer myself (I went the martial arts route), but we have quite a few lads in the gym trained by Yassine El Maachi (beat Junior Witter in this year's Welterweight Prizefighter final) so I am starting to pick up on it a bit better. Yas is a great guy, and is lightning quick. You should check him on YouTube, a real showman and one to watch out for I reckon.

EDIT: forgot he is also International Masters Light Middleweight Champion .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking great mate, like you say stamina will come with training mate.. you do look like an old school hard cnut though lol !!!!

good to see ya back in it brother X


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad you put the video up Joe,can you do it southpaw next time please :laugh:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Yes Joe you seem to be moving quicker. what's your plan for getting the stamina up mate?
> 
> Not a boxer myself (I went the martial arts route), but we have quite a few lads in the gym trained by Yassine El Maachi (beat Junior Witter in this year's Welterweight Prizefighter final) so I am starting to pick up on it a bit better. Yas is a great guy, and is lightning quick. You should check him on YouTube, a real showman and one to watch out for I reckon.
> 
> EDIT: forgot he is also International Masters Light Middleweight Champion .


Yes I have watched Yassine fight on the screen Digs, very awkward style and south paw to boot. Dont know him personally but if you say he is a good fella Dugs that is good enough for me mate. One of my sons is a 2nd dan in Shukokai, stopped doing it a month from taking his 3rd dan and never started again.



flinty90 said:


> looking great mate, like you say stamina will come with training mate.. you do look like an old school hard cnut though lol !!!!
> 
> good to see ya back in it brother X


Thanks Flinty your a pal, old skool raver more like lol lol lol



Rob68 said:


> Glad you put the video up Joe,can you do it southpaw next time please :laugh:


Just for you rob I will lol lol

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Didnt manage to get the gym today, got up 10.00 picked some gear up, trying Alpha pharma and prochem stuff so will see the results hopfully. Went to join muscle house fight club again and will be back training there twice a week, from next week(will get some pic up of my black eyes lol )

Then got home changed went round me mams to drop off her birthday card and pressies, then took her to a funeral of her longtime neighbour who died last week aged 59(sad affair)My younger brother was there and tried to get him back training and stop him boozing but he wont and I fear it will be his funeral I attened next and so does my mum.

My mam got a lift back with a neighbour and our kid, I went home got changed and had to go out of town to pick a Goshawk up came back then had to out again for sme dog food did a few shrugs with the 2 17kg bags( bit light really lol) got home fed the dogs fed myself and come on here.

Off to work in a bit until 6 o might not be on much this weekend but will try, I think Monday will be my next session on the weights but I am sire as fcuk chest and back feel destroyed which is a good thing I think.

Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good vid bro...glad am not that punch bag, lol!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

lee85 said:


> Good vid bro...glad am not that punch bag, lol!!


So is he Lee you`d probably punch him back :laugh:

Ey up, things all good i hope Joe mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> So is he Lee you`d probably punch him back :laugh:
> 
> Ey up, things all good i hope Joe mate


Haha, I doubt I would be much of a match for the bifg guy Rob, lol...

And where is Joe??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe,hope your absence from here means your locked away carving out a mass built physique that we will be in awe of buddy 

Hope alls well mate


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Where are you too?! where is everyone going...we're men down here! Get back, lol. Hope your okay mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I miss joe !!!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> I miss joe !!!!!


^^i second that mate...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

He'll have to come back soon or we won't be able to wish him happy birthday:no: Come on Joe, we're all missing you, you old duffer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah were is the man himself ??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah were is the man himself ??


X2.

He mentioned he had some work on, and was crazy busy, but thought he would have posted by now.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

If this doesnt bring him back then nowt will lol .....

View attachment 68381


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm very close to negging you Rob for putting that up


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I'm very close to negging you Rob for putting that up


Could have been worse could have been this lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

We could always turn this in to a general abuse Joe thread so he has plenty read when he gets back, the lazy skiving cnut! :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oi you ballbag youve been on and not said owt :cursing: speak up tell us your ok


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Oi you ballbag youve been on and not said owt :cursing: speak up tell us your ok


Oh really?? Is this true Joe?! My feelings are hurt immensly :crying: . Come and talk to us :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Christmas Joe. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy christmas big fella...

Hope your well...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

happy xmas big man


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Happy Christmas Joe. Hope 2012 brings you everything you wish, and we see a little more of you come the New Year. Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah happy christmas joe...look in and say hi if you get the chance bud


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

merry chrimbo joe


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy christmas Joe!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Same as above. Get back on here for new year bud


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Likewise.

Hope to see you back soon Joe


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Where ever you are Joe I hope your safe and having a good christmas and up and coming new year dude!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Was you counting protein/carbs/fat macos or just going by the mirror ??

Btw mate top results there. if i was to look at another member for motivation it would be you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Was you counting protein/carbs/fat macos or just going by the mirror ??
> 
> Btw mate top results there. if i was to look at another member for motivation it would be you. Keep up the good work!


LOL, he hasnt been on for months why are u asking him a question?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, he hasnt been on for months why are u asking him a question?


He's just found his father, leave him and Joe alone..


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, he hasnt been on for months why are u asking him a question?


Sorry I didn't realise. I'll check my book of who logged in last next time I post a question


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon: :bounce: :rockon:Only just read it,what a great and totaly inspiring thread,well done buddy and all power to you! :rockon: :bounce: :rockon:

If he comes back i will tell him!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Xmas and New Year everyone, (better late than never  sorry I ain't said anything for a while, I hope everyone is well and good. I will update later.

Joe


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's great to see you back Joe mate.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome back Joe, hope alls good


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Happy Xmas and New Year everyone, (better late than never  sorry I ain't said anything for a while, I hope everyone is well and good. I will update later.
> 
> Joe


hope all is well with you


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks fellas feels good to be back, hope your all well and I hope to get back into the swing of things.

Will try and catch up later, off out for a walk now get some air into me lungs

Joe

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384042,-2.519442


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome back to the iron!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome back m8!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bout bloody time. Get onto the over 45 thread and show those young'uns what's what


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Good to have you back again Joe. Hope everything is still going OK with you mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome back mate, hope you are good.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Bout bloody time. Get onto the over 45 thread and show those young'uns what's what


Just found this one myself Ming - there seems to be quite a few of us old fcukers still training. :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back mate.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome back mate,good to see you and hope alls well :thumb:

Right thats the niceties out the way :laugh:

Where you been and where the fcuks the birthday cake for the lads eh? :lol: you better have a good excuse you old duffer 

Nah,seriously Joe,just glad to see you ok mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow!!! Welcome back olden, hope alls well!!!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome chaps,

Right now to get back on track, I have been in the wilderness to long. Over the last few months I have had quite a few ups and downs. I stopped training for about 8 weeks, mainly due to injuries and feeling fed up with them. I had good rest and hit the weights again three weeks ago.

To tell the truth I felt better for the rest and at the moment I am virtually injury free. When I came back I havent fcuked around with the weights, I started as I mean to go on HEAVY, Already getting 4 reps on my 170kg dead lifts and 60kg on one arm db rows, 220kg on shrugs, shoudler press is at 160kg. I am lifting lighter than before but not for long.

I have put a bit of size on but I would say its more fat than muscle, now @ 16 1/2 st I am eating anything at the minuet and have a good appetite, however, I am undergoing test for IBS or something else as my bowl movement has become bad to say the least, with the added concern of pain in the rectum(not nice) I am waiting for exploratory cameras(lovely) to check me out but can you believe it my Doctor has only forgot to refer me, and now I am awaiting a call off my Doc to see what the fcuk is going on.

Anyway enough of that SHTIE, back to business,

Started on 750mil of testobolin Alfa pharm and 1ml prochem decca on Friday after the doc told me my bloods were pretty normal except for my red blood cells but they werent in the danger zone. Once I get the camera job sorted I have some humalog slin I intend using to try and put a bit more weight on before the summer time diet.

All the best everyone and time to catch up.

Joe


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice to see your back on it mate.

Strength wil son be back up there, especially now youve healed up, you were getting pretty peed off with your injuries if i remember correctly. Healed injuries, healed mind


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

expletive said:


> Nice to see your back on it mate.
> 
> Strength wil son be back up there, especially now youve healed up, you were getting pretty peed off with your injuries if i remember correctly. Healed injuries, healed mind


Good to hear from you too pal, I was really peed off with it, just no good trying to work through them, all the time in pain and mentally draining. Hope to get things back on track and back to normal mate asap.

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Good to hear from you too pal, I was really peed off with it, just no good trying to work through them, all the time in pain and mentally draining. Hope to get things back on track and back to normal mate asap.
> 
> Joe


Good to see you're still alive and kicking mate. As bad as it is, rest was probably the beat thing to do. Last thing you need is to really screw something that stops your training long term. Time off probably gave you more time with the hawks, also not sure if you shoot or beat as well, but the layoff fitted in well with the season. I had some good beating this year, trying to get our new lab to behave! 

Weights aren't that bad, give it all time to get used to it, don't want to take 1 step forward and 2 steps back.

Great to have you back buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good to see your only lifting light at the moment Joe  :lol: Light, my fcking ar5e, you beast :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Good to see you're still alive and licking mate. As bad as it is, rest was probably the beat thing to do. Last thing you need is to really screw something that stops your training long term. Time off probably gave you more time with the hawks, also not sure if you shoot or beat as well, but the layoff fitted in well with the season. I had some good beating this year, trying to get our new lab to behave!
> 
> Weights aren't that bad, give it all time to get used to it, don't want to take 1 step forward and 2 steps back.
> 
> Great to have you back buddy. :thumb:


Alive and licking????


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Alive and licking????


bloody touch screen phones, dont work that well with little fat fingers! :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Good to see your only lifting light at the moment Joe  :lol: Light, my fcking ar5e, you beast :lol:


Hahaha exactly what I was thinking... 170 this, 220 that and just the 60kg single arm row :lol:

Great that you're back at it mate and best of luck!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Great gains mate looking good


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's beating ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What's beating ?


Scaring the sh!t out of pheasants etc tp pop them up infront of the guns


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

expletive said:


> Scaring the sh!t out of pheasants etc tp pop them up infront of the guns


That's not very nice you rich bas .......oh......pheasants !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good to have you back Joe. Now that you've passed the 50 mark you've got some serious responsibility to show the youth of today how things are supposed to be done:thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Good to see you're still alive and kicking mate. As bad as it is, rest was probably the beat thing to do. Last thing you need is to really screw something that stops your training long term. Time off probably gave you more time with the hawks, also not sure if you shoot or beat as well, but the layoff fitted in well with the season. I had some good beating this year, trying to get our new lab to behave!
> 
> Weights aren't that bad, give it all time to get used to it, don't want to take 1 step forward and 2 steps back.
> 
> Great to have you back buddy. :thumb:


haha no good changing the word now to Kicking mate I know you meant Licking :lol: My licking has been pretty good pal, got my technique down to a fine art now. Good to see you on the beating line mate, I had a sh ite season pal, had 2 Gosahwks KIA, and 2 badly injured flying pheasants and hitting fences. I am taking a few years off flying the birds to concentrate on my Springers and trying to trial them.

The rest was needed, but after so long it gets hard to get back off your **** and go for it again, but I am getting bak into the swing of things and should be back to scratch soon Digs.



Rob68 said:


> Good to see your only lifting light at the moment Joe  :lol: Light, my fcking ar5e, you beast :lol:


I am warning up for a massive return, Rob, :lol:



Tassotti said:


> What's beating ?





expletive said:


> Scaring the sh!t out of pheasants etc tp pop them up infront of the guns


I cant decribe my kind of beating I will get arrested if the authorities petrol the board and read it :lol:

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good to have you back Joe. Now that you've passed the 50 mark you've got some serious responsibility to show the youth of today how things are supposed to be done:thumb:


Thanks Ming, I hope you are doing well mate. Comming up to 50 had me worried but now its here I am more settled with it, the mrs got me a cracking picture set in the papers( see below) Now like you say pal its time to show the young ones how its done and inspire them to continue.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks Ming, I hope you are doing well mate. Comming up to 50 had me worried but now its here I am more settled with it, the mrs got me a cracking picture set in the papers( see below) Now like you say pal its time to show the young ones how its done and inspire them to continue.
> 
> View attachment 75379


HaHa. Quality mate. I prefer to shun the publicity these days lol, best to stay under the radar. All is well with me. Being 50 is great, but the onus is on us to set an example and give the younger guys some perspective on the lifting life. It's not all about the short term and a bit of longevity in the game is something to take into consideration. Never give in to age, mate. Fight it kicking and screaming all the way.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained with my Lad Connor, today, he will soon be going in the army so I will need another training partner soon, Started off with deadlifts then did back and finished with dips, I aint done any cardio for an age and I can tell as well. another few months and I will get it in.

*Dead lifts*

*Warm up *

60kg x 10

100kg x10

*Working sets*

140kg x 8

160kg x 8

180kg x 4

Felt really strong doing these today, flowed through the movement and powered up no problems. Belly is getting in the way a bit but that will go one day.

*One arm seated hammer strength rows*

60kg each arm x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

This took it out of me and my lack of cardio could be seen, Another few months and I will hit the cardio hard again.

*Short hand pull downs.*

50kg x12

70KG 10

85kg x 6

90kg x 40

*seated rows*

3 sets at a heavy weight.

*Dips*

20

20

17

Job done, shake and shower, got myself 2 chicken wraps form tescos on the way home polished them off with a bottle of lucozade, nicccceeee.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Its like having the `Bruiser brothers` back in tandem with you n Ming ,Joe .... Bring it on 

You still doing the charity boxing match you were planning ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Its like having the `Bruiser brothers` back in tandem with you n Ming ,Joe .... Bring it on
> 
> You still doing the charity boxing match you were planning ?


lol lol Bruiser bros :lol: Charity boxing has gone out the window mate, not ready for it, probably wouldnt get through a round now as my cardio is non existent Rob, I wont go in the ring lookin like a fool and I aint got the reserves I used to have, plus my conditioning is no where near. Se what happens in the year mate as I am still interested in doing one or two.

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trained Chest on Thursday still sore now, used mainly hammer stength machines with the exception of db flys and pec dec, No training yesterday, today or tomorrow but will be training Mon. Hoping to get a 190kg deadlift this week but see how things go. Not having the time I used to have nowadays on the forums and looks busy for a while yet. Will try and keep and update and see how folks are.

Joe


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

No time to come on here eh ? but always time for a new avi :lol: Hope your well bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Not trained since last week, again bowl movement and digestive system isn't working properly, get to see the specialist next week, hopefully I will get some diagnosis with what the problem is. It's a fcukin pain.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384297,-2.520384


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> No time to come on here eh ? but always time for a new avi :lol: Hope your well bud :thumbup1:


Lol always need new Avi,s Rob 

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384268,-2.520206


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here Joe, in your location link, it says you are at Dancingwear UK

Are you getting some new ballet tights ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Here Joe, in your location link, it says you are at Dancingwear UK
> 
> Are you getting some new ballet tights ?


Pmsl I'm wearing them as I type Tass along with my crop top lol lol

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.384048,-2.519370


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Whats happening big fella,everything all good?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Where the f*ck is Joe?!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Where the f*ck is Joe?!


ha! pot ... kettle....black


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, where is he?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ha! pot ... kettle....black


Huh? :whistling: :lol: Fair point bro, but he's been away for quite a awhile, hope he's awryt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know he was one of my biggest inspirations on here. Must of made an impact as ppl keep bumping this from time to time - top guy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

He popped back for a few days a while ago, then disappeared again

COME BACK JOE !!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> He popped back for a few days a while ago, then disappeared again
> 
> COME BACK JOE !!!!


Aye, what he said!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi folks I am still alive. Will be starting a diet end of the month so will be updating the thread soon. Sorry for not being in touch but life throws a lot of crap at us sometimes.

All the best Joe


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Hi folks I am still alive. Will be starting a diet end of the month so will be updating the thread soon. Sorry for not being in touch but life throws a lot of crap at us sometimes.
> 
> All the best Joe


Hang in there Joe, you old duffer:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Joe's back everyone! Hope you're ok mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Hi folks I am still alive. Will be starting a diet end of the month so will be updating the thread soon. Sorry for not being in touch but life throws a lot of crap at us sometimes.
> 
> All the best Joe


Fcuk off we dont believe its you :lol:

Mate its good to see you again,hope alls well :thumb:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Joe's back everyone! Hope you're ok mate





Mingster said:


> Hang in there Joe, you old duffer:thumb: :lol:





Rob68 said:


> Fcuk off we dont believe its you :lol:
> 
> Mate its good to see you again,hope alls well :thumb:


lol lol it is me chaps, Im a little older (51) but my grey bear has miraculasly disappered and its dark brown again  I have water on the knee(not sure how that has come about), a bad back and hands that always feel like I have loads of growth, my eyesight is fading and im learning how to lip read as I cant hear well either. However, I am training hard as fcuk at the moment and currently weighing in at 16st 3lb quite lean, I can still get an hard on a few times a day and god knows why but my Mrs is still with me 

It good to hear off you Ming, hope you well you owald fart lol lol

Its also good to hear off you Dirk, formely known as chilli haha your real name as come to light then hey lol

And Rob, how you doing pal, I hope your well mate great to hear from you as well you young whiper snapper lol lol

Joe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

welcome back joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> welcome back joe


Thanks Fats, good to ear off you pal. Hope your well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks Fats, good to ear off you pal. Hope your well


im good m8


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Aye, I'm much the same as you Joe. Struggling on, fighting against the weights and age lol. Up to 18 stone these days, squatting heavy and training is going well. Everything aches but, hey, that goes with the turf as you well know


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Joe, will be good to catch up on where you are at


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Aye, I'm much the same as you Joe. Struggling on, fighting against the weights and age lol. Up to 18 stone these days, squatting heavy and training is going well. Everything aches but, hey, that goes with the turf as you well know


Its definately getting more difficult but one must keep going hey ming. Good to hear your still training hard mate, its good to know we can hold our own against some of the youngsters pal lol lol. I'm going to try and get shreaded for my hols in August so I will start the ball rolling soon with some upto date pics. the see how we progress.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Hey Joe, will be good to catch up on where you are at


Nice to here from you pal, hope thngs are good, will have to take a look onyour threads


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Hey Joe - good to know you are still batting buddy!


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Started my diet on Monday, the aim is to get as ripped as I can for my holiday in Mexico in August. Current weight is 16st 1lb. Cardio consists at the min of mainly walking each day but this will increase over time. Weight training Monday,(Back)Tuesday(Chest) Wednesday(Biceps/Triceps) Thursday(Shoulders) Friday(Legs) with Saturday and Sunday off. Moderate weight wth good form lat set on each excersise a drop set. Shoulders night tonight so a report and some pics to follow. 

Joe


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Warm up 4 x 2 mins light bagwork

Hammersmith shoulder press 3 sets

1 set x 15kg each side x 18reps

2 set x 30kg each side x 15reps

3 set x 45kg each side x 8 reps drop to 30kg x 8 reps drop to15kg x failure

Side delt machine x 3 sets

1set x20kg x 15reps

2 set x 25kg x12reps failed

3 set c 30kg x 8 failed

Rear delt machine

3 sets failure last to sets

21s dumbells 7 x front 7x side 7x rear x3 sets

30-40 seconds rest in between sets.

4 sets of shrugs 2 sets x 100kg each side x 10reps sets x 40kg each side 2x 20reps

Job done.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Warm up 4 x 2 mins light bagwork

Hammersmith shoulder press 3 sets

1 set x 15kg each side x 18reps

2 set x 30kg each side x 15reps

3 set x 45kg each side x 8 reps drop to 30kg x 8 reps drop to15kg x failure

Side delt machine x 3 sets

1set x20kg x 15reps

2 set x 25kg x12reps failed

3 set c 30kg x 8 failed

Rear delt machine

3 sets failure last to sets

21s dumbells 7 x front 7x side 7x rear x3 sets

30-40 seconds rest in between sets.

4 sets of shrugs

2 sets x 100kg each side x 10reps sets x 40kg each side 2x 20reps

Job done.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see you back Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back mate...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Hey Joe - good to know you are still batting buddy!





Tassotti said:


> Good to see you back Joe





Milky said:


> Welcome back mate...


Thanks Diggs, Tass and Milky, I hope your all well chaps. God to be on board again. 

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Warm up 4 x 2 mins light bagwork
> 
> Hammersmith shoulder press 3 sets
> 
> ...


The HammerSmith is smooth as silk isn't it mate? Best Smith I have ever used by a long way. We have one at the new gym and I use it for shrugs, cant use it for shoulders - wrong movement - I use the Hammer Iso Shoulder Press instead. That machine allows me to shoulder press for the first time in about 20 years, which makes a change from Arnold press!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back glad to hear your still willing to get up and fight


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Diet is going well still got 16wks left


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Diet is going well still got 16wks left
> View attachment 119092


Looking like a big MoFo Joe - not bad for an old 'un, not bad at all.

Welcome back (again)


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just under 14 wks deiting left, I aint enjoying this one bit, finding training hard and keeping off **** food wvwn harder. I am still using tren and had really bad sides all the way, but like what its doing. Not slept properly for ages and keep having grandad naps, sweats and rages are a common thing and its a good job I can recognise the rages or there would be quite a few people in ****in hospital now, Im getting angry typing this. I have had to start hitting the bags again to try and let off some steam, My Mrs bless her is a god send and takes it all without batting an eye lid, another 4 weeks on the tren and switching to Rexogin and prop


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You staying this time ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Trying to Milky, keep getting thrown off track pal. Like the avi mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Trying to Milky, keep getting thrown off track pal. Like the avi mate


Cheers mate, trying to get to your level of leanness now tho...


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cheers mate, trying to get to your level of leanness now tho...


You look well in front of me on that pic mate.

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> You look well in front of me on that pic mate.
> 
> Joe


Nah no where near from the front, getting there tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Nah no where near from the front, getting there tho :thumbup1:


Good man and good luck Milky, I will try and have a catch up on things over the next two nights, Im not working till Tuesday so hopfully can cover a few thread 

Joe


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Just under 14 wks deiting left, I aint enjoying this one bit, finding training hard and keeping off **** food wvwn harder. I am still using tren and had really bad sides all the way, but like what its doing. Not slept properly for ages and keep having grandad naps, sweats and rages are a common thing and its a good job I can recognise the rages or there would be quite a few people in ****in hospital now, Im getting angry typing this. I have had to start hitting the bags again to try and let off some steam, My Mrs bless her is a god send and takes it all without batting an eye lid, another 4 weeks on the tren and switching to Rexogin and prop
> View attachment 121677
> View attachment 121678


Looking good big fella. Good you are recognising the tren rage though 

You going to be pinning daily with the Rexogin (Winstrol) then mate?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Looking good big fella. Good you are recognising the tren rage though
> 
> You going to be pinning daily with the Rexogin (Winstrol) then mate?


Thanks Digs, I will be pinning daily yes mate. I was going to use it with the tren but aint sure? What is your imput into this pal?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't run Tren with the Winny mate - not personally any way. Winny with the Cyp is a great choice and will really help lean you out more, with the test helping you keep the heard earned mass. However it can really dry you out, particularly your joints, so make sure you have plenty of fish oils and possibly some glucosamine or Cissus, just so you dont injure yourself mate.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I wouldn't run Tren with the Winny mate - not personally any way. Winny with the Cyp is a great choice and will really help lean you out more, with the test helping you keep the heard earned mass. However it can really dry you out, particularly your joints, so make sure you have plenty of fish oils and possibly some glucosamine or Cissus, just so you dont injure yourself mate.


Thanks for that digs  I will stick to tren and prop then for another 3 weeks then go on the winny and cyp


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Joe1961 said:


> Thanks for that digs  I will stick to tren and prop then for another 3 weeks then go on the winny and cyp


No worries big fella...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Joe1961 said:


> Just under 14 wks deiting left, I aint enjoying this one bit, finding training hard and keeping off **** food wvwn harder. I am still using tren and had really bad sides all the way, but like what its doing. Not slept properly for ages and keep having grandad naps, sweats and rages are a common thing and its a good job I can recognise the rages or there would be quite a few people in ****in hospital now, Im getting angry typing this. I have had to start hitting the bags again to try and let off some steam, My Mrs bless her is a god send and takes it all without batting an eye lid, another 4 weeks on the tren and switching to Rexogin and prop
> View attachment 121677
> View attachment 121678


14 weeks diet left,you doing a show Joe as cant remember your plans pal ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> 14 weeks diet left,you doing a show Joe as cant remember your plans pal ?


Hi Rob, hope your well pal. I have started a new Journal pal.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/227363-13-weeks-journal.html

Its just a holiday but I am trying to get in as good Nicj as I can pal. How is things with you??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe, you want me to close this one mate ?


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Joe, you want me to close this one mate ?


Yes please Milky, I think its had it day pal. Thanks mate

Joe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested :thumbup1:


----------

